# Ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecke Miltenberg



## Arathoernchen (7. Januar 2013)

Nach langem hin und her und vielen Arbeitsstunden im Wald, von denen auch noch etliche folgen werden, können wir nun mit Stolz sagen, daß es einen Eröffnungstermin für unsere Strecke gibt.

Wir feiern am 04.05.2013 die Offizielle Einweihung in Miltenberg, voraussichtlich am Schützenhaus. Die genaue Lokation wird noch festgelegt und bekanntgegeben. 

Die Strecke wird ca. 30km und 1000hm umfänglich sein. Ganz genau kann man es nocht nicht sagen, da noch ein paar kleinere Trails und ein Uphilltrail angelegt werden.

Wir werden noch fleissig für euch weiterbauen und hoffen Ihr erscheint Zahlreich Anfang Mai in Miltenberg. Es wird sich lohnen.


----------



## Brickowski (7. Januar 2013)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen und alle die bisher die Trails gefahren sind waren begeistert. Von daher: probierts aus und kommt vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (7. Januar 2013)

Chapeau, was ihr da auf die Beine stellt! So ein Projekt durchzuziehen verdient den allergrößten Respekt.

Wir freuen uns schon auf den Eröffnung und sind gespannt, wo die Strecke verläuft.

Bis Bald, eure badischen Nachbarn von der Walldürner Höh


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Januar 2013)

Das hört sich aber gut an


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Januar 2013)

Wow, das klingt in der Tat nach einer Menge Arbeit und einer coolen Tour. Umso erstaunlicher, dass Ihr eure Strecke so bereitwillig mit anderen "teilt". Dafür jetzt schon mal vielen Dank und weiterhin viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt.


----------



## mephir (7. Januar 2013)

Wir werden da sein! Gruss aus Alzenau


----------



## mkolb (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
gibt es dazu schon eine Homepage ? Gehört das zum Projekt GEO-Bike-Park, ähnl. Mömlingen, Breuberg, etc. ? Wäre Klasse. Bin schon einige dieser ausgewiesenen Strecken gefahren und war immer begeistert.
Tschau
Martin


----------



## gerald_ruis (8. Januar 2013)

Wenn du genauer Daten oder auch eine  Flyer hast, schick mir die bitte, 
ich werde die Veranstaltung auf unserer Homepage einbauen


----------



## simply-out (8. Januar 2013)

Super!

Wenns eine Hompage von Eurer Strecke gibt - her damit... wir machen das bei unseren Leuten mal bekannt, damit im Mai vielleicht noch ein paar dazustossen... 

Viel Spass und Freude mit und auf der Strecke


----------



## Arathoernchen (8. Januar 2013)

Informationen gibts auf www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de und auch auf www.radsport-miltenberg.de . Die Angabe mit 75% Singletrailanteil ist allerdings zu hoch gegriffen. Bitte um Entschuldigung. Ich denke irgendwo zwischen 25% und 40% wird sich´s einpendeln.

Die Seiten sind noch im Aufbau. Wir wollen sie aber zeitnah aktualisieren. Wir haben aber noch viel Arbeit im Wald beim Anlegen und Ausbauen der  Trails vor uns, weshalb die Aktualisierung der Seiten vielleicht etwas  dauern kann.

Die Strecke ist auch wie Mömlingen, Breuberg usw. in den Geopark Odenwald eingegliedert. Auf deren Homepage werden sicherlich auch noch Informationen veröffentlicht.


----------



## spessartwild (8. Januar 2013)

Hi

schön für Euch, daß es jetzt auch in Miltenberg eine Permanentstrecke
gibt...
Die Strecke wird schon seit geraumer Zeit auf der Geoparkseite
vorgestellt, siehe Link

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ind...ent&view=category&layout=blog&id=22&Itemid=14

Gerade solche Projekte, die vor drei Jahren noch unmöglich erschienen,
sind ganz wichtige Vorreiter für die unmittelbaren Nachbargemeinden,
um dies auch in ihrem Bereich umzusetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockel2 (9. Januar 2013)

Wir hatten schon die Freude, Teilabschnitte zu fahren. Ich kann nur gratulieren. Endlich mal eine echte MTB Strecke. Dass das viel Arbeit war und ist, sieht man gleich. Vielen Dank dafür. Ich stelle die Eröffnung als Tour bei den melibokus-bikern ein, wo Ihr schon zahlreiche Fans habt.
Gruß aus Michelstadt
Jockel


----------



## rayc (9. Januar 2013)

Riesen Respekt, was ihr da auf die Beine stellt! 

TobiTrail rockt 
Bin auf den Rest gespannt.

ray


----------



## Cruise (9. Januar 2013)

Klasse Sache! Bin schon sehr gespannt!
Gibt es schon Fotos von Abschnitten?


----------



## Diamondaine (9. Januar 2013)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, werde auf jeden fall auch da sein!

Grüße aus Eschau


----------



## Brickowski (10. Januar 2013)

Hier gibt´s ein paar Fotos. 
https://plus.google.com/photos/100743284741450462394/albums/5827812816665505889

Nicht die Welt,aber bis Mai ists ja nichtmehr lange


----------



## Arathoernchen (10. Januar 2013)

Auf youtube gibt´s ein Video wo EIN Trail, den wir angelegt haben, abgefahren wird. 
Dieses Video ist natürlich nicht aktuell und die Bremsspuren die er auf den Wegen hinterlässt sind so nicht in ordnung (sollten auch von künftigen Fahrern nicht hinterlassen werden). 

Ansonsten aber ein schönes Video wo unsere Bemühungen und Erfolge auch gut zeigt. 

Zur Erinnerung, diesen Trail hat es vorher noch nicht gegeben.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=giFjtYB1HoM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arathoernchen (10. Januar 2013)

Hier noch ein Video zum altbekannten Tobi-Trail, der zur Eröffnung nochmal komplett überarbeitet wird. 

Lasst euch überraschen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh33m3gAe7Y"]TobisTrail - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## diefriedels (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Strecke in Miltenberg ist bereits heute der absolute Kracher. Ein Projekt solchen Umfangs in der heutigen Zeit zu verwirklichen verdient absoluten Respekt. Ich bin die Trails bereits mehrfach gefahren und ich kann nur sagen: Das ist ganz großes Kino!

Auf ein Widersehen am 15.6.2013 bei BIKE & BURG in Collenberg.
(www.bike-und-burg.de).

Gruß
Friedel


----------



## Tshikey (11. Januar 2013)

... von wegen viel Arbeit - alles Quatsch !!    

schaut doch mal hier wie schnell das geht:


Das war erst am Ringwall (??) dann am Flowtrail / Pumptrack. An dem Tag sind dann auch der Jockel mit nem Trupp aus 
dem Odenwald u. Jungs aus Alzenau u. Gelnhausen vorbei gekommen und haben für nen netten Plausch kurz angehalten.

*>> AUF DIE VERSPOCHENE KISTE BIER WARTEN WIR ÜBRIGENS IMMER noch !!!!!*  

Hier noch ne "schnelle Aktion" aus der ersten Januarwoche:


... wenn's "in real" doch nur auch so schnell ginge.... (!)

 Tshikey


----------



## Tshikey (12. Januar 2013)

hier mal zwei pics wie wir uns da teilweise durch's Dickicht schlagen:





 ein Mausschubser   später:





no Dig - no Trail!


----------



## rappelkiste (12. Januar 2013)

Arathoernchen schrieb:


> ---
> Wir feiern am 04.05.2013 die Offizielle Einweihung in Miltenberg, voraussichtlich am Schützenhaus. Die genaue Lokation wird noch festgelegt und bekanntgegeben.
> 
> Die Strecke wird ca. 30km und 1000hm umfänglich sein. Ganz genau kann man es nocht nicht sagen, da noch ein paar kleinere Trails und ein Uphilltrail angelegt werden.
> ...



Hi,
ich freue mich drauf 
Weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Bau
Ralf


----------



## Tshikey (12. Januar 2013)

TobiTrail aktuell:

Die Abfahrt rechts von der Brücke bitte nicht mehr benutzen, die Hinterrad-Bremsfraktion fräst sich immer weiter in den Forstweg ein, wir haben daher eine
neue Linie hinter der Brücke angelegt. Weiter unten gibts auch neue Brücken, richtig stabil oder als SteinQuerung, damit sich keiner mehr nasse Füße holt!  













http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1288636













 Tshikey


----------



## foubi (12. Januar 2013)

Selbst Richie Schley war schon in Miltenberg die Trails fahren:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPlAbb89GdU"]Trailsurfen im Odenwald - Mai 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rayc (12. Januar 2013)

Schade das ihr die Strecke entschärfen müsst 

Wegen den Hinterradbremsern, ein Tropfen Öl wirkt Wunder 

Ray


----------



## Brickowski (12. Januar 2013)

Sind eigentlich nicht wirklich entschärft. Es gibt an den "Schlüsselstellen" eben angenehm flüssige Umfahrungen. Die Originallinie ist größtenteils trotzdem fahrbar. Das Stück rechts neben der Brücke war einfach zerfahren und es musste was neues, beständiges her.
Spaß macht der Trail meiner Meinung nach jetzt sogar noch mehr! Allein die nun möglichen Variationen geben dem Teil nochmal richtig was.


----------



## rayc (12. Januar 2013)

okay, so hatte ich es nicht verstanden.

Einen Chickenway an schweren Stellen macht immer Sinn.

Ich werde es sehen wenn ich bei euch wieder in der Ecke bin.
Bin gespannt was ihr bis dahin alles gezaubert habt.

Ich finde es gut das ihr die Arbeitsabläufe dokumentiert, dann sieht man was da an Arbeit drin steckt.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (13. Januar 2013)

Kurzes Update unsererseits

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqIskBrTfyE"]Verbesserung Tobis Trail - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Januar 2013)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab Sie euch versprochen und die bekommt ihr auch noch!
Leider hab ich aus unvorhergesehenen Familären Umständen ein break einlegen müssen und bin nicht mehr zu euch gekommen, Ende Februar - Anfang März steig ich wieder ein, dann bekommt ihr auch die versprochene Kiste oder besser gleich 2, weil alleine Schoppe petze läuft net.
Bis dahin gibts noch paar Bilder von mir vom Kanadischen Untermain!


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Januar 2013)




----------



## Brickowski (19. Januar 2013)

Subber Bilder Heiko! Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Ausritt mit euch!


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Januar 2013)

Noch ein kleiner Clip vom letzten Sommer (Tobi Trail)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8926503/Kanadischer_Untermain


----------



## Cruise (20. Januar 2013)

Geil, ein deutsches Whistler!


----------



## rayc (20. Januar 2013)

Cruise schrieb:


> Geil, hessisch Whistler!



Pass auf, das könnte böse ankommen 

ray


----------



## Cruise (20. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, ist ja schon Batziland ^^ mein Fehler! ==>>korrigiert ^^


----------



## Tshikey (20. Januar 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> .... dann bekommt ihr auch die versprochene Kiste oder besser gleich 2 ..


    !!!!!   

Whow, Du weißt schon wie man Trailbuddlern so richtig Durst macht!  

Und schön dass mal jemand so direkt zeigt wie er unsere Arbeit zu schätzen weiß! 

Danke also nochmals für Dein nettes Angebot! 
(u. Deine Pics, kommen super!)

Bis demnächst u. Grüße, 
 Tshikey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (21. Januar 2013)

Als erstes ein dickes Lob! So wie die Bilder sind, komm ich sicher vorbei.

Frage: Warum nehmt ihr hier:



Nicht noch eine Spur durch die Felsen durch? Wäre zwar nicht so flüssig aber für die die es wollen ein schönes Technik-Stück.


----------



## Tshikey (21. Januar 2013)

... tja, was könnte man nicht noch alles bauen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gerade gefunden - clip vom Keltentrail:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/25024


----------



## Climax_66 (22. Januar 2013)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... tja, was könnte man nicht noch alles bauen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr fein, auf solche Pornos werde ich immer geil.........


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (22. Januar 2013)

Meine Speichennippel sind auch schon ganz hart !!!


----------



## bernd e (22. Januar 2013)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... tja, was könnte man nicht noch alles bauen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Vid macht Appetit, aber ein paar Beiträge zuvor bemängelt ihr die Hinterradbremser und der gute Kerl lässt in fast jeder Kurve und bei jeder Überquerung / Auffahrt auf einen Querweg  das HR stehen


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (22. Januar 2013)

bernd e schrieb:


> Als erstes ein dickes Lob! So wie die Bilder sind, komm ich sicher vorbei.
> 
> Frage: Warum nehmt ihr hier:
> 
> ...



 jaaa bitte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruise (22. Januar 2013)

bernd e schrieb:


> Das Vid macht Appetit, aber ein paar Beiträge zuvor bemängelt ihr die Hinterradbremser und der gute Kerl lässt in fast jeder Kurve und bei jeder Überquerung / Auffahrt auf einen Querweg  das HR stehen



Ich nehme mal an der der Videoposter nicht zum "Orga-Trupp" gehört!


----------



## Tshikey (22. Januar 2013)

Cruise schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 jeweils gut bemerkt! 

Von Aufnahmequalität als auch Blickwinkel her gesehen im Moment einfach das Beste 
was von unseren neuen Trails zu finden ist!  Von daher mal eine (kleine, s.o.!)  
von mir, gerade wenn man weiß, wieviel Zeit das kostet. 

Und i-wann sind wir vielleicht so weit fertig bzw. zufrieden mit den 
Linien dass wir da selbst etwas zusammenpixeln können... 

.... oder 
wir bauen Torque-Rider-Oli mal schnell die hintere Bremse ab!!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Januar 2013)

Hut ab! Schaut vielversprechend aus. Ein Besuch bleibt sicher nicht aus


----------



## ventizm (23. Januar 2013)

wow, sieht nach spaß aus. und respekt vor der arbeit!


----------



## Sebastian.lotz (1. Februar 2013)

ist die Strecke schon ausgeschildert,bzw. gibt es gps Koordinaten?
Sieht echt genial aus, was ihr da geschafft habt!


----------



## Arathoernchen (1. Februar 2013)

Nein, die Strecke ist noch nicht Beschildert, da wir das zuletzt machen wollen. Damit bleibt die Runde bis zum Schluss eine Überaschung.
GPS Daten gibt's nach der Eröffnung auf unserer Homepage www.mountainbike-Miltenberg.de .

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.


----------



## Sebastian.lotz (1. Februar 2013)

ok, danke.
Dann sieht mann sich ja bei der offiziellen Eröffnung


----------



## bernd e (2. Februar 2013)

Entweder hab ich es überlesen oder es steht nirgends , also frag ich mal:

Der Trial (Bilder oben und das Video), sind vermutlich Bestandteil einer Runde. Bedetet das, dass der Trail den Haupttrailanteil darstellt oder gibt es auf der Runde dann noch mehr längere Trails?
Wie lang ist der Trail und wieviele hm vernichtet er? 
Und das wichtigste, ist der Trail dann auch gesondert ausgezeichnet und findet man den dann nur wenn man die Runde fährt?


----------



## Arathoernchen (2. Februar 2013)

Es sind mehrere Trails von ca. 200 m bis 1,5 km Länge, verteilt im Miltenberger Wald. Eingebunden in eine Rundkurs. 
Um alle Trails abzufahren ist es als Auswärtiger das einfachste dem Streckenverlauf zu folgen.
Ich zähl grad mal die Trails in Reihenfolge auf ( ohne Trailnamen).
Trail 1: ca. 1250 m und 170 hm
Trail 2: ca. 300 m und 10 hm
Trail 3: ca. 1500 m und 200 hm
Trail 4: ca. 300 m und 50 hm
Trail 5: ca. 1000 m und 180 hm 
Trail 6: ca. 1000 m und 160 hm
Alles ohne Gewähr. Ich hab das jetzt grob aus dem Gedächtnis geschrieben. Die echten Werte sind ziemlich sicher höher.
Viele Trails sind extra für Biker angelegt. Der Flowfaktor liegt also extrem hoch


----------



## bernd e (2. Februar 2013)

Also doch 30km kurbeln 
Danke für deine Ausführungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simply-out (3. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte auch mal eine Frage:
wer war alles an der Realisierung des Projektes Beteiligt. Beteiligte von Politik, Forstbehörde, anderen Nutzergruppen, Vereinen, Initiativen...??? 
Wie lange hat es von der Idee bis zum Beginn des Baus gedauert?

Auf jeden Fall ne tolle Sache! Wir werden sicherlich mal das schöne Trailparadies Ruhrgebiet verlassen um bei Euch mal vorbeizuschauen.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Arathoernchen (3. Februar 2013)

Alles zu schildern wie's ablief und wer alles eingebunden war würde hier den Rahmen sprengen. 
Wir werden allerdings demnächst die komplette Historie auf unserer Homepage einstellen. Da ist dann der ganze Ablauf von der 1. Idee bis zum aktuellen Stand aufgezeigt. 
Ich denke das wir das in den nächsten 2.  Wochen gebacken bekommen. Wenn's soweit ist sag ich hier auch Bescheid.


----------



## simply-out (3. Februar 2013)

prima... danke schonmal...


----------



## spessartwild (4. Februar 2013)

Hi, 
noch eine Anmerkung von meiner Seite:
Das Projekt der Miltenberger Jungs ist natürlich in das 
Gesamtkonzept des Geo-Naturparks mit eingeschlossen.
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ind...ent&view=category&layout=blog&id=22&Itemid=14

Wir haben hier bei uns in der Ecke mehrere kleinere Bikeparks
wo sich alle Beteiligten hier immer sehr stark im Vorfeld mit der
ganzen Thematik auseinandersetzen konnten.
Dies ist natürlich in vielerlei Hinsicht von Vorteil bzw. sind ja hier
bei uns in der Umgebung mittlerweile 6 Strecken am Start, die
von den Bikern alle gut angenommen werden.

Ich hoffe, daß wir am Ende vom Jahr so an die 30 Strecken
am Start haben werden.
Vielleicht noch zum zeitlichen Ablauf: 1 Jahr ist immer ein guter
Zeitplan, kommt natürlich immer auf den Einzelfall an !

Gruß


----------



## Rumpelstils (6. Februar 2013)

Schade kann am Eröffnungstag nicht mitfahren, muss malochen


----------



## Rumpelstils (15. Februar 2013)

Gibt es zufällig einen Track mit der noch nicht entschärften Runde?
Oder sind nur die Trails Entschärft worden?


----------



## Arathoernchen (16. Februar 2013)

Den Trails wurden die "Lastspitzen" genommen. Jeder der die Trails bisher Gefahren ist, fand sie Super. Und entschärft haben sie jetzt deutlich mehr Flow.
Was wir noch entschärft haben ist die Gesamtlänge der Tour, weil sie zu viele HM enthielt. Trails mussten allerdings keine dran Glauben, sondern steile Stücke am Ende der Runde und ein paar Schleifen, die wir abgekürzt haben.

Zum Thema Tracks. Wir wollen, wie weiter oben beschrieben die Spannung aufrechterhalten und die "Entwürfe" die es in der Planungsphase gab, sind halt auch nur Entwürfe und so gar nicht fahrbar. Die Trails die in diese Entwürfe eingeplant wurden, sind nie gebaut worden.


*No dig, no ride.*


----------



## Rumpelstils (16. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Informative Antwort.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. Februar 2013)

supergeile trails flowfaktor is megageil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arathoernchen (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

auf unserer Homepage ist gut was passiert und die nächsten Tage und Wochen wird sie immer weiter aktualisiert und ausgebaut. 

Unter www.mountainbike-Miltenberg.de. 

Einfach mal vorbeischauen und auf dem laufenden bleiben .



No dig, no ride!


----------



## tyerax (18. Februar 2013)

...bis die ersten Harvester und Holzrücker durchpflügen.....


----------



## Brickowski (18. Februar 2013)

Unwahrscheinlich. Und selbst wenn: dann bauen wir 3m weiter links davon eben neu. Soll doch jeder im Wald Spaß haben: Spaziergänger, Wanderer, Biker, Schlittenfahrer, Harvester....


----------



## tyerax (19. Februar 2013)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich. Und selbst wenn: dann bauen wir 3m weiter links davon eben neu. Soll doch jeder im Wald Spaß haben: Spaziergänger, Wanderer, Biker, Schlittenfahrer, Harvester....



"gefällt mir!!"


----------



## Tshikey (21. März 2013)

... mal wieder ein paar Pics, hier 2 Linien:









... schaut doch ganz soft aus:




... je nach Blickwinkel u. Untergrund




... dann steil die Kurve kriegen:








bissi steil, wurzelig u. ein Bäumchen genau in der Lenker-Linie:




Wurzeln u. steiniger Bach, Vorderrad entlasten sonst gibt's feuchte Füsse:




... 3 Ave-Maria für diese Treppe:








mit Zielwasser über's Bälkchen, oder halt den Chckenway:




Speed schafft Airtime:




trotz einiger Entschärfungen - nach wie vor kein leichter Trail!
So fear the Dirt!


----------



## ventizm (21. März 2013)

oh, wie ich mich da schon drauf freu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. März 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> oh, wie ich mich da schon drauf freu.


----------



## ml IX (21. März 2013)

Like :thumbup:


----------



## Climax_66 (21. März 2013)

Wen man weiß wie es vorher war, Wahnsinn Respekt für die harte Arbeit da habt ihr ja fast jeden Stein umgedreht.
Samstag nach Ostern wollt ich mal den versprochenen Bier Kutscher machen, ist da jemand Zuhause?


----------



## Brickowski (21. März 2013)

Für dich immer. Klingel durch und geb Bescheid.


----------



## Sebb_ (21. März 2013)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... mal wieder ein paar Pics



Schaut ja richtig gut aus!!


----------



## Cruise (22. März 2013)

Freu mich schon die Strecke das erste mal fahren zu dürfen!
Saubere Arbeit!


----------



## Micro767 (22. März 2013)

Ich kann es bald gar nicht glauben und das ist alles Teil eines offizell ausgeschilderten Rundkurses ???


----------



## Arathoernchen (22. März 2013)

Wenn man sich schon die Mühe macht eine Strecke zu bauen, sollte diese auch Spaß machen.


----------



## Arathoernchen (3. April 2013)

So, die ersten Schilder hängen! Es ist zwar noch nicht alles komplett ausgeschildert, weil die Schilder ausgegangen sind. Aber das meiste ist geschafft. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=249056&stc=1&d=1365025152
Jetzt werden die Trails noch ein bisschen aufgehübscht, nochmal alles gekehrt und dann könnt ihr auch schon kommen


----------



## Arathoernchen (3. April 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wen man weiß wie es vorher war, Wahnsinn Respekt für die harte Arbeit da habt ihr ja fast jeden Stein umgedreht.
> Samstag nach Ostern wollt ich mal den versprochenen Bier Kutscher machen, ist da jemand Zuhause?



Am Samstag um 12:30 - 13:00 am Schützenhaus. Feierabendbierchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (5. April 2013)

Arathoernchen schrieb:


> Am Samstag um 12:30 - 13:00 am Schützenhaus. Feierabendbierchen.




...läuft bin online


----------



## Tshikey (6. April 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> ...läuft bin online



... kann nicht kommen! aber auch von meiner seite schon mal ein herzliches dankeschön!


----------



## Climax_66 (7. April 2013)

Sehr geil was sich seit letztes Jahr getan hat, ein hoch auf den der den Einstieg zum Keltentrail optimiert hat. 
Der Tobi Trail wurde merklich entschärft, ist flüssiger wobei das verblockte im letzten Jahr auch sein Reiz hatte. 
2. Teil vom Keltentrail letzter Abschnitt, aller erster Sahne nur zu kurz das könnte noch lang so weiter gehen. 
Wie heißt der Trail bei dem bis jetzt nur die untere Hälfte neu überarbeitet wurde von der Haagsaussicht zu den Tennisplätzen?
Der war ganz frisch gekehrt keine Reifenspuren den haben wir Gestern entjungfert sorry, der letzte Stein zum Abdrücken kurz vor Ende ist etwas lose nur so als Info. 
Aber sehr sehr geil. Die Stein Brocken zum einbremsen vor den Spitzkehren wollt ich schon vom Trail räumen das sich keiner das Hirn einrennt, dann hab ich erst geschnallt das die zum einbremsen gedacht sind....
Wenn ich nächsten Sammstag Zeit hätte würde ich noch ne Kiste zum grillen mit bringen, aber ich muss häuslichen Pflichten nachkommen, wenn man sichs schon beim Saison Start mit der Frau verschärzt hat man sonst wieder schlechte Karten für die die Samstage die noch kommen und Stress am Wochenende brauch ich net.... Gruß de Präsi vom Kamm


----------



## lxtrasher (8. April 2013)

Wow, die Strecken sehen ja Klasse aus. Gibt's irgendwo die GPS-Koordinaten dazu? Dann würde ich demnächst mal eine kleine Reise rüber machen.

Gruß,
lx


----------



## Brickowski (8. April 2013)

@Präsi: der Trail heisst Jägersteig
@lxtrahser: nach der Eröffnung gibts die Strecke digital. Vorher wär doch langweilig,soll ja bissel spannend bleiben,oder?Ist ja nichtmehr lange hin


----------



## Tshikey (14. April 2013)

Der TobiTrail ist noch ein Stück länger geworden:





















über den Bach geht's nun auch trocken:




Wer die Rundstrecke fährt, muss dann nach knapp 50 Metern rechts wieder hoch, 
ansonsten geht's noch fast 200 Meter flowig weiter.....


----------



## Climax_66 (14. April 2013)

Tshikey schrieb:


> Wer die Rundstrecke fährt, muss dann nach knapp 50 Metern rechts wieder hoch,
> ansonsten geht's noch fast 200 Meter flowig weiter.....




Oder wie mir letzt quer über die Wiese und den Jägersteig hoch geschoben..... kann man ja mal machen...


----------



## Steffen89 (23. April 2013)

Bin gestern mit 2 Kumpels einen Teil der Strecke gefahren (Tobitrail und Quellentrail).
Der Tobitrail war offen gestanden für meine Verhältnisse schon (fast) zu anspruchsvoll, meine Kumpels waren begeistert.
Dafür war ich vom Quellentrail umso mehr begeistert. Ein richtig fetter Trail, der mit den verblockten Stellen und den vielen Spitzkehren das fahrtechnische Können fordert. So muss ein Trail sein 

Freu mich schon drauf, die Strecke mal komplett unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Ich ziehe auf jeden Fall den Hut vor Eurer Leistung! Ich denke, das Ergebnis kann sich mehr als sehen lassen! 

Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg für das weitere Bestehen Eurer Strecke! Haut rein! 

Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## Tshikey (23. April 2013)

soo, habe es heute endlich geschafft, die runde auch mal komplett abzufahren!

 geil, geil, geil.....

hätten wir noch kraft u. zeit gehabt, wären wir gleich noch ne runde gerollt!

so blieb uns nur als kleiner nachschlag der tobitrail ab brücke bis runter zur straße....

die tage stell ich dann auch den track hier ein, wer's früher braucht bitte pm oder halt googeln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (24. April 2013)

Noch 9 Tage, ich freu mich schon.......


----------



## Tshikey (27. April 2013)

... das ist die Strecke, Start- und Endpunkt sind der Parkplatz am Schützenhaus, hier markiert:





... den Schildern müsst ihr folgen



 

... hier aufpassen / wissen was ihr tut:






 ... den gpx-track findet ihr in der Anlage.      

hier gibt es alles Wissenswerte zur Eröffnung: 
http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/index.php/bautagebuch/streckeneroeffnung

Wünsche Euch allen nächsten Samstag viel Spaß auf der Strecke! 

 ... bin leider selbst nicht da.....  

.. bitte macht viele Bilders u. stellt sie hier ein!!


----------



## Brickowski (30. April 2013)

Hier mal noch was von der offiziellen Seite:

http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/miltenberg/miltenberg/art3999,2577480


----------



## ml IX (30. April 2013)

Man sieht sich dann am Samstag, bin schon gespannt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rumpelstils (2. Mai 2013)

So

hoffe mal das unser Wettergott ein bisschen Gnade aufweist!
Soll am Samstag regnen


----------



## lxtrasher (2. Mai 2013)

Heya,

ihr habt mich superneugierig gemacht. Ich werde Montagabend mal vorbeikommen um Euren Supertrail abzufahren. Wieviel Zeit sollte man einplanen für die Gesamtstrecke?

Gruß,
lx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (2. Mai 2013)

ca 2,5 bis 3h würde ich sagen. Evtl. länger wenn du ne Fresspause an der Aussicht einlegst  

Kuchen gibts aber nur am Samstag


----------



## Arathoernchen (3. Mai 2013)

So Leute, morgen gilt's!


Jeder der morgen zeit hat, sol kommen. Umso größer die Präsenz von uns Bikern ist, desto mehr beeindruckt werden die Politiker sein, die über evtl. neue
Strecken entscheiden. 

 Langfristig ist unser Ziel, Miltenberg mit Trails zu überhäufen. Morgen ist der erste und nicht unwichtige Schritt in diese Richtung. 

Wetter wird übrigens auch gut;-).

Tobi


----------



## rayc (3. Mai 2013)

Dann viel Spaß und viel Erfolg! 

Ich rocke solange mal die Trails in der Sierra Nevada.  

ray


----------



## gimp (4. Mai 2013)

... der Wettergott kannte leider keine Gnade (und strafte wetter.com Lügen) 






Tut uns sehr leid für die Erbauer. Was wir gefahren sind war schon sehr vielversprechend. 














Wir kommen gerne bei besserem Wetter wieder.


----------



## ml IX (4. Mai 2013)

Ich sag nur Daumen hoch. 
Ihr da einen genialen Job hingelegt. 
Echt ne geniale Runde, wo sich die Anfahrt lohnt. Hat super Laune gemacht. Ok, das Wetter hätte besser sein können. 
Eins ist sicher, ich komm wieder und dann mit noch ein paar trailhungrigen. :thumbup:

P. S. :Würde halt nur das nächste mal bei solchen Bedingungen die Trails sperren, denn sonst sie bald hinüber.


----------



## ventizm (5. Mai 2013)

die kleidung sieht doch relativ sauber aus.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (6. Mai 2013)

wir sind die MIL1 gestern gefahren und sind absolut begeister von den Trails !
Es war zwar nass und rutschig, aber es hat riesig Spaß gemacht !
Man kann das als wirklich als Mountainbike-Strecke bezeichnen und eure Arbeit hat sich gelohnt 
Danach noch ein Bierchen im Biergarten und der Tag war perfekt.

Achso, stellt doch im Biergarten noch ein Schweinchen auf, da wirft man gern was rein !!!


----------



## PeKaWe (6. Mai 2013)

Hi,

wir waren auch gestern auf MIL1.
Hat einen riesigen Spaß gemacht, wenn man sich erstmal an das rutschige gewöhnt hat. Nur meine Schaltung hat mehrfach vorm Schlamm kapituliert.
(Der der im Wald geflucht hat, das war ich )

Freu mich schon drauf wenn die Strecke trocken ist. Okay, freu mich auch drauf wenn sie das nächste Mal wieder rutschig sein sollte.

Ihr habt einen super Job gemacht. Vielen Dank dafür!!!

Schweinchen im/am Schützenhaus finde ich super. Ein Paypal-Donate fänd ich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## lxtrasher (7. Mai 2013)

Wow! 

Gestern einen Teilabschnitt der Strecke gefahren, die Strecke ist einfach super! Der Tobitrail hat's in sich, ich glaub ich muss da noch bissel was an meiner Fahrtechnik feilen  Hat super Spaß gemacht, ich war danach total geflasht.

Ich hätte auch was in ein Schweinchen geworfen. Klasse Arbeit, Leute! 

Freue mich schon darauf, die nächsten Abschnitte zu fahren.

Gruß,
lx


----------



## Arathoernchen (7. Mai 2013)

Ich bin absolut Stoked über eure Meinungen zu unserer Strecke. Die Arbeit hat sich offensichtlich gelohnt. Die Kommentare sind das, was der Applaus für den Künstler ist. 
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auch noch allen danken, die am Samstag bei diesem Scheiß Wetter, uns so einen geilen Einstand beschert haben! Für alle Trailbauer wäre es sehr, sehr bitter gewesen wenn keine Sau sich für unsere Taten interessiert hätte. 
So war es ein geiler, nasser, dreckiger Ausritt.

Das mit der Wutz werd ich mal anregen. Ist ne gute Idee. 

No dig, no ride!!!

Man sieht sich auf den Trails!

TOBI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arathoernchen (7. Mai 2013)

Ach ja, weil einer schrieb, die Klamotten waren doch ganz sauber:




Ich hatte ne Windjacke drüber, deswegen ist das Trikot sauber


----------



## ventizm (7. Mai 2013)

ok, auf deinem foto kommt das wetter um einiges besser zur geltung.


----------



## Giuliano.B (14. Mai 2013)

Ist hier jemand schonmal nach der Eröffnung nach den Schildern gefahren? Findet man da alles gut? Ich hab mit Schildern schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht . Demnächst will ich auch Endlich mal hin


----------



## lxtrasher (14. Mai 2013)

Jo, die Schilder sind gut platziert und gut sichtbar. Ich bin nur die ersten zehn Kilometer gefahren, da war aber alles gut zu finden.


----------



## lxtrasher (14. Mai 2013)

BTW: Heute abend jemand auf dem Trail unterwegs? Würde evtl. so gegen 19 Uhr mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## n8schicht (14. Mai 2013)

Lohnen sich 60km Anfahrt für diesen Trail oder reicht es wenn ich nach Mömlingen zur Mö1 fahre?! Ich habe leider keine Erfahrungswerte und bin eigentlich eher auf Burg Frankenstein unterwegs, da ist es mir am Wochenende aber zu voll 

Für eine Empfehlung von jemandem der die Spots kennt, wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (14. Mai 2013)

Mö1 kannst du  nicht  mit Mil1 vergleichen !!!!
Die Anfahrt lohnt sich auf alle Fälle !!!


----------



## Arathoernchen (14. Mai 2013)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Mö1 kannst du  nicht  mit Mil1 vergleichen !!!!
> Die Anfahrt lohnt sich auf alle Fälle !!!



Und das ist eine Aussage von einem Außenstehenden. 

Danke für die Blumen!


----------



## n8schicht (14. Mai 2013)

Klingt vielversprechend, danke  Dann werde ich am Wochenende Miltenberg besuchen. Ist ja auch ne schöne Stadt, da sind Frau und Kind auch beschäftigt ;p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lxtrasher (15. Mai 2013)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Mö1 kannst du  nicht  mit Mil1 vergleichen !!!!
> Die Anfahrt lohnt sich auf alle Fälle !!!


 
Kenne bisher nur Mil1. Mö stand aber auch auf meiner Liste. Wo ist der Unterschied? Bitte mehr Details 

Gruß,
lx


----------



## rappelkiste (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
das würde mich auch interessieren 

Die Mö(s) sind für mich mehr  CC-Strecken. Da gibt es nicht wirklich
technisch schwierige Passagen. Gefallen mir aber trotzdem gut genug
um sie hier und da mal zu fahren 

Ralf


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (15. Mai 2013)

Also, die Mil1 hat einen wesentlich höheren technischen Anspruch als die Mö1.
Das soll jetzt aber keine negative Beurteilung der Mö1 sein ! Auch deren Erbauern gilt
mein Respekt und Dank. Das Streckenprofil der Mö1 ist auch interessant und ist für mich eher eine CC-Strecke mit ein paar schönen Singletrails.

Nach der Singletrailskala wurde ich so einteilen :
Mö1 = max. S1
Mil1 = S2 evtl. hier und da schon ein bischen S3 am Tobistrail


----------



## rappelkiste (15. Mai 2013)

Da hast Du natürlich recht!
Ich wollte auch eher auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad eingehen.

Im Bereich MIL  können sich sowieso alle MTBler über ein
tolles Terrain freuen. Die ausgeschilderten Strecken sind alle
top. Da ist für jeden was dabei.

Ich finde es auch spitze was da geschaffen wurde. Da sieht man mal
was möglich ist wenn Alle an einem Strang ziehen 

Ralf


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (19. Mai 2013)

Ich komme aus der Nähe von Walldürn und war vor kurzem in Miltenberg auf der neuen MTB Rundstrecke.
Ein großes Lob  an alle Mitwirkenden (Trailbauer sowie Verantwortliche) die diese Rundstrecke ermöglicht haben. Einfach Wahnsinn wie viel Freude es macht den Trail zu fahren.
Eine echte Bereicherung für unsere Umgebung!!
Ich kann die Strecke nur weiterempfehlen.

Gruß Andi


----------



## flopse (21. Mai 2013)

Ich war die Tage mit nem Kollegen da! Unglaublich was da auf die Beine gestellt wurde! Einfach grandios!  perfekt angelegte Trails, mit hohem Spaßfaktor, sehr gut beschildert und nette "Locals"!  wir haben die 29km mit nem Dauergrinsen durchgefahren und die Zeit dabei völlig vergessen!^^ Man kanns echt nur empfehlen und wir werden mit Sicherheit noch öfter kommen, auch wenns 100km Anfahrt sind! Ein großes Dankeschön an alle Beteiligten dort! 
Beste Grüße aus Neckarsulm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (30. Mai 2013)

Arathoernchen schrieb:


> ... Die Arbeit hat sich offensichtlich gelohnt. Die Kommentare sind das, was der Applaus für den Künstler ist.



Bin heute die MIL1 gefahren. Applaus! Die Arbeit sich definitiv gelohnt...
Ein paar Details könnten meiner Meinung nach noch anders, aber insgesamt fand ich die Tour sehr gut.

Tut mir leid, das ich Eure Trails in dem Zustand unter die Räder nehmen musste. Ich hätte für die Pflege und Instandsetzung gern gespendet.



Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> ...
> Mil1 = S2 evtl. hier und da schon ein bischen S3 am Tobistrail



Ich habe weder eine S2 und erst recht keine S3-Stelle gefunden - und ich habe gesucht.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (31. Mai 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich habe weder eine S2 und erst recht keine S3-Stelle gefunden - und ich habe gesucht.



mich wunderts, dass erst jetzt einer anfäng mit der Single-Trail-Skala  Diskussion. Schau sie dir mal ganz genau an und lese - da gehts um den Schwierigkeitsgrad und nicht um die Schw...länge. 
Ich kenne ein paar der Gardaseetrails die als Referenzbeispiele eben in dieser Skala genannt wurden ...


----------



## mw.dd (31. Mai 2013)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> mich wunderts, dass erst jetzt einer anfäng mit der Single-Trail-Skala  Diskussion. Schau sie dir mal ganz genau an und lese - da gehts um den Schwierigkeitsgrad und nicht um die Schw...länge.
> Ich kenne ein paar der Gardaseetrails die als Referenzbeispiele eben in dieser Skala genannt wurden ...



Ich hätte eher diskutiert, wenn ich die Srecke gekannt hätte. Die STS kenne ich - genau wie "ein paar Gardaseetrails" ausreichend gut, um Deiner Einschätzung zu widersprechen. Vielleicht liest Du die Beschreibung zur Skala mal?

Letzten Endes ist es wichtig, sowohl die Strecke (für die Beschreibung) als auch die eigenen Fähigkeiten realistisch einzuschätzen. Da bin ich ganz ehrlich: S3 kann ich nicht flüssig fahren...


----------



## scylla (31. Mai 2013)

ich kenne den fraglichen Trail noch vor er zur ausgeschilderten Strecke wurde. Sprich, aktuellen Zustand kann ich nicht beurteilen. Laut damaligem Kenntnisstand muss ich mw.dd aber recht geben. Laut meiner Einschätzung war da kein S3, sondern max. S1 mit S2-Stellen (*). Um eine noch subjektivere Einschätzung draufzupacken: der Trail macht richtig Spaß, und ich finde es toll, dass es so ein Trail in eine offizielle Strecke gepackt hat . Die Erbauer haben da ganze Arbeit geleistet. Danke dafür! Die komplette Mil1-Strecke müssen wir uns auch mal anschauen, wenn's irgendwann in ferner Zukunft vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so matschig ist.

*Klarstellung: ich habe gar keinen S..., also ist ein Längenvergleich ausgeschlossen


----------



## Arathoernchen (2. Juni 2013)

Ich Misch mich jetzt auch mal in die Diskussion ein.

Da ich beim bauen dabei war, kenn ich die Trails recht genau und bin der Meinung, das man die Trails durchaus als S2 Trails einstufen sollte. 
Max. S1 mit S2 stellen, wird ihnen genauso wenig gerecht, wie mehrere S3 zu unterstellen.
Meine Vorredner sollten sich mal die Skala ausdrucken, gut durchlesen und damit die Trails mal ablaufen.

Für gute Biker sind die Trails, auch durch den Flow derjenigen, schnell und gut zu fahren. Wenn man jetzt aber mal die Trails abläuft und genau hinsieht fallen die Steilheit und Verblocktheit erst auf. 
Man sollte Bedenken das bei der Skala immer von Passagen gesprochen wird. Wenn es zwischen 2 Schwierigkeiten mal 30m gerade, auf ebenem Waldboden geht, wird nicht gleich der ganze Trail tiefer eingestuft. 
Auch sollte man versuchen objektiv zu urteilen. Ein Biker mit 10 Jahren Erfahrung, auch im Park, sollte so beurteilen, das sich ein Anfänger ein Bild von dem Trail machen kann. 
Ein S1 Trail ist für Biker fahrbar, die kaum Erfahrung auf dem Bike haben, was man von unseren Trails so nicht sagen kann. Um die Trails mit Flow und Spaß zu fahren braucht man schon ein gerüttelt Maß an Fahrtechnik. Das sage nicht nur ich, sondern so ziemlich jeder den ich bisher auf der Strecke getroffen habe. 

Mir geht's im Endeffekt nicht darum die Trails schwerer darzustellen als sie sind (dann würde ich vermehrt von S3 stellen sprechen), sondern Bikern die bei uns fahren wollen im Vorfeld eine objektive Einschätzung zu geben. 

Meine Einschätzung in frei gewählten Worten: Unsere Strecke ist für den normalen Tourenfahrer anspruchsvoll bis schwierig, für einen Freerider/Parkbiker interessant und spaßig und für Downhiller eine gute Trainingstrecke für die Kondition durch den engen Kurs, mit vielen Höhenmetern und kurzweiligen Abfahrten.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Juni 2013)

Meine subjektive Einordnung der Trails als S1 nach der STS soll Eure Leistung keineswegs schmälern und war auch nicht als Kritik gemeint. Ich hatte auf Grund des Postings von @Grobi-Stollo eine wesentlich höhere Schwierigkeit erwartet und bin auch dementsprechend gefahren, was sich im Nachhinein als unnötig herausgestellt hat.

Das hier:
_Ab S1 werden fahrtechnische Grundkenntnisse und ständige Aufmerksamkeit benötigt. Anspruchsvollere Passagen erfordern dosiertes Bremsen und Körperverlagerung. Es sollte grundsätzlich im Stehen gefahren werden. Hindernisse können überrollt werden.

Wegbeschaffenheit	loserer Untergrund möglich, kleine Wurzeln und Steine
Hindernisse	kleine Hindernisse, Wasserrinnen, Erosionsschäden
Gefälle	< 40%/22°
Kurven	eng
Fahrtechnik	fahrtechnische Grundkenntnisse nötig, Hindernisse können überrollt werden_

trifft meiner Meinung nach auf den größten Teil der Trails auf der MIL1 zu.
Für Personen, die "kaum Erfahrungen auf dem Bike haben", ist S1 aber nicht geeignet - genauso wenig wie die hier besprochenen Trails.

Das der STS im aktuellen Zustand eine ausreichend feine Abstufung gerade in den unteren Schwierigkeitsgraden fehlt, ist allerdings nicht nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Sherwoodski (15. Juni 2013)

Hi.
Bin die tour heute auch gefahren und bin echt angetan, super sache. Ich würde vl die ausschilderung tw etwas ausbauen. Am ende des ersten trails im bachbett bin ich schön weiter runter u konnte dann schieben... und die stelle wo ein weg in beide richtungen gefahren wird irritiert
 Sonst tipptop ausgesvhildert..

Die trails sind richtig geil Hätte bei so einer genehmigten
Tour nicht solche trails erwartet
 Sehr geil
 Gerade die großen steinblöcke bringen Spaß. Würde zum schwierigkeitsgrad sagen, dass die trails sicher nicht jeder komplett fährt, aber gerade das machts ja aus...

Tw waren die trails heute grenzwertig schlammig
 Habt ihr die chance bei extrem schlechten wetter trails zu sperren?

Spenden würde ich dafür ubrigens auch ;-)
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Arathoernchen (16. Juni 2013)

Mit streckensperrungen ist immer so ne Sache. Erst braucht man mal die Zeit die Strecke abzufahren, dann zu sperren und dann wieder zu öffnen und das Zeitnah, weil man sonst von allen für bescheuert gehalten wird weil die Trails doch Super dastehn. 
Das Wetter das wir jetzt hatten gab's so auch die letzten 5 Jahre nicht. Solche Überschwemmungen sind nicht alljährlich und wir dachten uns, wir sitzen es mal aus und schauen wie's die Trails überstehen. 
Und ich bin positiv überrascht. Die Qualität unserer Arbeit ist überzeugend, denn nach diesem langen Winter und dem Scheiß Frühling war schlimmeres zu erwarten. 

Wir werden der Naturgewalt auch nicht alles kampflos überlassen und deswegen am kommenden Samstag einen Arbeitseinsatz starten um die Trails zu überholen. 

Wr Bock hat ist gerne dazu eingeladen uns bei der Arbeit zu unterstützen. 

Es werden wie gesagt Reparaturarbeiten gemacht, also ist ein Klappspaten und Handschuhe das richtige Werkzeug.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. Juni 2013)

fett war in märz bei der erstbefahrung v.d.freigabe dabei muss auf jedenfall mit dem endurosteelframe da auftauchen macht bestimmt mehr spass mit ungefederten heck - als mit 180mm! geiler trail !!


----------



## Tshikey (19. Juni 2013)

.. lag heute auf dem TobiTrail:





... es gibt Sie also auch bei uns !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeKaWe (20. Juni 2013)

Schaut aber aus als würde ein gescheiter Trail für eine "natürliche" Auslese sorgen.


----------



## Tshikey (23. Juni 2013)

Wir haben übrigens auch ein Gästebuch, Ihr findet es hier links in dem
Kasten an der Starttafel, Parkplatz Schützenhaus:





 Danke schon mal an alle die uns hier etwas nettes hinterlassen haben oder dies noch tun werden!


----------



## Brickowski (24. Juni 2013)

Das digitale Gästebuch ist übrigens auf facebook unter mountainbike miltenberg zu finden! auch hier sind Einträge gern gesehen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Juni 2013)

Guuden, wollte heute auch mal die Strecke austesten. Ihr habt mich völligst verwirrt . Ich war am Ende nur Tobis Trail gefahren da es schon spät war und ich auch kein Licht und kein Navi dabei hatte. Zu groß die Angst planlos im Nirvana im Dunkeln zu stehen . Am Ende von Tobis Trail hab ich auch glorreich den Wegweiser verpeilt der nach rechts zeigt um zurück den Berg hoch zu fahren und stand dann unten an der Hauptstraße. Ich hab auch doof geguckt am Einstieg von Tobis Trail. Ich kam vom Parkplatz und dann bei dem Kreuz steht ein Wegweiser nach links. Da bin ich dann zu dem Parkplatz an der Straße weiter gefahren. Und da sah ich dann einen Pfeil gerade wieder zurück. Hab dann mim Kumpel telefoniert und erfahren das dort am Kreuz der Einstieg ist. Von oben kommt da ja auch noch ein Trail. Aber der gehört ja nicht dazu?

Der Trail war ja schon sehr geil. Ich freu mich schon drauf mal bei gutem Wetter und genug Zeit dort zu fahren. Dann nehm ich auch fürn Notfall das Navi mit wenn ich alein fahr um auf jedne Fall wieder zurück zum Schützenhaus zu kommen falls ich wieder Schilder übersehe . Finds sau klasse was ihr da gemacht habt. Das ist eine riesen Bereicherung für einen großen Umkreis um Miltenberg. Dankeschön


----------



## EA-Tec (25. Juni 2013)

Ich werde nächste Woche mal den Trail fahren, freue mich schon riesig darauf! 

Kommt man sich am WE in die Quere, oder ist der Trail lang genug so dass man locker fahren kann? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arathoernchen (25. Juni 2013)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Ich werde nächste Woche mal den Trail fahren, freue mich schon riesig darauf!
> 
> Kommt man sich am WE in die Quere, oder ist der Trail lang genug so dass man locker fahren kann?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Es ist ja nicht nur ein Trail, sondern mehrere in eine Rundstrecke eingebundene, angelegte Trails. Dadurch ist die Kurs sehr weitläufig und man kommt sich nicht in die Quere. 

Die (Downhill)trails selber sind zwischen 300 und 1500 m lang, sodass selbst wenn du auf den Trails mal jemand triffst, immer genug Luft bleibt.


----------



## Arathoernchen (25. Juni 2013)

@Giuliano B.

Unsere Strecke hat 2 Kreuzungspunkte. Die ließen sich leider, durch die vorgaben vom Forst, nicht vermeiden. Wenn du aber von der richtigen Richtung kommst und vielleicht mal mit offenen Augen fährst, kannst du dich eigentlich nicht verfahren.
Das du dich allerdings nach dem Tobitrail verfahren hast wundert mich nicht. Nach der Abfahrt ist man so Stoked, dass man einfach weitershredden will und nicht gleich wieder Bergauf.


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Juni 2013)

Genau so ging´s mir. Attacke. Vor allem wo das Schild hängt, muss man an den Bäumchen bissl zirklen. Danach kamen noch zwei kleine Brücken über den Bach das man denkt da geht´s weiter . Ich brauch bei Tobis Trail aber mal im trockenen zwei Anläufe um mit Schlüsselstellen anzuschauen. Vor allem so´ne Stufe deren Kannte direkt am Bachufer ist und bissl random Geröll direkt da liegt. Da fährt man glaube ich über die ersten Brücken und dann quert man bei der Stufe von links nach rechts den Bach. Und wo die Chickenways und die kleinen Drops sind muss ich noch verinnerlichen. Die kommen ja meist direkt hinter Kuppen. Bin die letzten Jahre nicht viel Rad gefahren und seit 3 Jahren ziemlich garnicht grobes runter. Bin im Moment noch bissl legasthenisch veranlaget im Vergleich zu früher 

Mit Schildern hab ichs eh nicht so. Für mich bräuchte man Leuchtreklameschiclder wie in LasVegas 

Wie lange fährt man grob so die Runde wenn man nicht so sehr fit ist? Das ich den zeitlichen Rahmen bissl weiß das ich mich nach richten kann wenn ich mal alles am Stück fahrn will


----------



## Climax_66 (28. Juni 2013)

@Giuliano.B

Wärst Du halt mit uns öfter mal mit, dann wärst Du jetzt schon mit jedem Baum per Du und würdest wissen das man in Miltenberg wenn man zum Auto will nach Geruch fährt und auf sein Bauch hört, dann kommst Du nämlich automatisch bei den Besten Pizzen weit und breit raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arathoernchen (28. Juni 2013)

Also ich brauch in meinem Tempo (normal sportlich) mit´m Enduro so 2,5 bis 3 Stunden, eher in Richtung 3 Tendierend. 
Es sind zwar nicht so viele KM, aber doch so an die 1000 Hm. Soll man nicht unterschätzen. Die Trails sind auch nicht grad so gestaltet, das man ganz relaxed runterrollt .


----------



## Giuliano.B (29. Juni 2013)

Thx.

Präsi. Meinen bisherherigen Trainingszustand konnte ich euch nicht zumuten


----------



## gruftidrop (10. Juli 2013)

An die Planer und Macher,

ich bin am Montag eure Rundstrecke Mil1 abgeradelt.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Ich finde das Konzept mit der großen Runde und
mehreren, vom Charakter verschiedenen Abfahrten
prima.
Die Orientierung war durch die gute Beschilderung
kein Problem.

Gruß aus Heidelberg
Gruftidrop


----------



## ml IX (13. Juli 2013)

So, heute die Runde nochmal im Trockenen gefahren. 
War ja schon am Eröffnungstag begeistert und heute erst recht. Meine Frau fand es auch super. 
Einfach eine gelungene Mischung die das Biker/in - Herz höher schlagen lässt. Man sieht sich auf jeden Fall wieder.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (15. Juli 2013)

Bin heute das erste Mal dort gefahren und fange grade wieder an trails zu fahren nach einiger Zeit Desinteresse.

Super Arbeit........hat total Spass gebracht und mir einen Schub nach vorn !

Danke euch die das möglich gemacht haben !


----------



## foubi (15. Juli 2013)

Wir freuen uns dass ihr auf die Strecke Spass hattet.

No dig ,No ride  !!

Foubi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebb_ (16. Juli 2013)

Hatte mal wieder viel Spaß auf den Trails, aber bin heut bei der Hitze leider nach 2/3 der Strecke beim Trinken trocken gelaufen... 

Kennt jemand ne Quelle oder einen Brunnen, der nah bei der Strecke liegt, sodass man auch ohne ins Tal zu müssen was auffüllen kann?


----------



## Brickowski (16. Juli 2013)

Evtl. an der Zwillingsquelle,vor dem letzten Teil des Quellentrails nach links abbiegen. Ich habs zumindest mal getrunken und lebe noch.


----------



## Tshikey (17. Juli 2013)

... hier mal eine Übersicht, wo ich als auffülle:





1) km 2,9 - Tobitrail, ca Mitte, von rechts kommt eine weitere Quelle
2) km 12,4 - Zwillingsquelle auf dem Quellentrail
3) km 17,3 - Quelle / Zulauf Eichlersee am Hartungsweg, kaum hörbar, rechts vom Weg
4) km 21,6 - Zwillingsquelle, ca. 300 Meter nach Keltentrail

Normalerweise führen diese Quellen gutes Wasser (mehrfach selbst  probiert), wobei ich mich halt auch nur 
auf meine Nase verlassen kann.  Gerade wg. der Felder oberhalb der Strecke (Dünger - Grundwasser -  Ammoniakgehalt) 
möchte ich mal zur Vorsicht raten....
 @Brickowski - sehen wir uns am WE (Schützenhaus, Hebboch)?


----------



## Sebb_ (17. Juli 2013)

Dankeschön schonmal, werde Deine Stellen gleich mal anfahren bei der nächsten Tour!


----------



## EA-Tec (21. Juli 2013)

Sind gerade auf der Strecke unterwegs derzeit kleine Pause an der Wenschdorfer Steige. 

Traumhaft hier! Grandiose Trails! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atzec (22. Juli 2013)

Servus, ich will am Freitag die Runde tagsüber fahren (denke so zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr werd ich starten). 

Hat eventuell jemand Zeit/Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Tshikey (22. Juli 2013)

Atzec schrieb:


> Servus, ich will am Freitag die Runde tagsüber fahren (denke so zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr werd ich starten).
> 
> Hat eventuell jemand Zeit/Lust mitzukommen?




... merk's mir mal vor, evtl. klappts


----------



## kathoz (24. Juli 2013)

Bin heute mal euren kompletten Rundkurs gefahren hat mal richtig Laune gemacht !
Super Arbeit die ihr da geleistet habt .
Werde auf jeden fall wieder kommen.


----------



## Atzec (24. Juli 2013)

bei mir gibts ne planänderung. will die runde schon morgen fahren, freitag dann ggf. die mö1.
 @Tshikey: wenn du freitag schon eingeplanzt hast sag bescheid, dann fahre ich die mil1 einfach zweimal.


----------



## foubi (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo Atzec,
Wenn willts Du morgen fahren ?
Bin ab 15 Uhr 30 frei .

Vg.

Foubi .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atzec (24. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß noch nicht wieviel Uhr es wird, ich fahre morgen Mittag um ca. 13 Uhr in München los und werde dann direkt nach Miltenberg fahren. Ich hoffe, dass ich zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr am Jägersteig bin und losfahren kann. 
Wenn Du magst schick mir deine Telefonnummer per PN und ich melde mich wenn ich zB bei Würzburg bin.


----------



## Tshikey (24. Juli 2013)

morgen geht's bei mir auch,  
@_foubi_, schickst du mir ne mail, wenn sich atzec bei dir gemeldet hat?

schätze A3 / würzburg bis jägersteig so 50 - 60 min? ich radel hoch, 
brauche mit anfahrt knappe 45 min, von daher sollte das gut klappen!


----------



## Atzec (25. Juli 2013)

gut, dann freu ich mich auf morgen!


----------



## Devilz1985 (1. August 2013)

Danke,danke an die Erbauer der Strecke .... fantstisch und richtig gut zu fahren! Schilder sind top aufgehängt und man sieht wieviel mühe ihr euch gemacht habt! 
Das Weizen am Schützenhaus ist auch gut danach


----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2013)

Wenn alles klappt, kommen wir endlich morgen auf die Strecke


----------



## Devilz1985 (2. August 2013)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt, kommen wir endlich morgen auf die Strecke



viel Spaß es lohnt sich wirklich ich war auch nicht das letzte mal dieses Jahr da


----------



## lui73 (3. August 2013)

Wir waren heute zu dritt auf der Strecke unterwegs, das war der Hammer und hat unsere Erwartungen weit übertroffen!! Super ausgeschildert, wir haben uns nur 1x verfahren (beim Kühbrunnen den linken Abzweig verpasst und ca.100Hm extra gemacht...) und der riesige Spassfaktor bei den teilweise schon anspruchsvollen Abfahrten haben die Anfahrt (mit der Bahn) belohnt. Danach noch ein kleiner Einkehrschwung beim Schützenhaus und "You made our Day"!!!


----------



## Micro767 (4. August 2013)

Top ! Auch unsere Anfahrt von ca 100 km hat sich trotz des Stau voll gelohnt ! 

Die Trails sind Super und haben unsere Erwartungen , die durch die anderen GEO Park Touren sehr gedämpft waren weit übertroffen !  

Ein dickes Lob an die Verantwortlichen !!!

Wir kommen wieder 

Ein dickes Lob ans die


----------



## Micro767 (4. August 2013)

Falsches Thema, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2 wheel drive (11. August 2013)

Super Strecke!!!

Sind gestern zu 4. die Runde gefahren und waren echt beeindruckt, hat saumässig Spass gemacht! An einer Stelle hatten wir uns auch verfahren und ein paar Hm´s extra kurbeln müssen.
Die Trails sind der Hammer, respekt!

Viele Grüsse aus AB, weiter so!


----------



## metalheadtom (12. August 2013)

Hi, waren am Sonntag da und sind einen Teil der Strecke gefahren (da nicht die konditionsstärksten).
Ein Riesen Kompliment an die Streckenbauer, einfach Genial! 
Wir werden auf jeden Fall wiederkommen um den Rest der Strecke zu fahren. 
Gruß aus Würzburg!


----------



## bernd e (15. August 2013)

Morgen ist Brückentag, ist wer auf der MIL1 unterwegs?


----------



## Micro767 (16. August 2013)

Die Bayern haben´s gut ....

Viel Spaß ! ! !


----------



## bernd e (16. August 2013)

Ja, zudem ist heute mein 1. U-tag 
Ich plane gegen 10 uhr zu starten.


----------



## Knoxville86 (16. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich als Miltenberger muss die Strecke auch einfach loben 

Das Stück von Miltenberg West nach Monbrunn ist ein echter Kräftezehrer, aber es geht stets voran.

Die Trails finde ich als Gelegenheitsfahrer recht anspruchsvoll, aber ich fahre sie (fast) komplett 

Top Projekt das hoffentlich erweitert wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshikey (16. August 2013)

.. fahre morgen mit einem freund (newbie) mil1,
start 10:40 am pp schützenhaus, wer mag
darf sich gerne anschließen,
 gruß, tshikey


----------



## bernd e (17. August 2013)

Ich war dort:
1. Dickes Lob was da auf die Beine gestellt wurde und die Arbeit die die Macher sich gemacht haben!

2. Die Trails haben von allem etwas: Flow, technisch

3. Zuerst war ich etwas über die vielen Schotterauffahrten "enttäuscht", aber ab gut der Hälfte war ich über jene sehr froh (war Platt wie ne Flunder)

4. GPS braucht man eigentlich nicht, alles super ausgeschildert. Nur im Bereich des Tobi-Trail, wenn man von hinten wieder her kommt ist leicht verwirrend

5. Durch den Wald hat man selten Ausblick auf Main, die Stadt und Weinberge gegenüber. Daher unbedingt den Aussichtspunkt (Name Vergessen) ca. bei km 12 nutzen

6. Lt. meinem Sigma waren es 26,8 km und 870 hm

7. Kritik habe ich für die Abbiegung auf dem schnellen Bergabstück nach dem Tobitrail, da kam ich mit knapp 60 Sachen angeblasen und hätte fast die Einfahrt verpasst. Ein Vorwegweiser könnte da helfen.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn man nur halbwegs die Augen offen hält, kann man sich eigentlich fast nicht verfahren.


----------



## IG-Osthessen (23. August 2013)

Am vergangenen Sonntag haben wir mittels unserer IG Tour die MIL1 besucht und es ist eine sehr ansprechende und Anspruchsvolle Strecke.
Ein größerer Anteil an Pfad-/Trailauffahrten wäre gegen Ende hin eine willkommene Abwechslung, trotzdem ein sehr großes Lob an die Erbauer und die gute Bewirtung im Schützenhaus.

Kein Schwein unterwegs und jede Menge Spass auf der Abfahrt, dann noch pünktlich zum einsetzenden Regen zurück - so soll's sein.


----------



## Sebastian.lotz (24. August 2013)

Ist die Zufahrt zum Schützenhaus trotz der Michaelismesse problemlos möglich?


----------



## Micro767 (24. August 2013)

War frei heute


----------



## Sebastian.lotz (24. August 2013)

Ok super. Ist jemand von euch morgen da fahren?


----------



## Tshikey (28. August 2013)

traurig:

den oberen teil vom tobitrail (nicht in MIL1) mussten wir zurückbauen,
zu viele biker fuhren noch über die wiese.....



 



dafür sorgen wir aber an anderen stellen (hier am funtrack) für mehr spaß:







jetzt am samstag bauen wir wieder u. sind für jede helfende hand dankbar, treff 09:00 am schützenhaus, später "mess" !

 tshikey


----------



## Knoxville86 (30. August 2013)

Hallo tshikey, 
morgen wird eventuell einer unserer Gruppe zum helfen kommen, ich bin leider verhindert. 
Handschuhe und Spaten sind klar Werkzeug, noch was? Und wie seid ihr dann unterwegs, mit dem Rad?


----------



## Tshikey (30. August 2013)

Knoxville86 schrieb:


> Hallo tshikey,
> morgen wird eventuell einer unserer Gruppe zum helfen kommen, ich bin leider verhindert.
> Handschuhe und Spaten sind klar Werkzeug, noch was? Und wie seid ihr dann unterwegs, mit dem Rad?



 hey super!

tobi kommt mit dem bus hoch, da können wir dann alle rein! 
sonst noch gut: schaufel u. rechen


----------



## Tshikey (31. August 2013)

heute dank verstärkung mit 5,25 trailbauern aktiv.... (*)

neue wippe am funtrack:






und ein balken zum balancieren, beides neben der alten linie,
man kann also, muss aber nicht!





wer traut sich, wer kommt rüber?

 tshikey


(* = 5 mann, 1 zwerg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartoffelbrot (1. September 2013)

Oh Mann, ich hätte echt so Lust auf eure Arbeit. Wenn's net so weit weg wäre ...
Allen Respekt - weiter so!


----------



## slatanic (1. September 2013)

Moin 

Strecke ist der Hammer, hat Neustadt Marathon Charakter 
Wippe lässt sich gut befahren
kommen auf jeden fall wieder


----------



## USB (1. September 2013)

Moin , kann ich nur bestätigen . Tolle trails , da steckt Arbeit drin . die Wippe funzt super . 

Gruss




slatanic schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Strecke ist der Hammer, hat Neustadt Marathon Charakter
> Wippe lässt sich gut befahren
> kommen auf jeden fall wieder


----------



## Rush9k (11. September 2013)

gute arbeit männer ^^ top trails, geiler flow!  respekt an die erbauer!


----------



## Arathoernchen (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Am *20.10*. veranstalten wir von MTB-MIL eine kleine Saisonabschluss-tour.

Beginn ist um *10:00 Uhr*. Wir wollen euch unsere Strecke, mit einigen neuen Gimmicks, aber auch unbekannte Trails abseits der ausgeschilderten Tour näherbringen.

Voraussichtlich werden wir 3 Touren anbieten, die ihr gemeinsam mit uns abreiten könnt. Im Mittelpunkt wird bei allen drei der endlich fertiggestellte Flow-Fun-Pumptrail stehen. 

Wer ihn noch nicht kennt wird sich freuen. Der Laie staunt, der Fachmann wundert sich!

Im Anschluss gibts am Schützenhaus Kaffee und Kuchen, oder auch, für die Herzhaften, die beste Pizza Miltenbergs.

Bis dahin immer 2 Finger breit Dreck unterm Stollen, 

*Mountainbike Miltenberg *


----------



## Knoxville86 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo und guten Morgen, 
ich melde mal Interesse an  
wie werden die drei Touren eingeteilt?  Konditionell oder technisches Können?


----------



## Arathoernchen (8. Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich wird eine Tour sich auf den technischen Level der Mil1 bewegen mit ~25 km. Die nächste auch so, bloß länger und natürlich auch mehr  Trailanteil. Die dritte werden wir versuchen auch technisch anspruchsvoller zu gestalten. 

Wie's genau wird kann ich am Wochenende sagen. Am Freitag legen wir die Touren fest.


----------



## Alaskanier (12. Oktober 2013)

Erstmal großen Respeckt an die Erbauer. Ihr habt euch da was richtig geiles aufgebaut.  

Wobei ich an dieser Stelle noch gleich ein wenig konstruktive Kritik äusern möchte. Die Pumpwellen die ihr auf dem einen Trail mit vermutlich viel Schweiß gebaut habt sind zu kurz/spitz somit kann man nicht richtig Schwung aufnehmen da einen die nächste Welle wieder aus dem Bewegungsablauf haut. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich weiß was das für Arbeit macht, bin im Olympiapark Abteilungsleiter und fast an jeder Bauaktion beteiligt, weiß also wovon ich rede. (haben nämlich auch einen Pumptrack ) Alle anderen Trail`s sind einfach nur geil!!!

Grüße aus Eisenbach


----------



## Arathoernchen (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

hat zwar etwas länger gedauert, aber jetzt ein kleiner Umriss der Touren vom Sonntag.

Es bleibt im Grunde genommen bei den Streckenlängen zwischen 20km und 35km. Die genaue Länge kann immer etwas variieren, da die Streckenführung nicht in Stein gemeiselt sein wird. Es wird nach der Individuellen Stärke in der Gruppe verkürzt, verlängert, ein Trail mehr gefahren oder auch nicht. Also alles eher spontan gehalten. 

Das ist bewusst so gewählt, weil wir euch nicht etwas starres vorsetzen wollen, sondern gemeinsam einfach einen schönen Tag auf unseren, mit verlaub, geilen Trails haben wollen.

Das Wetter wird übrigens besser als bei unserer Eröffnung im Mai. Es kann gar nicht schlechter werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshikey (22. Oktober 2013)

knapp über 70 "laubritter" haben am vergangenen sonntag unsere verschiedenen strecken 
unter die stollen genommen, dem wetter getrotzt und einfach spaß gehabt!

hier gibt es pics:



leider sind viele bilder einfach nur grottenschlecht geworden....

ich stelle  hier (temporär) aber mal alle ein auf denen sich jemand selbst noch erkennen könnte, 
reine "ghost-rider" / farbschatten habe ich aussortiert. 

und hier gibt es einen kurzen clip oben vom funtrack: http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/32170

danke an alle die gekommen sind, ebenso für eure geldspenden!
wir freuen uns schon auf "laubritter 2014" mit euch!

 tshikey


----------



## Devilz1985 (24. Oktober 2013)

schade ich konnte leider net mit fahren bei den "laubrittern" aber nächstes Jahr! War heut aber selber nochma gefahren .... immer noch eine geile und anspruchsvolle Strecke
Bin den Tobitrail gleich 2 mal gefahren,aus lust und laune
Nur Obacht geben bei den Steinen mit Laub drüber


----------



## spessartwild (24. November 2013)

Treib-/Drückerjagd im Miltenberer Wald
Am 30.11.2013 wird im Miltenberger Wald eine Treibjagd durchgeführt. Der Forst
zwischen Miltenberg, Wenschdorf, Breitendiel und Eichbühl ist an diesem Tag für
jegliche Begehung oder Befahrung gesperrt. Bitte umfahrt diesen Bereich
großräumig.
Sperrung der Trails der MIL 1 in den Wintermonaten
Vom 30.11. 2013 bis zum 15.3.2014 werden der Tobis -Trail, Quellentail, Funtrack
und Keltentrail gesperrt. In diesem Zeitraum werden die Trails nicht gewartet. Es ist
also mit viel Laub, Ästen oder umgestürzten Bäumen zu rechnen.
Leider hat sich schon im letzten Winter gezeigt , dass die Trails bei der feuchten
Witterung extrem ausgewaschen werden. Auch während der Sommermonate hat
die stetig steigende Frequentierung der Strecke an vielen Stellen zu Abnutzungen
geführt. Dem wollen wir einfach vorbeugen , damit die MIL 1 auch weiterhin
befahrbar bleibt.
Soweit es die Witterung zu lässt werden wir die Zeit nutzen und an vielen Stellen
nachbessern.
Für das nächste Jahr stehen auch schon einige Bikeprojekte an. Zur Zeit
verhandeln wir mit den entsprechenden Behörden. Aber dazu mehr in den
nächsten Miltenberger Trailnews.
Es bleibt also spannend!
No dig, no ride!
Euer Team


----------



## Sven_85 (29. November 2013)

Interessante Strecke und mit 40km Entfernung ja gleich um die Ecke. Werde euch definitiv 2014 mal besuchen


----------



## Sch4f (2. Dezember 2013)

Sven_85 schrieb:


> Interessante Strecke und mit 40km Entfernung ja gleich um die Ecke. Werde euch definitiv 2014 mal besuchen




dito 

ich suche noch ne gute strecke wo man datt hüppen lernen kann ..


----------



## Alaskanier (2. Dezember 2013)

Dann schaut euch mal den Olympiapark an, wir haben dort einige Table gebaut und auch noch 2-3 andere Sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessartwild (3. Dezember 2013)

Hi

http://www.olympia-eisenbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=26&Itemid=22


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Februar 2014)

Servus die Leut',

wie ist der Streckenzustand zur Zeit?
Ist noch Winterschonzeit oder kann man schon wieder die MIL1 umrunden?
Würde am Samstag gern mal wieder auf den Trail


----------



## ml IX (25. Februar 2014)

Soviel ich weiß, ist er noch bis 15.3.. gesperrt.


http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/


----------



## Arathoernchen (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo, 

kurze Info zur Strecke, da die Saison ja quasi schon angefangen hat bzw. noch gar nicht aufgehört hatte.

Wir bitten alle die zu uns auf die Strecke kommen wollen, noch 2 Wochen zu warten. Der Zustand ist zwar im großen und ganzen in Ordnung, wir müssen aber alle Trails noch mal grob überholen und stellenweise die Wegführung sogar ändern. An manchen Stellen ist die Strecke so ausgefahren, dass man schon über ein gerüttelt Maß an Fahrtechnik verfügen muss um halbwegs mit Stil drüberzukommen.

Wir werden die Strecke noch ruhen lassen und am Samstag nach Fasching (08.03.) einen Arbeitseinsatz machen. Danach bitte ich euch die Strecke sich noch ein paar Tage setzen zu lassen und am WE drauf kann wieder gefahren werden (bei guter Witterung).

Noch eine Bitte: wenn es die Tage zuvor ergiebig geregnet hat, bitte nicht gleich wieder auf die MIL1 kommen. Es ist eine Heidenarbeit die Bremsrinnen an den  Steilstücken zu beheben. Bei wiedrigen Bedingungen verträgt die Strecke keine 50 Biker am Tag.
Wir verdienen kein Geld damit, es ist kein Park und wir bauen alles in unserer Freizeit. Wenn jeder etwas Rücksicht zeigt, können wir auch wieder öfter Biken gehn, anstatt mit der Schaufel im Wald zu stehn. 


No dig, no ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Info, vollkommen akzeptabler Vorschlag.


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (7. März 2014)

Arathoernchen schrieb:


> Wir werden die Strecke noch ruhen lassen und am Samstag nach Fasching (08.03.) einen Arbeitseinsatz machen. Danach bitte ich euch die Strecke sich noch ein paar Tage setzen zu lassen und am WE drauf kann wieder gefahren werden (bei guter Witterung).
> 
> No dig, no ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Braucht ihr noch Helfer für den Arbeitseinsatz?


----------



## Brickowski (9. März 2014)

Helfer sind IMMER erwünscht 


Und noch was anderes: Ich hab vom Parkplatz aus (wieder) 2 Jungs gesehen,die oberhalb vom Tobistrail unterwegs waren. Ich denke die unzähligen Stöcke im Weg sprechen eine klare Sprache; da oben darf nicht gefahren werden!! Bleibt bitte auf den Trails,alles Andere ist kontraproduktiv und UNFAIR allen Anderen gegenüber.


----------



## Krischdjan (16. März 2014)

Echt Sahne was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt...!!


----------



## OliverKaa (21. März 2014)

Oldschool - so hat man Ihn mir vorgestellt! Und Oldschool ist Niice!!!


----------



## Tshikey (23. März 2014)

so, alle trails sind wieder offen, geputzt wie geleckt!
 

an ein paar stellen haben wir die linie überarbeitet, so zu beginn des tobitrails
und am ende des mittleren abschnittes vom quellentrail, es gibt ein paar neue
brückchen und oben am funtrack wird jetzt automatisch gezählt!

freut euch schon mal auf den 04.05, da machen wir einen trailday für euch!
alles weitere so wie wir selbst etwas wissen!
infos dann hier, auf fb u. unter: http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (30. März 2014)

Gestern das erste mal seit Oktober wieder die MIL geritten. Sensationell, schöne Neuerungen und beste Bodenbedingungen. 
Dank an die Bauer & Pfleger!


----------



## Guent (2. April 2014)

iGude zusammen!
Ich war heute mit einem Freund das erste Mal bei Euch…und bin schwer begeistert! 
Super Strecke, geile Trails, ein dreifaches Hut ab an die Erbauer und die Streckenpfleger!!!

Alles sehr schön gebaut, super ausgeschildert (bis auf den Aufstieg nach dem Tobitrail, da war´s schwierig den Rundkurs wiederzufinden…eventuell sind ja ein paar Schilder abgemacht worden?) Einmal haben wir auch ein Schild im Gebüsch gefunden und es wieder an den Baum gebastelt.

Also vielen Dank für den supergeilen Biketag auf eurer genialen Strecke, wir kommen gerne wieder und schönen Gruss aus Heidelberg!


Günt


----------



## Giuliano.B (3. April 2014)

Genau da stand ich gestern auch . War auch das erste mal komplett da und fand es klasse. Wenn man sich Zeit nimmt, kann man auch einzelne Trails als Sektorenfahren machen ohne die komplette Runde zu fahren. Ich musste mir ein paar Kuppen erstmal anschauen. Sich die alle zu merken ist ein Unding wenn man nur ab und zu eine komplette Runde fährt . Freitag mach ich vielleicht wieder hin. Am Montag vielleicht auch


----------



## Tshikey (8. April 2014)

Hier in Kopie u. teils sinngemäß ein Auszug aus unseren letzten Trail-News:

Der milde Winter und die Schonung der Mil 1 in den letzten Monaten haben den Trails gut getan. Zudem haben wir die Zeit genutzt und an vielen Stellen nachgebessert, so dass einige Teilbereiche noch flowiger geworden sind!

Dem Funtrack haben wir einige LKW-Ladungen filterkiesartiges Material verschafft und dieses dann mit der Rüttelplatte befestigt. Nun lässt es sich richtig cool auf den Wellen reiten! Und wenn es im letzten Drittel mal kurz unter den Stollen klappert - das ist unser "Counter", von Eric ausgetüftelt u. in einem Edelstahlrahmen in die "Line" vergraben!

Am Tobistrail wurden einige neue lines kreiert um gerade hier den Funfaktor weiter zu erhöhen. Der Quellentrail und Keltensteig, das Akazienwäldchen als auch der Jägersteig haben sich im letzten Jahr bewährt, so dass hier nur kleine Reparaturen und Streckenabänderungen nötig waren. So eine enge Kehre im Quellentrail, da geht es nun noch etwas geradeaus. Und alle Trails haben "ihren Namen" erhalten, soll heißen, Holzschilder zeigen Euch nun auf welchem Streckenabschnitt Ihr Euch gerade befindet.

Auch 2014 wollen wir wieder jede Menge Spaß im Bike-Eldordo am Mainviereck mit Euch haben. An traumhaften Trails und coolen Lokations mangelt es bei uns in Odenwald oder Spessart jedenfalls nicht. 

Somit unser Programm für 2014:

*1. **Trails unlimited* am *4.5.2014* um 10.00 Uhr am Miltenberger Schützenhaus,
Streckenlänge ca. 30km bei ca. 800 Höhenmeter, Geführte Runde auf neuen Trails
Anschließende Einkehr im Schützenhaus, Es ist keine Anmeldung nötig. 

*1. Trailday im Odenwald* am *13.09.2014* um 10.00 am Miltenberger Schützenhaus,
Geführte Tagestour im Odenwald, Streckenlänge ca. 80km, Genauere Info folgt.

*2. **Laubritter* am *25.10.2014* um 10.00 Uhr am Miltenberger Schützenhaus,
Geführte Runde auf neuen Trails, Genauere Info folgt.

*No dig, no ride!*
_Euer Team von mountainbike-miltenberg_


----------



## bernd e (9. April 2014)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... So eine enge Kehre im Quellentrail, da geht es nun noch etwas geradeaus. ...


 
Schade  ich fand es eine gute Mischung aus Flow und auch mal verwinkelt.


----------



## Brickowski (9. April 2014)

Biste es schon gefahren? @bernd e


----------



## bernd e (9. April 2014)

Das neue nicht,  aber so wie es letzten Herbst war, fand ich es gut.


----------



## Brickowski (9. April 2014)

Na dann keine Panik. Es is deutlich flüssiger am Übergang zw. Quellentrail 2 und 3. Man fährt jetzt nichtmehr die Linkskurve am Ende des zweiten Abschnitts, sondern direkt in Richtung des dritten Abschnitts. Macht noch mehr Spaß!


----------



## Tshikey (9. April 2014)

Guent schrieb:


> ........ super ausgeschildert (bis auf den Aufstieg nach dem Tobitrail, da war´s schwierig den Rundkurs wiederzufinden…eventuell sind ja ein paar Schilder abgemacht worden?) Einmal haben wir auch ein Schild im Gebüsch gefunden und es wieder an den Baum gebastelt. ......



hi günt,

wollte dir erst antworten, nachdem ich die strecke und beschilderung gecheckt habe......
sorry also dass es etwas gedauert hat! so schaut es übrigens am ende vom tobistrail aus:





das ist kurz nach der kleinen steigung u. dem steinfeld durch den bach, schätze mal ihr wart da einfach
turbo-schnell u. seid dem trail gefolgt bis zu dem grundstück mit der gelben kanne im baum? da gibt es
dann natürlich keine schilder mehr, aber ab und an ne gute wurst! 

  und danke dir auch wg. dem aufgelesenen schildchen, schätze mal das war dieses hier... 





... im letzten anstieg zwischen keltentrail und jägersteig. ich hab's mal heraus gezogen - man sieht
deutlich dass es mit gewalt aus der verschraubung gerissen wurde..... (!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lCEMAN (10. April 2014)

So, servus zusammen! 
Jetzt hab ichs auch endlich mal geschafft mich hier zu registrieren... Komm aus Collenberg, habs aber noch nie auf die Trails geschafft *shame*. Es muss ja echt der Knaller sein was ihr da auf die Beine stellt! Da ich seit dem Winter wieder öfter zuhaus' bin werd ich die kommenden Wochen am Samstag einfach mal zu euch stoßen! obs übermorgen klappt weiß ich leider nicht. Bin zwar eher der Cross- als Downhilltyp, denke es lohnt sich aber trotzdem, frei nach dem Motto "Runter kommt man immer"  

Liegen momentan noch Arbeiten an bei denen ihr Unterstützung brauchen könntet?

Bis dahin, 
Stefan


----------



## Sven_85 (14. April 2014)

Also ich war gestern mal auf eurer Strecke unterwegs.
Ganz großes Lob. Wirklich schön gemacht. Konditionell wie auch technisch sehr schön. 
Danke auch an den Fahrer aus dem Taunus für die angenehme Gesellschaft


----------



## Loisl13 (16. April 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen! 
Heute Abend will ich auch mal nach Miltenberg fahren.  Kann mir einer von euch sagen was man an Zeit mitbringen sollte um die trails dort abzufahren?
Danke und Gruß, Loisl


----------



## Sven_85 (16. April 2014)

Ich war am Sonntag knapp 3h unterwegs, ab und an ne kleine Pause, bzw. gemütlich unterwegs gewesen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loisl13 (16. April 2014)

Top! Danke fur die schnelle Antwort! 
Ich werde erst um 17.30 starten können, lasse dann aber vermutlich den tobitrail weg. Net das beim letzten trail zu düster im wald wird! 

Bis bald im wald!


----------



## bernd e (16. April 2014)

Oder du nimmst den Tobitrail mit und lässt die Schleife Richtung Wertheim weg. Nach dem Tobitrail geht es parallel den Berg hoch und biegt dann links ab. Ich kann mir vorstellen, das der Weg gerade aus wieder in Richtung Startpunkt führt. Müsste man mal in der Karte schauen ob das geht. Wenn ich das nächste mal die MIL1 fahre, wollte ich diese Schleife auch weg lassen, aber den Tobi mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (16. April 2014)

So, bei mir hats jetzt an der Funtrack-Zählmaschiene auch "klick"gemacht. Will heißen ich bin den Mil1 auch gefahren.  Und ich kann nur eins sagenanke an die Erbauer und Organisatoren.  Das ist ja echt der Hammer was ihr da geleistet habt. Die Strecke fordert sowohl rauf als auch runter einiges. Kurz um, ich bin begeistert und werde öfter kommen! 

Gruß Loisl

P.s. hab den Tobi trail weggelassen und bin dann die Runde in knapp zwei stunden gefahren.  Also die perfekte Feierabend Runde!

P.p.s ich hoffe das Modell macht Schule. Wir hier im Spessart können n von sowas nur träumen.


----------



## donnersberger (21. April 2014)

N'Abend,

wir waren heute mit 5 Leutchen bei Euch und waren total besteistert:

+ prima abwechselungsreiche Trails
+ lecker Essen und Trinken
+ liebe Biker und Fußgänger getroffen
+ leichte Höhenmeter (um die 900)
+ schöne Aussicht zwischendrin
+ alle unverletzt und mit breitem Grinsen wieder heim 





DANKE !!!


----------



## Joshua60 (22. April 2014)

Als einer der 5 Leutchen von gestern kann ich auch nur positives schreiben! Sagenhaft!





Wir kommen gerne wieder! Es lohnt sich!!! :-D


----------



## foubi (22. April 2014)

Hallo lieber Biker ,

Wir freuen uns immer wieder zu hören, dass ihr Spass habt auf der MIL 1.

Die umliegenden Gemeinden sind auch teilweise schon dabei Strecken zu planen und zu bauen, so dass wir bald ein kleines Bike-El Dorado hier haben werden. 

Hoffentlich sehen wir uns wieder!

Gruß
Eric


----------



## MrsBergamont (28. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem Landkreis Miltenberg, wohne und bike aber jetzt in Wiesbaden. Würde mir die Miltenberger Trails gerne einmal am Samstag, 3.5. Anschauen/ fahren und wollte fragen, ob ein/e mehrere erfahrene Miltenberger Biker mit mir fahren würden.

Grüße, Eve


----------



## Tshikey (28. April 2014)

Hallo Trailbiker
und Fans unserer schönen Rundstrecke MIL1!

Hier möchten wir Euch kurz weitere Infos zu unserem *1.TRAILS UNLIMITED *
am kommenen Sonntag, dem 04.05.2014 geben:

Start:...............10:00 am Schützenhaus Miltenberg, Obere Walldürner Straße 82
Anmeldung:....... ab 09:30 (hoffentlich besetzt)
Anm. wegen:..... Für uns wichtiger Haftungsausschluss + Notfallnummern + Los Tombolla! (daher unbedingt ausfüllen, danke!)
Startgeld: ........Wir nehmen alles was Ihr uns freiwillig gebt! (-> keine Startgebühr!)
Verpflegung:..... Bei der Anmeldung ein Knabber-Riegel (so weit der Vorrat reicht)
Verpfl. on Tour:. gibt es auch, vor allem Getränke u. was zum Knabbern
Strecke:.......... ca. 30 km bei etwa 900 Höhenmetern
Voraussetzung:..Technisch intaktes Rad, Helm, volljährig oder mit Erziehungsberechtigtem anbei oder ein Erlaubnisschreiben derselbigen, 
......................Beherschung grundlegender Bike-Techiken.

Unser Pathfinder Eric hat eine schöne Runde mit knackigen Anstiegen, schnellen Downhills, flowigen Trails und auch der ein- oder anderen kniffeligen Stelle zusammengetüftelt. Als Guides zeigen wir Euch neue Trails in (meist noch) unbekannten Gefilden und herrlicher Aussicht auf Miltenberg und das Maintal, wo wir dann auch gemeinsam eine kurze Pause mit Verpflegung einlegen werden.

Ablauf: Wir fahren alle die gleiche Strecke und gemeinsam im großen Pulk los. Die schnellen wohl mehr vorne, die nicht ganz so schnellen oder mit "schwerem Gerät" / mehr Federweg fahrenden halt weiter hinten. Dazwischen immer Guides von uns, den Miltenberger Trailbauern bzw. dem TV-Miltenberg. So werden sich hoffentlich von alleine Grüppchen passender Stärke bilden u. wem das Tempo zu hoch ist, kann einfach etwas warten und sich der nächsten Gruppe anschließen.

Noch kaum zu glauben:





wir könnten am kommenden Sonntag tatsächlich schönes Wetter bekommen!

Im Anschluss der Tour wollen wir gemeinsam zu Antonio ins Schützenhaus einkehren (evtl. im Nebenraum) um bei Pizza, Pasta oder einem kühlen Bierchen (o.ä.) noch einen Plausch mit Euch zu halten und die Preise der Tombolla zu vergeben! Und wem dann aber immer noch "die Wade juckt", kann natürlich noch den ein- oder anderen Trail auf der MIL1 talwärts rauschen!

Wie immer steht bei uns der Spaß am Biken mit Euch im Vordergrund und darauf freuen wir uns mit Euch!

Zu guter letzt noch der Haftungungsausschluss:
Wir haften generell für nix und garnix, für Schäden die wir nicht zu verantworten haben schon 3 x nicht!  


Edit: Wir machen wieder Bilder und stellen diese möglichst zeitnah online, entweder auf unserer Homepage oder dort per Link erreichbar. (http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de) Wer mit der Veröffentlichung eines Bildes nicht einverstanden ist, teilt uns das bitte rechtzeitig mit oder lässt sich an der Anmeldung nen alten löchrichrigen Strumpf von meiner Oma als Gesichtsmaske geben!  

Wir sehen uns auf den Trails!
Tshikey


----------



## MrsBergamont (29. April 2014)

Sonntag muss ich leider wieder zurückfahren. Da bleibt mir nur der Samstag, aber ich schau mich einfach nal um auf den Trails.


----------



## Jockel2 (29. April 2014)

Da bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt auf *neue Trails rund um Miltenberg.*
Freue mich drauf. Ihr seit Helden.

Jockel


----------



## Tshikey (30. April 2014)

doppelpost wieso auch immer....


----------



## Tshikey (30. April 2014)

dir etwas neues zu zeigen wird sicher nicht leicht!
kannte aber selbst auch nicht alles, von daher besteht schon hoffnung!  

@ mrsbergamont: am samstag wird in amorbach die strecke der parzival-schüler eröffnet,
von daher wird in mil evtl. nicht viel los sein.....
ein anderes mal zeigen wir dir gerne unsere strecke / trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (3. Mai 2014)

Heute hat mich @sad1802 nach Miltenberg gelockt. Was für ein Glück. Die knapp 90km Anfahrt haben sich gelohnt. Tolle, abwechslungsreiche Trails. Alles prima beschildert. Die Höhenmeter gut zu fahren, wenn auch nicht ohne Anstrengung. Und ein gutes ital. Lokal setzen allem ein Krönchen auf.


----------



## MrsBergamont (4. Mai 2014)

Wir waren gestern da und haben von euren Jungs super Trailführung bekommen, großen Dank. Suuuper Trails. Großes Kompliment.


----------



## Ynot (4. Mai 2014)

Halli Hallo,

Ich bin ziemlich neu in der Welt des MTB und suche Strecken in relativer Nähe, daher bot sich Miltenberg durchaus an, gerade bei all dem Guten, was man hier davon hört.

Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob die Strecken für Anfänger wie mich mit einem Hardtail geeignet sind, oder ob ich lieber noch ein wenig übe 

Würde mich über eure Antwort sehr freuen und bedanke mich bereits im Vorraus!

Liebe Grüße, Chris


----------



## Tshikey (4. Mai 2014)

Alle Bilder vom Trailday 2014 jetzt online:

https://plus.google.com/photos/100743284741450462394/albums/6007674721730109041
(über 900 Bilder)

Falls Google in die Knie geht, hier ein Auszug:
Centgraf u. Ausgrabung:
https://sharegallery.strato.com/pages/m-trail


Danke an alle die da waren!
Und wenn es Euch gefallen hat - kommt wieder im Herbst zu "Laubritter 2014" !


----------



## Barcode (6. Mai 2014)

Servus,

habe ich das auf eurer internetseite richtig gelesen, dass man sich bei euch Samstags einfach einklinken kann?
Wenns Wetter am WE passt schaue ich gern mal vorbei.

Grüße aus Heilbronn
Thomas


----------



## Tshikey (6. Mai 2014)

Hi Barcode,
jo, richtig gelesen, nur diesen Samstag wohl nicht, da liegt i-was anderes an.....
(hab's leider nur am Rande mitbekommen, bitte korrigiert mich, danke!)

Dafür fahren wir privat die MIL1, Treff 11:00 an den Zwillingsbögen in MIL (P-Mainbrücke)
bzw. 30 min. später oben am Parkplatz Schützenhaus / Starttafel der MIL1, da darftst Du 
(u. alle anderen) Dich / Euch natürlich auch gerne anschließen!
Gruß, Tshikey


----------



## Tshikey (26. Mai 2014)

Gabel-Verschlusskappe für die Dämpferseite / Ventil auf dem Quellentrail gefunden. 
Vermisst die wer? (PN mit Typ an mich, hinterlege sie dann oder versende)


----------



## trail-biker (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo an alle Miltenberger Trailbauer

Wir waren vom24.5-30.5.2014 in Miltenberg und sind den Mil1 mehrfach gefahren 
Echt klasse was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt 
Super Trails!
Weiter so


----------



## Ben90 (12. Juni 2014)

Hiho,
wollte mal Fragen war letztes Jahr aufn Tobis Trail sowie auch aufn Flowtrail. Jetzt habe ich via Youtube usw glaub so ne Art Übungsparkour ( nagelt mich nicht fest falls es das nicht is) jedenfalls war dort eine Wippe dabei und desweiteren eine Downhillstrecke gefunden, nur bevor ich jetzt ewig herum irre wo würde ich die am ehesten finden? Hatte damals beim Tennisplatz geparkt falls das als Orientierung helfen könnte. Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!
lg Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foubi (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ben ,

Alle info bei mountainbike miltenberg .de 
das ist unsere Web Seite uber MIL 1 komplet beschiltet.
Die Schilder sind noch alle da bin am Montag gefahren .

Vg.

Foubi


----------



## Ben90 (12. Juni 2014)

hey super das ging ja fix. danke dir werd gleich mal rein schauen.
lg Ben


----------



## bernd e (1. Juli 2014)

Ben90 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> wollte mal Fragen war letztes Jahr aufn Tobis Trail sowie auch aufn Flowtrail. Jetzt habe ich via Youtube usw glaub so ne Art Übungsparkour ( nagelt mich nicht fest falls es das nicht is) jedenfalls war dort eine Wippe dabei und desweiteren eine Downhillstrecke gefunden, nur bevor ich jetzt ewig herum irre wo würde ich die am ehesten finden? Hatte damals beim Tennisplatz geparkt falls das als Orientierung helfen könnte. Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!
> lg Ben


 
Hört sich für mich (das Youtube betrifft) sehr nach Stromberg an. Die haben einen großen Übungsparcour mit Pumptrack und eine DH-Strecke. Dort gibt es einen Flowtrail und den NoJokes-Trail: http://flowtrail-stromberg.de/
Die MIL 1 ist sehr geil, aber mehr Trailrunde mit Flowtrailabschnitten.


----------



## donnersberger (13. Juli 2014)

War gestern zwei Runden drehen und bin immer noch und wieder begeistert, wieviel Spass die Trails machen. Auch gut als Transalp-Vorbereitungstraining. Pizza war auch wieder lecker - ich komm wieder 







Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## donnersberger (17. Juli 2014)

Uuups I did it again...
















2 schöne Runden, 2 kühle einheimische alkoholfreie und eine leckere Pizza 


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshua60 (18. Juli 2014)

auf und nieder, immer wieder ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lxtrasher (21. Juli 2014)

Hiho,

morgen oder übermorgen (22.7./23.7.) jemand ab ~18 Uhr auf dem Mil1 unterwegs? Plane mal wieder einen Besuch.

Gruß,
alex


----------



## Loisl13 (23. Juli 2014)

lxter schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> morgen oder übermorgen (22.7./23.7.) jemand ab ~18 Uhr auf dem Mil1 unterwegs? Plane mal wieder einen Besuch.
> 
> ...


Jo. Bin heute um 18.00 am start


----------



## Loisl13 (23. Juli 2014)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Uuups I did it again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...letztes Bild hinten rechts. Is das dein Ersatz laufrad? würd optisch super passen


----------



## donnersberger (23. Juli 2014)

Hoho, ja genau


----------



## lxtrasher (23. Juli 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Jo. Bin heute um 18.00 am start


Cool! Treffen wir uns auf dem Parkplatz?


----------



## n18bmn24 (23. Juli 2014)

War heute mit lxtrasher & Loisl13 auf den Mil1-Trails unterwegs und muß sagen: toll was die Erbauer geleistet haben. 

Ich komme wieder...


----------



## Loisl13 (24. Juli 2014)

War ne top spontane Aktion! 
Jederzeit wieder. 
Miltenberg lohnt immer!


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Miltenberger und den Rest,

ich will ein WE (Termin noch nicht definiert) zu Euch kommen und eure tollen Trails abkurbeln.
Könnt Ihr mir zwei gute Trailtouren verraten (Rundkurse, "Tagestouren"), die ich Fr./Sa. fahren kann?
Bitte mit Link, damit ich mir die GPS-Tracks runterladen kann.
Und vieleicht noch eine gute Unterkunft?

Vielen vielen Dank

Gruss

www.trailbomber.de


----------



## Keeper1407 (24. Juli 2014)

> Hallo Miltenberger und den Rest,
> 
> ich will ein WE (Termin noch nicht definiert) zu Euch kommen und eure tollen Trails abkurbeln.
> Könnt Ihr mir zwei gute Trailtouren verraten (Rundkurse, "Tagestouren"), die ich Fr./Sa. fahren kann?
> Bitte mit Link, damit ich mir die GPS-Tracks runterladen kann.



Ich würde auf jeden Fall die beiden MTB-Strecken in Miltenberg (MIL1) und Amorbach (AM1) fahren. Odenwald pur!
Weitere Infos gibts hier: http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php

Eine Unterkunft suchen würde ich mir irgendwo zwischen Bürgstadt, Miltenberg, Breitendiel, Weilbach, Amorbach und Schneeberg. Viel Spaß...


----------



## Tshikey (24. Juli 2014)

oder hier:
http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/maps/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (24. Juli 2014)

> oder hier:
> http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/maps/



Die Karte ist wirklich gut, die Strecken top!


----------



## ventizm (24. Juli 2014)

eine frage an die locals: wenn ich mit der bahn anreise, ist miltenberg bahnhof geeignet oder gibt es eventuel eine haltestelle die näher an den traileinstiegen liegt. schon mal danke für die antworten.


----------



## Brickowski (24. Juli 2014)

Miltenberg Bahnhof passt. Einfach über den Main und am Rathaus die obere Walldürner Straße hoch.


----------



## ventizm (24. Juli 2014)

super! danke für die antwort.


----------



## Tshikey (24. Juli 2014)

übernachten:
http://www.stadt-miltenberg.de/  menü links: touristinfo / übernachten

als radfahrerfreundlich sind uns bekannt:
www.flairhotel-hopfengarten.de
www.hotel-mildenburg.de

wenn du gesellschaft magst, sonntags früh, 10:00 an den zwillingsbögen der mainbrücke (gemäßigtes tempo), 09:30 am schwimmbad-parkplatz (sportliches tempo) oder samstags, 14:00 an der mudbrücke (jugendtraining) sind allgemeine treffpunkte.


----------



## ventizm (25. Juli 2014)

super, danke für die infos.


----------



## jjom (25. Juli 2014)

War vor kurzem an der MIL1 und bin begeistert!
Großes Lob an die Trailbauer!


----------



## moe69 (26. Juli 2014)

Fährt jemand morgen um 9:30? Würde mir auch gerne einmal die MIL1 ansehen.
Sent from my RM-846_eu_euro2_357 using Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (26. Juli 2014)

moe69 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand morgen um 9:30? Würde mir auch gerne einmal die MIL1 ansehen.
> Sent from my RM-846_eu_euro2_357 using Tapatalk


Wir sind Morgen mit mehren Leuten vor Ort unser Treff ist allerdings erst so 11.15 Uhr am Schützenhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe69 (26. Juli 2014)

Hey cool, also wenn ich mich da auch anschließen könnte wäre das super!
Ist das Schützenhaus diese Adresse? Obere Walldürner Str. 82 ?


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Juli 2014)

moe69 schrieb:


> Hey cool, also wenn ich mich da auch anschließen könnte wäre das super!
> Ist das Schützenhaus diese Adresse? Obere Walldürner Str. 82 ?


Ja, fahr ganz durch, wenn Du vor Dir ein Feldweg siehst rechts rum dem Asphaltierten Weg geradeaus folgen bis Du vorm Biergarten stehst. Klar kannste mit fahren. Zwischen 11.20 und 11.40 Uhr müssten wir da sein.


----------



## moe69 (27. Juli 2014)

Ok, dann bis nachher.  
Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## moe69 (27. Juli 2014)

Danke für die schöne tour. Hat Spaß gemacht . Musste leider gleich weiter, wir waren noch wo eingeladen.


----------



## Climax_66 (30. Juli 2014)

Miltenberg rockt halt! Wer an warmen Tagen zu wenig Wasser dabei hat auf der Strecke liegt die Kellerbar zum kostenlosen nach tanken.


----------



## Tom:-) (12. August 2014)

Klasse Tour, vielen Dank fürs Ausschildern und Pflegen! Die Wirtschaft hat auch profitiert. Wir haben sieben Pizzen, Getränke und Eise verschlungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (15. August 2014)

Sonntag ist es bei uns mal wieder soweit, freuen uns schon sehr auf die Trails


----------



## donnersberger (17. August 2014)

Geil war's mal wieder! Leider hatte die Pizzaria zu, aber wir sind nicht verdurstet oder verhungert ;-)














Grüße an die liebe Frankfurter Gruppe und die Einheimischen die wir heut ein paar mal getroffen haben  




Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## Nukem49 (17. August 2014)

Super Tag heute, Glück mit dem Wetter - hat alles gepasst.
Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße zurück von den Frankfurtern ;-)! Nachdem wir die Speisekarte unter die Lupe genommen hatten waren wir auch etwas enttäuscht das geschlossen war. Aber egal, wir kommen wieder!


----------



## Sven_85 (18. August 2014)

Hat jemand Zeit/Lust am Freitag (22.08.) eine Runde auf der MIL1 oder der AM1 zu fahren?
mein bisheriger Plan ist so zwischen 10 und 11 zu starten. 
Wäre super wenn sich noch jemand finden würde


----------



## mac80 (19. August 2014)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Super Tag heute, Glück mit dem Wetter - hat alles gepasst.
> Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße zurück von den Frankfurtern ;-)! Nachdem wir die Speisekarte unter die Lupe genommen hatten waren wir auch etwas enttäuscht das geschlossen war. Aber egal, wir kommen wieder!



Gruesse zurueck! 






& ein Dank an die Erbauer! Hat Spass gemacht.

Grz.


----------



## Arathoernchen (19. September 2014)

Morgen wird wieder mal was an den Trails gemacht. Was genau wird morgen früh entschieden. Wer Lust hat mitzuschaufeln, der ist um 9:00 Uhr am Schützenhaus. 

Wir haben etwas Werkzeug, eigenes ist aber auch gern gesehen .


----------



## Jockel2 (21. September 2014)

Liebe Miltenberger

wir sind nächstes Wochenende mit einer DIMB Gruppe im Revier Rüdenau, Amorbach, Miltenberg unterwegs. Beim Vorfahren haben wir gesehen, das bei Euch zur Zeit viel Holz gemacht wird. Könntet Ihr Bescheid geben, wenn Teile der Strecke oder der Kutscherpfad zugelegt sind???

Wäre sehr nett.
Gruß Jockel aus Michelstadt


----------



## Arathoernchen (22. September 2014)

Die DIMB auf unserer Strecke, dass ich das noch erleben darf. 

Es ist zur Zeit alles fahrbar, lediglich im Bereich des Einstieg Quellentrail I wurde gefällt. Dort der Beschilderung nach über die Wiese und 5 Meter bevor es gerade aus wieder in den Wald geht, rechts rein in den Trail. Ab da wieder normal.


----------



## mw.dd (22. September 2014)

Arathoernchen schrieb:


> Die DIMB auf unserer Strecke, dass ich das noch erleben darf...



Also ich war schon öfter da und habe mich sowohl hier als auch im (erweiterten) Vorstand der DIMB, gegenüber dem Projektleiter Zertifizierung sowie anderen sehr positiv zu Eurer Strecke geäußert.
Außerdem empfehle ich so ziemlich jedem, den ich treffe (und dem der Weg nach Schottland zu weit ist) ein Besuch Eurer Strecke, die ich als beispielhaft empfinde; was besseres habe ich in DE bisher nicht kennengelernt (obwohl ich Rabenberg auch mag).

Wenn ihr es jetzt noch hinbekommt, die Wege aufwärts aufzuwerten (Trail kann auch bergauf Spaß machen), dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## Jockel2 (22. September 2014)

naja.... wenn da noch mehr Trails bergauf dazukämen, dann würde es aber recht mühsam.
Gruß Jockel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (22. September 2014)

So wie es ist, ist es perfekt, Trails bergauf, ist schlecht für die Sicherheit da müssten Gegenverkehrschilder oder Einbahnschilder aufgestellt werden. Stellt euch nur mal vor ihr ballert den Tobitrail runter und euch kommt ne Truppe naßgeschwitzter entgegen.


----------



## mw.dd (22. September 2014)

Jockel2 schrieb:


> naja.... wenn da noch mehr Trails bergauf dazukämen, dann würde es aber recht mühsam.
> Gruß Jockel



Glaube ich nicht...






Fährt sich einfacher als so ein öder Forstweg


----------



## mw.dd (22. September 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> So wie es ist, ist es perfekt, Trails bergauf, ist schlecht für die Sicherheit da müssten Gegenverkehrschilder oder Einbahnschilder aufgestellt werden. Stellt euch nur mal vor ihr ballert den Tobitrail runter und euch kommt ne Truppe naßgeschwitzter entgegen.



Klappt anderswo auch; ein paar Hinweisschilder müssen natürlich sein.


----------



## Climax_66 (22. September 2014)

Bei der Mountain Biker Toleranz in unserem Land, 2Meter Regel und sonstiger Unfug bin ich über aus glücklich so ein geiles Revier wie in Miltenberg in der Nähe zu haben. @mw.dd auf dem geposteten Bild seh ich auch nur Forstwege ob der Weg nun 3Meter breit ist oder nur 1.50m wenn die Beschaffenheit die gleiche ist,  sehe ich da kein Unterschied, Serpentinen sind ganz viele uphill Wege in Miltenberg nur etwas breiter und länger aber im prinzip wie auf dem Bild.


----------



## mw.dd (22. September 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Bei der Mountain Biker Toleranz in unserem Land, 2Meter Regel und sonstiger Unfug bin ich über aus glücklich so ein geiles Revier wie in Miltenberg in der Nähe zu haben. @mw.dd auf dem geposteten Bild seh ich auch nur Forstwege ob der Weg nun 3Meter breit ist oder nur 1.50m wenn die Beschaffenheit die gleiche ist,  sehe ich da kein Unterschied, Serpentinen sind ganz viele uphill Wege in Miltenberg nur etwas breiter und länger aber im prinzip wie auf dem Bild.



Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das ich die Strecke toll finde?


mw.dd schrieb:


> Also ich war schon öfter da und habe mich sowohl hier als auch im (erweiterten) Vorstand der DIMB, gegenüber dem Projektleiter Zertifizierung sowie anderen sehr positiv zu Eurer Strecke geäußert.
> Außerdem empfehle ich so ziemlich jedem, den ich treffe (und dem der Weg nach Schottland zu weit ist) ein Besuch Eurer Strecke, die ich als beispielhaft empfinde; *was besseres habe ich in DE bisher nicht kennengelernt* (obwohl ich Rabenberg auch mag)...



Also kein Grund, wegen einer kleinen Anregung gleich komisch zu werden.

Wenn bei Dir alles Forstweg ist, was man bergauf fahren kann, dann hast Du natürlich Recht. Der fotografierte "Forstweg" ist übrigens in Glentress (Trailanteil der zugehörigen Route 80%) und würde sicher auch Dir bergauf Spaß machen; mehr jedenfalls als die Schotterstraßen, auf denen der Uphill in Miltenberg hauptsächlich stattfindet.


----------



## Climax_66 (22. September 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das ich die Strecke toll finde?
> 
> 
> Also kein Grund, wegen einer kleinen Anregung gleich komisch zu werden.
> ...



Komisch wer? Sorry kam bei mir ungefähr so rüber: Dir schenkt jemand ne Million statt sich darüber zu freuen fragst Du warum es nicht 2 sind.  Ich bin froh darüber das die Miltenberger Lokals Einlass in ihr Wohnzimmer gewähren und andere zum spielen einladen.


----------



## mw.dd (22. September 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Komisch wer? Sorry kam bei mir ungefähr so rüber: Dir schenkt jemand ne Million statt sich darüber zu freuen fragst Du warum es nicht 2 sind.  Ich bin froh darüber das die Miltenberger Lokals Einlass in ihr Wohnzimmer gewähren und andere zum spielen einladen.



Unpassender Vergleich; besser: Du bist bei Freunden zum Essen eingeladen. Es schmeckt hervorragend, Du wirst aber nicht ganz satt. Also fragst Du nach Nachschlag oder Dessert


----------



## Climax_66 (22. September 2014)

Ok.


----------



## BikeJoh (22. September 2014)

Hi
Ich bin aus der Gegend und fahre auch öfters mal auf der Mil1. 
So wie die Strecke verläuft is doch super! Auf den Schotterwegen kann man immerhin nebeneinander fahren und sich unterhalten, was ich bergauf ganz angenehm finde.

Gruß, Joh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (23. September 2014)

Mir gefallen die Schotterauffahrten auch ganz gut. Macht man sich nicht so kaputt und kann quatschen  Viel lieber als mehr Bergauftrails wäre mir eine MIL2 so wie die MIL1


----------



## Keeper1407 (23. September 2014)

Bin gestern im 4-Sterne-Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald die neue Tour 4 Hochspeyer komplett gefahren. Diese Tour wurde dieses Jahr von der DIMB zum Premium Bike Trail ernannt. Es ist erst die zweite Strecke in Deutschland, die diese Auszeichnung trägt.

Also Pfälzer Wald ist schon gut, die Tour 4 auch, aber so lausige Schotterauffahrten wie die haben, findest Du in Miltenberg nicht. Und das ist gut so...


----------



## mw.dd (23. September 2014)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> ... Diese Tour wurde dieses Jahr von der DIMB zum Premium Bike Trail ernannt. ...



Das ist unglücklich kommuniziert.

Für diese Tour wurde die Zertifizierung als DIMB Trail Tour beantragt; sie erfüllt die Zertifizierungskriterien, wurde daher als solche zertifiziert und wird auf www.premium-biketrails.de zu finden sein.
Das bedeutet nicht, das einzelne Aspekte der Tour 4 besser oder schlechter sein müssen als die der MIL 1.


----------



## Arathoernchen (24. September 2014)

Erstmal bedank ich mich im Namen aller Beteiligten an der MIL1 für die Diskussion aufgrund meiner kleinen Äußerung. Die Reaktionen zeigen uns wieder mal wie gut unsere Arbeit und auch unsere Vorstellung einer Mountainbikestrecke  bei Bikern aus nah und fern ankommen. 

Ich wollte die DIMB und ihre Arbeit nicht angreifen, aber auf Grund meiner Erfahrung mit der DIMB konnte ich mir die Anmerkung nicht verkneifen. 
Der Kontakt war schlecht bis gar nicht da, auf nachfragen wurde nicht reagiert und aus "Wir unterstützen solche Projekte und brauchen sie auch für das setzen eines Standarts wie die Bike Trail Touren und Premium Touren!" wird das Schweigen im Walde. Nach einigen Mails die nicht beantwortet wurden verloren wir die Lust an dem Zertifikat und sind darüber inzwischen froh, da bei uns auch so schon gut was los ist.  
Ich persönlich denke die DIMB meints gut, verzettelt sich aber in zu vielen Projekten. 2m-Regelung, Waldgesetz Hessen, Flowtrails, Zertifizierung, Bike-Guide Ausbildung etc. etc..

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen zu den gegebenen Kommentaren:

Eine MIL2 wird es warhscheinlich nicht geben, da die Genehmigung, der Bau und die Pflege einer solchen Strecke doch sehr fordernd sind und der ein oder andere von uns auch mal biken will.

Uphilltrails sind auch schwer zu realisieren, da die Helfer schwer zu motivieren sind. Jeder will einen schönen Downhill bauen, aber hochzuss brauch man halt keine Anlieger. Außerdem ist unser Förster eh schon recht strapaziert.

Aber probierts doch bei euch in der Gegend mal aus sowas zu bauen. Soo schwer ist das nicht, man muss bloss dranbleiben. Und mit 2 oder 3 gleichgesinnten verteilt sich auch die Verantwortung. Helfer für den Trailbau findet man dann schon. 

In diesem Sinne,


----------



## Climax_66 (24. September 2014)

Schon interessant zu wissen wo man steht und vor allem das Feedback ist ja auch der Lohn. Mein Zertifikat für best Bike Spot gleich nach Finale Ligure habt ihr schon seit Sommer 2012........ (uphill Trails wer kommt den auf sowas )


----------



## mw.dd (24. September 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> ... (uphill Trails wer kommt den auf sowas )



Briten, Tschechen, die IMBA...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (25. September 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Briten, Tschechen, die IMBA...


völlig überbewertet


----------



## Climax_66 (25. September 2014)

Auf das Statement gehen wir am WE. doch gleich mal auf der Mil.1 biken, Wetter wird gut, Trails sind trocken und Temperatur fürn Biergarten passt auch. Übrigens die Zertifikate der User stehen in der Hütte von der Haagsaussicht in Form von Strichlisten


----------



## donnersberger (27. September 2014)

Hmmm


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## donnersberger (28. September 2014)

War wieder voll geil auf Euren Trails!
Dieses mal hab ich auch gar net das Ersatzgebiß  gebraucht...







Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## Climax_66 (28. September 2014)

Top,  jetzt hat der Kicker aufm Tobi ne Landung bekommen,  wäre zwar nicht nòtig gewesen, aber bekommt so noch mehr Flow und die mit weniger Hub schlagen nicht mehr durch.  Ende Quellen Trail mit dem Dreieck ist auch gut für Leute die net so oft da sind um den Bremspunkt besser zu finden.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (28. September 2014)

Zweiter Besuch, wieder alles prima! Macht einfach Spaß bei euch Ein dickes Lob!


----------



## PeKaWe (28. September 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> (uphill Trails wer kommt den auf sowas )





mw.dd schrieb:


> Briten, Tschechen, die IMBA...





bernd e schrieb:


> völlig überbewertet



Wer mal in Schottland biken war sieht das evtl. anders. Es kann schon auch eine Menge Spaß machen bergauf Fahrtechnik zu brauchen.
Aber wenn ich mir Stromberg anschaue sieht man dass das in Deutschland nicht ganz so viele Fans hat. Die meisten fahren dort auch nur die Forstautobahn hoch.


----------



## mw.dd (29. September 2014)

PeKaWe schrieb:


> Wer mal in Schottland biken war sieht das evtl. anders. Es kann schon auch eine Menge Spaß machen bergauf Fahrtechnik zu brauchen.
> Aber wenn ich mir Stromberg anschaue sieht man dass das in Deutschland nicht ganz so viele Fans hat. Die meisten fahren dort auch nur die Forstautobahn hoch.



Weil der ziemlich parallel zum Forstweg in den Wald gekratzte Pfad einfach nicht gut zu fahren ist; sowas würde sich in Schottland keiner trauen. Wer dort die Forststrasse hochfährt, ist sicher masochistisch veranlagt 

Wobei die Vergleiche sowohl der MIL1 als auch von Stromberg und ähnlichen Anlagen mit britischen Trailcentern etwas unfair ist; in den 7Stanes z.B. ist mit Sicherheit eine zweistellige Millionensumme verbuddelt. Bau und Unterhalt werden zum größten Teil von der Forstbehörde bezahlt und durchgeführt und nur zum geringen Teil von Ehrenamtlichen ("Volunteers").


----------



## PeKaWe (29. September 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Weil der ziemlich parallel zum Forstweg in den Wald gekratzte Pfad einfach nicht gut zu fahren ist; sowas würde sich in Schottland keiner trauen. Wer dort die Forststrasse hochfährt, ist sicher masochistisch veranlagt



Mir macht in Stromberg auch der Bergauf-Teil ähnlich viel Spaß wie die 7Stanes, aber ich habe das Gefühl Trails im Uphill grenzt an eine Glaubensfrage. 
Und wer in Schottland Forstautobahn bergan fährt lässt auf jeden Fall den halben Spaß aus. 



mw.dd schrieb:


> Wobei die Vergleiche sowohl der MIL1 als auch von Stromberg und ähnlichen Anlagen mit britischen Trailcentern etwas unfair ist; in den 7Stanes z.B. ist mit Sicherheit eine zweistellige Millionensumme verbuddelt. Bau und Unterhalt werden zum größten Teil von der Forstbehörde bezahlt und durchgeführt und nur zum geringen Teil von Ehrenamtlichen ("Volunteers").



D'accord. Dort will man die Moutainbiker mit viel Engagement in den Wald locken, und hier... .


----------



## Climax_66 (29. September 2014)

Genau darum gehts, Spaß zu haben 8 von 10 machen berghoch Trails aber nicht so viel Spaß.  Sie kosten mehr Körner und die fehlen einem beim runterfahren oder beim 5.mal hoch Kurbeln. Eigentlich ganz einfach. Kommt auch drauf an was ich erwarte wenn ich los zum biken geh, fahr ich ne Tour von 100 km zb. Eselsweg dann fahr ich auch bergauf Trails klar da liegt aber der Fun auch woanders als wenn ich mit nem Enduro nach Miltenberg die Mil.1 fahrn will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. September 2014)

PeKaWe schrieb:


> D'accord. Dort will man die Moutainbiker mit viel Engagement in den Wald locken, und hier... .



Nationalpark in UK: Besucherzentrum, Hochseilgarten, Wander-, Trailrunning- und Biketrails.
Nationalpark im Schwarzwald: Betreten soweit als möglich verboten, für Radfahrer sowieso...



Climax_66 schrieb:


> Genau darum gehts, Spaß zu haben 8 von 10 machen berghoch Trails aber nicht so viel Spaß.  Sie kosten mehr Körner und die fehlen einem beim runterfahren oder beim 5.mal hoch Kurbeln. Eigentlich ganz einfach. ...



Fahr nach Glentress (glaub mir, es lohnt sich!) und probiere es aus, danach denkst Du da anders drüber. Gefühlte Statistik bringt uns hier nicht weiter


----------



## bernd e (29. September 2014)

PeKaWe schrieb:


> D'accord. Dort will man die Moutainbiker mit viel Engagement in den Wald locken, und hier... .



... mit viel Engagement drausen halten, damit man nicht aufpassen muss ob ein Pilzesammler vor dem Havester auftaucht und die MTBer nicht die Fahrspur der Havester kaputt machen.

Am Samstag war ein Bericht im Lohrer Echo über die Idee eines Baumwipfelweges. Die Stadt Lohr hatte einen in Thüringen besucht und eine schöne Info mitgebracht. "Die 400 Hecktar die für den Weg nicht bewirtschaftet werden können bringen mehr Geld mit dem Eintritt für den Weg ein als eine Bewirtschaftung." Ähnlich ist es ja in Schottland und Neuseeland, der Heimat der Trailparks (gibt´s auch eine Statistik dazu). Sowas sollte mal Schule machen bei uns 

Edit: Linkt zum Bericht: http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/lohr/lohr/art3993,3236927


----------



## Alex1206 (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi zusammen. Ich möchte heute gegen Abend mal die MIL1 fahren. Hat wer Lust mitzufahren? Lampen mitnehmen nicht vergessen. Gruß Alex


----------



## Arathoernchen (5. Oktober 2014)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen. Ich möchte heute gegen Abend mal die MIL1 fahren. Hat wer Lust mitzufahren? Lampen mitnehmen nicht vergessen. Gruß Alex



Bitte *keine* Nightrides auf der MIL1!!!

Zurzeit ist unser Verhältnis mit Forst und Jagd noch intakt. Das ändert sich aber garantiert Schlagartig wenn in der Dämmerung und frühen Abend bei uns gefahren wird. Das Wild ist eben in der Dämmerung sehr aktiv und die Jäger dementsprechend auch. Grade wenn noch der Mond schön scheint.

Es gibt soo viel schöne Trails in der Umgebung, die man, wenn man schon Nachts fahrn muss, ansteuern kann.


----------



## Arathoernchen (5. Oktober 2014)

*Laubritter 2014*
*26.10.2014 10:00 Uhr*





​
Am Sonntag den 26. Oktober laden wir euch zu unserem 2. Laubritter Event ein. Start ist um 10.00 Uhr am Schützenhaus in Miltenberg. Die Tour führt diesmal auf die Trails Richtung Großheubach und Mönchberg. Lasst euch überraschen was wir Neues für euch gefunden haben.

Was zu Vespern gibt es natürlich auch auf der Tour (gesponsert durch Spenden) und hinterher bei unserem Lieblingsitaliener!


Kurze Meldung ob Ihr kommt, damit wir einen groben Überblick haben über die Menge.

Rückfragen hier, oder direkt an:	[email protected]


----------



## bernd e (7. Oktober 2014)

Arathoernchen schrieb:


> Bitte *keine* Nightrides auf der MIL1!!!
> 
> Zurzeit ist unser Verhältnis mit Forst und Jagd noch intakt. Das ändert sich aber garantiert Schlagartig wenn in der Dämmerung und frühen Abend bei uns gefahren wird. Das Wild ist eben in der Dämmerung sehr aktiv und die Jäger dementsprechend auch. Grade wenn noch der Mond schön scheint.
> 
> Es gibt soo viel schöne Trails in der Umgebung, die man, wenn man schon Nachts fahrn muss, ansteuern kann.



Ist das: http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/ die offizielle Webseite für die MIL1? Wenn ja, empfehle ich euch ganz dick die Verhaltensregeln (inkl. möglichen Folgen für den jenigen der sich nicht danach richtet) für die Strecke dort zu kommunizieren.


----------



## Krischdjan (17. Oktober 2014)

Sers,
hab auf eurer Seite zwei weitere Trailtouren gesehn. Sind die denn ähnlich wie die Mil 1 ?


----------



## Olliohlsen (27. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die schöne Ausfahrt am vergangenen Sonntag mit vielen netten Mitfahrern und Guides. Top organisiert und (un-)freiwillig super Werbung für Euer Revier gemacht. 

Von solchen Bikerevieren träumen wir in BW nur 

Spcial Thanks an Schorsch, der meinen Jr. Leo so toll motiviert hat, dass er die Tour durchgehalten hat! 

Mal sehen, ob ich den MIL1 dieses Jahr noch schaffe, bevor er geschlossen wird. Ansonsten spätestens nächste Saison! Vielleicht muss ich dann auch nicht so lange auf mein erstes Bier warten... :-D

LG olliohlsen


----------



## rmfausi (28. Oktober 2014)

@Olliohlsen: Wenn ich das so lese dann mache ich mir schon Gedanken ob ich die letzten Jahre in BW keinen Spass beim Biken hatte. 
Wenn ich fragen darf, was ist Dein Heimatrevier? 

Die MIL1 bin ich selbst noch nicht gefahren, kenne sie nur aus Erzählungen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olliohlsen (28. Oktober 2014)

@rmfausi: ich wollte das jetzt nicht mißverstanden wissen - ich komme aus Hohenlohe , fühle mich auch völlig wohl hier. Wir haben wirklich auch schöne Trails auf denen ich gerne und mit viel Spaß fahre. 

Aber legal ist es derzeit leider nicht - dank der sinnlosen 2m Regel - und hast Du einen Trail entdeckt, darfst du es nicht kommunizieren, sonst ist innerhalb kürzester Zeit dein trail zerstört. Einmal hatte ich sogar Riesen-Stress mit einem Jäger, obwohl ich auf einem ganz normalen Schotterweg unterwegs war 
Ach ja - und dann haben wir hier noch einen Fürsten, der seinen Wald einzäunt und Biker hasst...

In Miltenberg ist sogar der Touristikverband auf die biker zugegangen und der Förster hat sie aufgefordert, neue Trails zu bauen. 

Auch das wäre bei uns ein No-Go!
Bee olliohlsen


----------



## Arathoernchen (2. November 2014)

Olliohlsen schrieb:


> @rmfausi:
> In Miltenberg ist sogar der Touristikverband auf die biker zugegangen und der Förster hat sie aufgefordert, neue Trails zu bauen.



Naja, ganz so wars dann doch auch nicht. Wir sind bei uns auf offene Türen gestoßen (Touristikverband der gute Kontakte zur Stadt hat) und der Förster hat uns unterstützt und war auch offen für neue Wege(damit die Spazierwege umgangen werden).
Ohne Überzeugungsarbeit gings aber auch nicht. Anfangs war die Skepsis gegenüber uns Bikern noch sehr hoch.
Durch die Beharrlichkeit konnte aber dann doch jeder Überzeugt werden, dass die Bikestrecke potenzial hat und nicht nur ein Stohfeuer ist, welches ein Jahr später abgebrannt und vergessen ist.
Gerade solche Projektleichen wie Trimmdich-Pfade und Nordic-Walking-Strecken, für viel Geld angelegt und dann vergessen weil nicht genutzt, machen die Verantwortlichen misstrauisch.

Bei uns gings gut und ich glaube solche Projekte können überall Nachahmer finden. Man darf bloß nicht nachlassen und sollte auf jeden Fall 2 Jahre Zeit mitbringen.
Planung und Überzeugung 1-1,5 Jahre. Realisierung je nach Manpower1/2 bis 1 Jahr.

No dig, no ride!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Climax_66 (2. November 2014)

Last Rock'n Roll 2014 in Mil. Servus bis Frühjahr 2015


----------



## Krischdjan (2. November 2014)

Schöne Bergziege  Bin mit meinem Wicked heut auch das letzte mal gefahren. Hab mir nochmal schön den Variostützenschlauch abgerissen


----------



## Olliohlsen (2. November 2014)

Hallo Laubritter, 

anbei mein persönlicher Erfahrungsbericht in unserem Bikeforum zu meinem gestrigen MIL1 Ausritt. Vielleicht interessiert es ja den einen oder anderen von Euch...

http://www.querfeldein-kurbeln.de/showthread.php?p=17747#post17747
LG olliohlsen


----------



## foubi (2. November 2014)

Hallo Olliohlsen,

Danke für deine Bericht das notivierte uns immer wieder.

Foubi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (2. November 2014)

Waren heute auch nochmal auf der MIL1 und muss immer wieder sagen das es riesig ist was hier in den Wald gebaut wurde.


----------



## Nukem49 (2. November 2014)

Servus!
Bis wann darf die MIL1 denn noch befahren werden? Wir würden gerne nächstes Wochenende nochmal bei euch fahren.


----------



## Alex1206 (2. November 2014)

Heute war die MIL1 noch super gut befahrbar. Laut Aussage beim Laubritter vergangenes Wochenende noch ca. 4 Wochen.


----------



## Nukem49 (2. November 2014)

Besten Dank!


----------



## Arathoernchen (3. November 2014)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Bis wann darf die MIL1 denn noch befahren werden? Wir würden gerne nächstes Wochenende nochmal bei euch fahren.



*Die Strecke wird wieder ab Ende November (1.12.14) bis Anfang März offiziell gesperrt sein*. 

Soll bedeuten, in dieser Zeit wird die Strecke zwar gepflegt (Kontrollfahrten), aber nicht gewartet. Astbruch, Laub und sonstiges bleibt auf der Strecke liegen, auch damit in den feuchten Monaten  die Strecke sich erholen kann.

Falls bis dahin aber die Witterung sich so verschlechtert, dass mit tiefem, schwerem Boden zu rechnen ist, bitte ich euch trotzdem davon abzusehen die MIL1 zu fahren, da die dadurch entsehenden Schäden an der Strecke erfahrungsgemäß eine Sauarbeit machen. 

Wir bauen gerne für euren Spaß, aber nur Rinnen zukratzen müssen ist auch nicht "the yellow from the egg".


Ab März wird dann wieder alles schön gemacht, damit Anfang Mai die Saisoneröffnung ordentlich spaß macht.

@Olliohlsen : Danke für den schönen Bericht. Als Vater sind leuchtende Kinderaugen der Dank für die Arbeit die man macht und für uns als Trailbauer/pfleger, sind´s solche Berichte und die grinsenden Bikergesichter im Wald. 

No dig, no ride!!!


----------



## Arathoernchen (10. November 2014)

Bitte beachten:

Am Samstag ist im gesamten Wald Miltenbergs,damit natürlich auch auf der MIL1, eine Treibjagd. 

Der Wald ist denn ganzen Tag gesperrt.  GEFAHR.


----------



## Alex1206 (10. November 2014)

Danke für die Info. Wollen am Sonntag ein letztes Mal die MIL1 teilweise fahren bevor  die Strecke gesperrt wird.


----------



## Tshikey (14. November 2014)

Olliohlsen schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Ausfahrt am vergangenen Sonntag mit vielen netten Mitfahrern und Guides. Top organisiert und (un-)freiwillig super Werbung für Euer Revier gemacht.
> 
> Von solchen Bikerevieren träumen wir in BW nur
> 
> ...




hi olli u. dickes thx für dein nettes feedback!
(auch wenns jetzt schon ne weile her ist, sorry für....)   

mir hat es ebenso spaß mit euch gemacht u. nochmals dickes lob an den tapferen leo,
der wirklich prima durchgehalten hat und nach der tour sogar noch kraft für die extra-
runde hoch zum funtrack hatte! 

gib ruhig bescheid wenn ihr wieder in unserer ecke seid, hier gibt es noch so manche
schöne trails / strecken die wir euch gerne zeigen können!

auf bald u. gruß,
schorsch


----------



## Climax_66 (1. Januar 2015)

@ Trailbauer, Engagierte, Pro Mil.1 Menchen, Schützenhaus Pächter, Trailrider!


----------



## Climax_66 (10. Februar 2015)

Noch rund 20 Tage und das Leben hat endlich wieder einen Sinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arathoernchen (10. Februar 2015)

Für alle die's auf Facebook noch nicht mitbekommen haben .

Es gibt noch kleinere Hürden, aber wir sind auf einem sehr guten Weg...


----------



## Barcode (11. Februar 2015)

Dickes Daumen hoch. Wenn das Wetter mal beständig wird schau ich auch wieder vorbei.


----------



## Giuliano.B (19. Februar 2015)

Wann machtn ihr wieder uff?


----------



## ml IX (19. Februar 2015)

Sofern ich mich erinnere war von Ende März die Rede.


----------



## Arathoernchen (19. Februar 2015)

Ab Anfang März bei schönem Wetter. 
Wir vertrauen da ein bißchen auf die Selbsteinschätzung der Biker. 
Denn wenn's die ganze Woche geregnet hat und am Wochenende die Sonne scheint, man den Trails und uns keinen Gefallen macht, sollte allen klar sein.

Da wir aber ja selber Biker sind, können und wollen wir die Trails nicht bis Mai einkerkern. War bis jetzt ja auch noch nicht nötig.


----------



## Barcode (12. März 2015)

Servus Männer, wie schauts bei Euch im Wald aus? Hier war es jetzt eine Woche trocken.

Würde gern am Samstag ne Runde drehen, aber nur wenn Ihr mir grünes Licht gebt.


----------



## Alex1206 (12. März 2015)

Laut Zettel an den Bäumen bei den Trails ist ab kommendem Wochenende wieder Feuer frei. Was ich bisher bei den Waldstrecken im Umkreis gesehen habe ich es größtenteils trocken. Einzelne feuchte, tiefe Böden wirst aber definitiv haben.


----------



## Barcode (12. März 2015)

Einzelne Stellen stören mich nicht, bin den ganzen Winter im Schnee gefahren 

Starke sache, dann bin ich am WE am start. Hab immerhin ne gute Stunde Anreise. Wollr da sichergehen, dass ich auch fahren kann.


----------



## Alex1206 (12. März 2015)

Wann kurvst du da an der MIL1 rum? Vielleicht können wir da ne Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arathoernchen (12. März 2015)

Verhältnisse sind gut. 

Ich denk mal, die wo jetzt schon oder noch biken sind technisch eh stark, sodass wir nicht befürchten müssen eine  Krater-Landschaft vorzufinden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. März 2015)

Die Verhältnisse sind:




Vielen Dank für die liebevolle Pflege der Trails und dafür, dass Zugereiste dort fahren dürfen!


----------



## 1georg1969 (19. März 2015)

Hi Dirtparkbauer,

ein Arbeitskollege hätte in Hardheim ca. 300 cbm Erdaushub (lehmige Erde mit Natursteinen, aber kein Bauschutt) für Selbstabholer kostenlos
abzugeben. Direkte Zufahrt für Bagger und LKW ist vorhanden. 
Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## OliverKaa (22. März 2015)

War sehr fein!
Gruß an Miltenberg und Amorbach!
Cheers


----------



## Alex1206 (12. April 2015)

Hi. Waren heute zu dritt unterwegs und haben nach dem Tobis Trail eine Gruppe von 5 Bikern/Bikerinnen (aus der Ecke Wertheim/Marktheidenfeld) getroffen und sind gemeinsam weiter gefahren. Habe mich mit einem Biker über den Unterrohrschutz am 301 unterhalten und später vergessen die Nummern auszutauschen. Falls es jemand liest bitte PN.


----------



## Arathoernchen (15. April 2015)

Wichtig!

Am Sonntag 26. April startet wieder unser Trails unlimited.
Los geht's wieder um 10:00 am Schützenhaus.
Nähere Informationen findet ihr unter www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (15. April 2015)

Arathoernchen schrieb:


> Wichtig!
> 
> Am Sonntag 26. April startet wieder unser Trails unlimited.
> Los geht's wieder um 10:00 am Schützenhaus.
> Nähere Informationen findet ihr unter www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de


Schade das der Termin mit dem Nahegelegenem Sulzbacher Saisonstart zusammen fällt. Der hat halt schon Kultstatus,  ihr natürlich auch aber bei euch sind mer das ganze Jahr zu Besuch 3x im Monat. Sulzbach nur einmal im Jahr.


----------



## Arathoernchen (15. April 2015)

Es ist unmöglich einen Termin im Frühjahr zu finden an dem keine andere Veranstaltungen sind. 
Aber auch wenn ihr alle Fürz lang bei uns seid, wir fahren nicht die MIL1. Also Sachen die ihr vermutlich nicht kennt. 

Du siehst, bei uns lohnt es sich auch. Die Qual der Wahl! ￼ ￼ ￼


----------



## Climax_66 (16. April 2015)

Arathoernchen schrieb:


> Es ist unmöglich einen Termin im Frühjahr zu finden an dem keine andere Veranstaltungen sind.
> Aber auch wenn ihr alle Fürz lang bei uns seid, wir fahren nicht die MIL1. Also Sachen die ihr vermutlich nicht kennt.
> 
> Du siehst, bei uns lohnt es sich auch. Die Qual der Wahl! ￼ ￼ ￼


Mag was dran sein mir warn aber im Frühjahr und bei den Laubritter schon mehrmals mit bei weiß schon das es auf andere Berge geht, da hats immer gepasst mit anderen Veranstaltungen...


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (21. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte am kommenden So. die MIL1 bei Euch fahren.
Wenn ich mich nicht verkuckt habe, gibt es auf der Strecke keine Einkehrmöglichkeit.
Da ich nicht mit einem großen Loch im Bauch die Rückreise nach Hemsbach a. d. Bergstr. antreten will, würde ich gerne in Miltenberg was Essen gehen. Könnt Ihr mir bitte ein Tip geben, wo ich mit Bikeklamotten was Essen gehen kann?

Vielen Dank

Gruss

www.trailbomber.de


----------



## Arathoernchen (21. April 2015)

Wie schon gesagt haben wir nächsten Sonntag unseren Event 'trails unlimited'. 
Du kannst aber auch gerne kommen und die MIL1 fahrn. 
Einkehren kannst du direkt am Start/End- Punkt. Die Pizzeria ist die beste in Miltenberg! Dort triffst du auch alle anderen Biker zum austauschen.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. April 2015)

Pizzeria ist dann hier: https://goo.gl/maps/IXNjS
Fast am Start/Ziel von MIL1

Hatte diese bei meiner ersten Runde MIL1 auch nicht gesehen  (je nach dem wo man parkt). War dann erst beim 2. mal dort. Kann man bedenkenlos hin, die Pizza dort schmeckt gut.


----------



## bernd e (23. April 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Pizzeria ist dann hier: https://goo.gl/maps/IXNjS
> Fast am Start/Ziel von MIL1
> 
> Hatte diese bei meiner ersten Runde MIL1 auch nicht gesehen  (je nach dem wo man parkt). War dann erst beim 2. mal dort. Kann man bedenkenlos hin, die Pizza dort schmeckt gut.


Ist das dann quasi in dem Vereinsheim?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. April 2015)

richtig, ist ein Schützenhaus


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Juni 2015)

Wenn die Wettervorhersage für die kommende Woche so bleibt will ich die Strecke mal antesten. Allerdings unter der Woche nach Feierabend. (Gegen 16:30 in AB mit dem Auto starten)
Machbar?
Wie sehen das die Ortskundigen?
Licht wäre zur Not ausreichend vorhanden; )
Wie lange gibt es in der Pizzeria was zu essen und wann ist Ruhetag? 

Gruß Björn


----------



## ml IX (23. Juni 2015)

Also für die runde brauchst du mit nem 10er Schnitt 3h. Sollte also machbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Juni 2015)

Gut !
Licht stecke ich sicherheitshalber trotzdem ein. 
Bleibt die (wichtige) Frage mit der Pizzeria


----------



## MoeOdenwald (23. Juni 2015)

*http://miltenberg-schuetzenhaus.de/*

*Öffnungszeiten*
Montag Geschlossen
Dienstag 12:00 - 22:00 Uhr
Mittwoch 12:00 - 22:00 Uhr
Donnerstag 12:00 - 22:00 Uhr
Freitag 12:00 - 22:00 Uhr
Samstag 12:00 - 22:00 Uhr
Sonn- Feiertag 12:00 - 20:00 Uhr


----------



## rmfausi (24. Juni 2015)

Ich würde gerne mitfahren, kann aber leider nicht. Viel Spass.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Juni 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mitfahren, kann aber leider nicht. Viel Spass.


lass uns lieber mal wieder in die Pfalz


----------



## SpessartFuchs (27. Juni 2015)

Gude,

Evtl etwas spät..

Morgen früh möchte ich die Strecke wieder mal abrollen, 
Start 9.30 am Schützenhaus..

Evtl ist ja noch jemand vor Ort..


----------



## bernd e (28. Juni 2015)

Schade, zu spät gelesen.  Hoffe der Fuchs hatte Spaß


----------



## SpessartFuchs (28. Juni 2015)

Jawoll, der Fuchs hatte richtig Spaß..

Mit dir hätte ich da auch überhaupt nicht gerechnet, aber sehr gefreut..

Man sieht sich nächste Woche in Frammersbach..


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (1. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir mal wieder eine Tour in Miltenberg heraus gesucht.
Es ist: MTB-Trail  Eselwegrunde bei Miltenberg
Kann mir bitte jemand etwas über die Tour sagen?
Lohnt sich die Anreise von 1 Std. und 20 min.?
Vor ein paar Wochen bin ich die MIL1 gefahren und das war Top.
Ist die Eselwegrunde etwa vergleichbar von den Trails?
Oder hat jemand eine Alternative zur MIL1bei Miltenberg?

Ich Danke euch

Gruss

www.trailbomber.de


----------



## SpessartFuchs (1. Juli 2015)

In der Qualität der Mil1 wirst du auch auf ne angelegte Strecke gehen müssen, evtl die in Amorbach..

Die Strecke in Mömlingen ist zum Beispiel nicht zu empfehlen, wenn man Mil1 Niveau erwartet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (1. Juli 2015)

Naja, direkt vergleichen kann man die beiden Strecken nicht. Während bei der MIL1 als MTB-Strecke die Abfahrten als Highlights künstlich angelegt worden sind, fährt man auf der Eselswegrunde eher naturbelassene Pfade. Diese Pfade findet man rund um Miltenberg und Amorbach und machen einem Tourenfahrer wie mir richtig Laune.
Wenn der Schwerpunkt auf Donwhill liegen sollte, würde ich mal die AM1 in Amorbach fahren. Lohnt sich!


----------



## Tshikey (22. Juli 2015)

apropos eselswegrunde....

jetzt am samstag wird eine vergleichbare strecke auf großheubacher gemarkung eingeweiht, die "gh1". da geht es auch ein bischen über den eselsweg, weiterhin den sh-trail, döhner-trail, etwas stationenpfädchen und zum schluss noch den klingenpfad hinab. hübsch-hoch geht es natürlich auch, knappe 920 hm's sind auf gut 30 km zu bewältigen! auf der ausgeschilderten rundstrecke sind somit die highlights von rühles- und busigberg zu einer anspruchsvollen tour verbunden. 

start ist um 13:00 am lunapark in großheubach, wer per auto kommt sollte wg. einer baustelle / gesperrten ortsdurchfahrt etwas mehr zeit einplanen. dafür führt die umleitung quasi direkt am lunapark vorbei und man braucht nicht lange suchen. parkmöglichkeit ist gegeben, verpflegung am park / biergarten, keine startgebühr. 

wenn das wetter mitspielt wird das sicher wieder ein tolles gemeinschaftserlebnis. und wer dann am sonntag noch schmackes in den waden hat kann sich ja gerne auf der mil1 noch etwas austoben!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Juli 2015)

auf die gh1 bin ich mal gespannt

Die Mil1 bin ich nun 2x gefahren
naja eher 1,5x   
Vorgestern hat die Zeit leider nicht gereicht um alles zu fahren und rechtzeitig vor Küchenschluss am Schützenhaus zu sein 
Außerdem hatte ich diesmal das Entschleunigungsfatbike dabei. Damit geht es eben langsamer, macht aber sogar noch mehr Spaß als mit dem Enduro 











Die Abfahrten finde ich gut bis sehr gut, die etwas langen und langweiligen Verbindungsetappen liegen mir nicht so. Allerdings bin ich was Trails angeht als Pfälzerwaldbiker auch sehr verwöhnt.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (23. Juli 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ...und langweiligen Verbindungsetappen liegen mir nicht so. Allerdings bin ich .... sehr verwöhnt.



Jou, die Verbindungsetappen sind auch eher langweilig/ sehe ich die als notwendiges Übel an um zum nächsten Trail zu kommen.. (Irgendwie muss man ja wieder Höhe gewinnen..)


Aber immernoch: Respekt an die Erbauer/ Mountainbike Miltenberg, sowas in die Hände zu nehmen und zu pflegen..


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Juli 2015)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> Jou, die Verbindungsetappen sind auch eher langweilig/ sehe ich die als notwendiges Übel an um zum nächsten Trail zu kommen.. (Irgendwie muss man ja wieder Höhe gewinnen..)


klar ist da ein Sinn dahinter 
aber ich jammere wie gesagt auf hohem Niveau. 
Die Traildichte in meinem eigentlichen Homerevier ist hoch genug um auch bergauf feine Trails zu fahren. Das fehlt mir hier im Arbeits-Exil. 



SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> Aber immernoch: Respekt an die Erbauer/ Mountainbike Miltenberg, sowas in die Hände zu nehmen und zu pflegen..


da kann ich nur zustimmen und mich anschließen !! 
da steckt viel Arbeit dahinter


----------



## lxtrasher (28. Juli 2015)

Tshikey schrieb:


> jetzt am samstag wird eine vergleichbare strecke auf großheubacher gemarkung eingeweiht, die "gh1". da geht es auch ein bischen über den eselsweg, weiterhin den sh-trail, döhner-trail, etwas stationenpfädchen und zum schluss noch den klingenpfad hinab. hübsch-hoch geht es natürlich auch, knappe 920 hm's sind auf gut 30 km zu bewältigen! auf der ausgeschilderten rundstrecke sind somit die highlights von rühles- und busigberg zu einer anspruchsvollen tour verbunden.



Das klingt super. Gibt's irgendwo noch weitere Infos dazu? GPS, Bilder, Website, Appetitmachervideo? Ich hab eine etwas längere Anfahrt und würde mir das gern vorab mal ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (28. Juli 2015)

lxtrasher schrieb:


> Das klingt super. Gibt's irgendwo noch weitere Infos dazu? GPS, Bilder, Website, Appetitmachervideo? Ich hab eine etwas längere Anfahrt und würde mir das gern vorab mal ansehen.



Hallo,

Hier: http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/gross-heubach-gh1

Grüße


----------



## ml IX (29. Juli 2015)

Sonntag geht's zum testen, Frau und ich sind schon gespannt.

Edit :
Sind die Runde am letzten Wochenende abgefahren. Super Tour, mit knackig en Anstiegen und Spaß bergab ist auch dabei. Zwar kein Vergleich zu Mil 1, da komplett was anderes. Einzige was wir nicht so berauschen fanden war der lange Transfer zum letzten trail. Man wird aber belohnt.
Vom technischen Anspruch habe ich/wir es uns auch etwas schwieriger erhofft, wenn man der Beschreibung glauben schenken mag. 
Aber alles in allen super Tour mit vielen schönen, schnellen, flowigenTrails. 
Wird sicherlich wieder besucht werden.


----------



## DarkRusher (12. August 2015)

Ich war heute das erste mal auf der Mil1, ich bin begeistert. Wirklich vielen Dank an alle Streckenbauer

Anstieg bis Tobistrail: Bin jetzt schon platt
Nach Tobistrail: Oha sehr geil, sehr anspruchsvoll 
Teutonensteig: Kurz schieben (Strecke war nass)
Funtrack: Springen ist (noch) nichts für mich
Quellentrail: Wahsinn, was ein langer Trail
Akazienwäldchen: goldisch   
Anstieg bis zum Keltensteig: Puls auf 180 
Keltensteig: Hehe sehr geiler Trail, hat Spass gemacht
Anstieg bis zum Jägersteig: Hoffentlich wird man dafür mit einem geilen Trail belohnt...
Jägersteig: ...man wird belohnt, aber hallo

Nach bissi über 2 Stunden war der Spass dann leider vorbei, werde aber denke ich öfters mal vorbeischauen


----------



## john_frink (17. August 2015)

Gude, bin die Strecke gestern erstmals gefahren und war schwer begeistert. DAS ist mal eine gelungene Mischung von Trails aller Art! Ich werde definitiv wiederkommen. 
Was mich nur wunderte, die Strecke ist mit 29km angegeben, ich hatte auf meinem Garmin (Edge 500) am Ende nur 25.5 (und 885hm). Ist da die Glättung mit dem GPS durchgegangen, oder wurde der Streckenverlauf irgendwann mal angepasst?

Viele Grüße..


----------



## Tshikey (18. August 2015)

[QUOTE="john_frink, ... Ist da die Glättung mit dem GPS durchgegangen, oder wurde der Streckenverlauf irgendwann mal angepasst? ... [/QUOTE]

.. jo, die strecke wurde (mehrfach) überarbeitet und von ursprünglich 34 auf 29 auf schließlich knappe 26 km verkürzt. anscheinend wurde dann die info nicht mehr rechtzeitig an den geo-naturpark weitergeleitet, so dass die daten nicht mehr korrigiert wurden.


----------



## john_frink (18. August 2015)

Cool, danke für die Info


----------



## bernd e (18. August 2015)

Mir sind 26 trail-km lieber, als zusätzliche 8 Schotter-km ,  ich muss da mal wieder hin


----------



## Climax_66 (18. August 2015)

Kennt ihr den Info Artikel in der Presse schon. Überschrift lautete: "Die 40 Besten Parks & Trails


----------



## chrisk78 (19. August 2015)

hallo. auch wenn die Strecke gut ausgeschildert scheint. wollte ich mal fragen, wo ich eine aktuelle gpx oder tcx von der strecke bekomme?


----------



## Keeper1407 (19. August 2015)

chrisk78 schrieb:


> hallo. auch wenn die Strecke gut ausgeschildert scheint. wollte ich mal fragen, wo ich eine aktuelle gpx oder tcx von der strecke bekomme?



Www.Mountainbike-miltenberg.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpessartFuchs (19. August 2015)

bernd e schrieb:


> Mir sind 26 trail-km lieber, als zusätzliche 8 Schotter-km ,  ich muss da mal wieder hin


Bernd, dann sag bescheid.. Ich wäre dabei..   Nimmste am besten noch deine
Propain-Bande aus'm Kurs mit.. ;-)


----------



## Alex1206 (19. August 2015)

Schreibt ihr das dann hier rein? Würde die komplette Runde auch gerne mal wieder fahren. Sind in letzter Zeit immer nur Bruchteile davon.


----------



## bernd e (19. August 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Schreibt ihr das dann hier rein? Würde die komplette Runde auch gerne mal wieder fahren. Sind in letzter Zeit immer nur Bruchteile davon.



Komplette Runde fahr ich nimmer, Tobi runter, direkt wieder rauf (Schleife hinten raus weglassen) und dann den Rest. 
@SpessartFuchs ich habe geplant innerhalb der nächsten Woche dort zu fahren   ...... Scherz  Da ich noch einige ToDo´s habe (Stromberg müsste mal wieder, Flowtrail Kreuzberg, Mehring Propain testen, Bad Endbach ...), muss ich mal sehen wann es mich mal wieder nach Miltenberg zieht.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (19. August 2015)

Stromberg und Kreuzberg steht auch noch auffm Plan...

Man sollte sich evtl mehr absprechen


----------



## Alex1206 (21. August 2015)

bernd e schrieb:


> Komplette Runde fahr ich nimmer, Tobi runter, direkt wieder rauf (Schleife hinten raus weglassen) und dann den Rest.
> @SpessartFuchs ich habe geplant innerhalb der nächsten Woche dort zu fahren   ...... Scherz  Da ich noch einige ToDo´s habe (Stromberg müsste mal wieder, Flowtrail Kreuzberg, Mehring Propain testen, Bad Endbach ...), muss ich mal sehen wann es mich mal wieder nach Miltenberg zieht.



Meistens fahre ich auch direkt die Tobis und dann den direkten Weg rauf zum Pumptrack und von da aus weiter auf die nächsten. Sind halt dann bei mir nur 12 km mit knapp 600 HM 
Stromberg war ich Mitte des Jahres. Sehr fein. Für den No Jokes hat es dann aber nicht gereicht


----------



## bernd e (21. August 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Meistens fahre ich auch direkt die Tobis und dann den direkten Weg rauf zum Pumptrack und von da aus weiter auf die nächsten. Sind halt dann bei mir nur 12 km mit knapp 600 HM
> Stromberg war ich Mitte des Jahres. Sehr fein. Für den No Jokes hat es dann aber nicht gereicht


Nur 12 km!? Macht die Schleife hintenrum, vom Tobistrial Richtung Wertheim und zurück zum Einstieg Tobistrail, soviel aus? Hätte da mal 5-8km Ersparnis getipt.


----------



## chrisk78 (21. August 2015)

Respekt an die Erbauer! Quellentrail hat richtig gerockt War sicher nicht das letzte mal auf der Strecke! Die Transfers zu den jeweiligen trails sind gut zu fahren. Wobei der letzte zum Jägersteig brutal viel Körner gekostet hat.


----------



## Climax_66 (21. August 2015)

Irgendwie wie fahr ich anders als andere in Mil.  Ich fahr immer die flachste und kürzeste Strecke hoch weil der Fokus auf den Trails liegt und um den richtigen Flow zu bekommen fahr ich meist 3x Hintereinander den Quellentrail und den Tobistrail.  Da hab ich dann auch über 1000hm und das schickt meistens. Keltensteig ist auch geil aber da der uphill zum Quellentrail der selbe ist, nehm ich oben angekommen doch meist den Queullentrail.


----------



## Alex1206 (21. August 2015)

bernd e schrieb:


> Nur 12 km!? Macht die Schleife hintenrum, vom Tobistrial Richtung Wertheim und zurück zum Einstieg Tobistrail, soviel aus? Hätte da mal 5-8km Ersparnis getipt.


Einen Trail lasse ich dabei aus. Damit komme ich auf die 12 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (25. August 2015)

Danke Danke Danke - für den prima Rundkurs! Sonntag war's wieder very geil. 
Haben auch viele freundliche Mitbiker/innen auf den Trails und beim Pizzaessen getroffen.







Gesendet von iDöner


----------



## Tshikey (19. Oktober 2015)

hallo ibc!

am kommenden sonntag, 25. oktober, führen wir wieder unsere herbstliche
*
laubritter 2015* 

tour durch und laden euch hierzu alle herzlichst ein!

start ist wieder um 10:00 am schützenhaus in miltenberg. bitte kommt
'ne halbe minute' früher um euch anzumelden, eine gebühr erheben wir wie 
gewohnt nicht, freuen uns aber über spenden für den trailbau! 

wir haben wieder eine spannende tour mit möglichst hohem anteil an naturwegen 
und trails für euch zusammengestellt, rauf wie runter; und nach knapp ²/3 der strecke
dürfen wir uns alle mit einer wurst für die letzte abfahrt und den folgenden anstieg
zurück zum schützenhaus stärken!

wir starten in einer großen truppe, jeder kann und soll sein eigenes tempo fahren, die
etwas schnelleren eher vorne, die nicht ganz so flotten vielleicht weiter hinten und der 
rest halt verteilt dazwischen. dadurch sollte die tour für jeden anspruch genügen und
uns wie euch vollen bike-spaß garantieren!

streckendaten: 34km, 1070hm, wurst bei km22

also kommt und fahrt mit uns eine reizvolle strecke 
in der gemeinschaft trailbegeisterter biker!

bis sonntag u. 
gruß, 
tshikey


----------



## ml IX (20. Oktober 2015)

Leider selbst am guiden, sonst wäre ich definitiv dabei gewesen.


----------



## Hacklschorsch (23. Oktober 2015)

ml IX schrieb:


> Leider selbst am guiden, sonst wäre ich definitiv dabei gewesen.



..so geht`s mir auch! Hätte mich besonders auf die Wurst gefreut ;-) 
Viel Spass!


----------



## jr_hebboch (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaub ich riskiere es mal.

Wenn ich nicht mehr kann, kann ich ja abbrechen ...


----------



## Tshikey (25. Oktober 2015)

danke an alle Laubritter!
hier gibt es die bilder:  
https://sharegallery.strato.com/pages/mtb2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi_1984 (26. Oktober 2015)

1000 Dank an alle beteiligten Miltenberger für die extrem gelungene Veranstaltung! Da hat ja mal alles gepasst! Schöne abwechslungsreiche Strecke, Wetter gut, ein Haufen nette Mitfahrer, entspannte Guides, viel Worscht auf dem Pausenbrötchen und lecker Abschlusspunsch.


----------



## Sven_85 (26. Oktober 2015)

Es regt mich jedes mal tierisch auf, dass ich an den "öffentlichen" Terminen keine Zeit hab 
Die Strecke ist einfach herrlich und ich würd gern mal die Leute hinter den Kulissen kennenlernen. Vllt klappt es ja nächstes Jahr


----------



## MeineMudda (27. Oktober 2015)

Tshikey schrieb:


> danke an alle Laubritter!
> hier gibt es die bilder:
> https://sharegallery.strato.com/pages/mtb2015




Moin,
gar keiner mit einem e-Mountenbike dabei.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Tshikey (28. Oktober 2015)

MeineMudda schrieb:


> Moin,
> gar keiner mit einem e-Mountenbike dabei.
> 
> Gruß Oliver



..  fast wahr, denn ein pedelec wurde gesichtet,
aber es war noch jung und scheu
und wollte sich nicht so gerne ablichten lassen!

doch unserem unerbitterlichen foto-jäger thomas ist
dennoch ein fast glatter side-shot gelungen:


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Oktober 2015)

Frage: wann wird diesen Herbst offiziell geschlossen?
Kann man diesen Samstag noch mal fahren?


----------



## Arathoernchen (2. November 2015)

Wir wollen uns jetzt mal bedanken:

Bei allen die unsere MIL1 lieben, fahren und immer wieder bei uns zu Gast sind. 
Es ist Lohn und Anerkennung für unsere bereits geleistete Arbeit und Ansporn nicht nachzulassen in unseren Bemühungen die Strecke in Schuss zu halten und zu verbessern. 
Alleine was nur das letzte Wochenende hier los war, macht uns auch ein bisschen stolz. 

Bei allen die zu unseren Veranstaltungen kommen. Das ist das I-tüpfelchen. Direktes Feedback und mitunter interessante und horizonterweiternde Bike-Philosophien.
Natürlich ist dabei auch das finanzielle Lob nicht unerheblich. 
Danke für die vielen Spenden!!! 

Bei allen aus unserem Umfeld die uns unterstützen. Immer!

-Die Mitbiker von MTB -Mil, die als Guides fungieren. 
-Marion und Ihr Team, welches bei Veranstaltungen immer dabei ist und einen Stand stellt und natürlich durch ihr Sponsoring. 

-Allen Familien! Ich weis, Bike-Nerds sind nicht einfach und oft wird das Familienleben der Bikesaison angepasst. Danke. 

Es war eine wundervolle Saison.
Schaut euch über den Winter die Bilder im Kopf nochmal genau an. Macht Pläne für nächstes Jahr und kommt vor allem heil durch die kalte Zeit, damit wir euch im März wieder auf der Mil 1 begrüßen können. 

Denn das Traurige kommt immer zum Schluss. 

Die Mil1 ist ab sofort geschlossen!
Wie jedes Jahr braucht die Strecke ein bisschen Ruhe über den Winter und wir etwas Zeit zum überarbeiten derselben. 
Jeder der schon mal einen Trail gesehen hat, nachdem 20 Biker bei Nässe drüber sind, weiß was ich meine. 

Ihr wisst ja, 

No dig, no ride!


----------



## ml IX (3. November 2015)

Schade, hatten für Samstag noch eine IG-TOUR zu euch geplant. 
Freuen uns schon aufs nächste Jahr und nochmal ein riesen Lob und Dankeschön für eure Arbeit. 

Ride On 
DIMB IG Hessischer Spessart


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. November 2015)

Von unserer Seite - Spessartwölfe - auch ein riesen Dankeschön für die Nutzungsmöglichkeit der super Trails in Miltenberg!

Wir sind pünktlich zum Saisonstart 2016 wieder vor Ort!


----------



## OliverKaa (11. November 2015)

Yo - DANKE
und bis 2016!
Cheers


----------



## Herty (20. November 2015)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ..  fast wahr, denn ein pedelec wurde gesichtet,
> aber es war noch jung und scheu
> und wollte sich nicht so gerne ablichten lassen!
> 
> ...



Das Bike selbst war zwar scheu, ist aber mit "offenen Augen" dabei gewesen!

Hier ein kleines Video:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arathoernchen (24. November 2015)

Danke Herty, dass lässt die Erinnerung wieder ein bißchen hochköcheln. War ein schöner Tag...


----------



## darkrider23 (27. Februar 2016)

Ich nutze jetzt mal diesen Thread...gibt es unter den Geopark Runden eine weitere, die Trail mäßigan das Niveau von Miltenberg rankommt?
Komme aus Ober-Ramstadt und bei uns kann man die Strecke (fast) mit dem Rennrad fahren ;-)


----------



## Brickowski (27. Februar 2016)

Amorbach würde mir da einfallen. Ist nicht ganz vergleichbar, aber die Trails sind gut, wenn auch ein,zwei schöne nicht in der Runde sind.


----------



## Jockel2 (28. Februar 2016)

Es gibt soweit ich weis nichts vergleichbares. Amorbach und Großheubach sind aber auch schöne Strecken, mit anspruchsvollen Passagen. In der Region gibt es über die Strecken hinaus noch einiges. Siehe hierzu: mtb-amorbach.de. Ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Je nachdem wo gerade Waldarbeiten waren, aber trotzdem sehr informativ.
Kannst auch diese Amorbachrunde nehmen. Kurz aber sehr heftig:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=24802894123C2B3E14BE386C9F27E183.fe1?fileId=qeirouvymnzgkdiw
Schöne teils anspruchsvolle Trailabfahrten, knackige Trailanstiege, die (fast) niemand ganz ohne absteigen schafft. Die Schleife im Track im Uhrzeigersinn fahren, oder einfach am Fuß der Trailabfahrt umdrehen und das Ding wieder hoch.
Anders als Miltenberg, aber keinesfalls schlechter. Einen höheren Trailanteil wirst Du im Odenwald kaum finden.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (28. Februar 2016)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Ich nutze jetzt mal diesen Thread...gibt es unter den Geopark Runden eine weitere, die Trail mäßigan das Niveau von Miltenberg rankommt?
> Komme aus Ober-Ramstadt und bei uns kann man die Strecke (fast) mit dem Rennrad fahren ;-)



sorry für OT, aber es gibt unzählige Trails in "deiner Gegend" die technisch ähnlich oder gar anspruchsvoller sind, wie z.B.
am Frankenstein, Meli ...


----------



## darkrider23 (28. Februar 2016)

Super, danke für eure Tipps!
@Grobi-Stollo ; meine Hausstrecken kenne ich mittlerweile im Schlaf, daher habe ich ja jetzt angefangen mal ein bisschen weiter weg zu suchen!


----------



## Brickowski (28. Februar 2016)

Die Amorbachtour von Jockel2 sieht gut aus! Wolkmann und Zittenfeldener Quelle sind schon feine Trails.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. März 2016)

Wann wird dieses Jahr die MIL1 wieder freigegeben?


----------



## ml IX (19. März 2016)

Auf der HP steht bis zum 15.03.  geschlossen, sollte also wieder freigegeben sein. Freu mich auch schon wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (19. März 2016)

Danke...hätte selbst nachschauen können / nicht so weit gedacht


----------



## ml IX (19. März 2016)

Sehr gerne


----------



## Arathoernchen (30. März 2016)

Am 10.4.2016 ist es wieder soweit. 

Um 10.00 Uhr starten wir mit unserer Frühjahrstour '3 Trails unlimited'. 
Startpunkt ist wie immer am Schützenhaus in Miltenberg ( Startpunkt der MIL 1). Wie schon die letzten Male haben wir auch dieses Mal eine neue, spannende Runde zusammengestellt. 

Wie gewohnt erwarten Euch einige unbekannte Trailabschnitte im Bikeeldorado zwischen Odenwald und Spessart.
Die Runde umfasst ca. 33 km bei ca. 1000 Höhenmetern, also wieder knackige Uphills und coole Downhills.
Wer es etwas ruhiger angehen will, kann gemeinsam mit den Guides an verschiedenen Stellen abkürzen.

Um den kulinarischen Highlight zwischen durch kümmert sich unser Gourmet Klaus, demzufolge verhungert auch niemand unterwegs.
Nach der Tour lassen wir uns dann von Antonio im Schützenhaus verwöhnen.

Trails unlimited ist wie immer umsonst. Über Spenden freuen wir uns immer.

Weiter Informationen zur Tour findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage: www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de

Die Veranstaltung findet bei jedem Wetter statt! Jeder Teilnehmer fährt auf eigene Gefahr!

Voranmeldungen für Trail unlimited sind erwünscht. Nur so können wir planen. Es reicht eine kurze Mail an '[email protected]'.


----------



## Atzec (10. April 2016)

Danke fürs Trails Unlimited heute. War gut bei euch.


----------



## chrisk78 (10. April 2016)

danke. wetter hat gepasst


----------



## maxito (22. Mai 2016)

War gestern das erste Mal den Trail fahren. Nach all dem Lob, dass man liest konnte ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass es wirklich so toll ist, jetzt habe ich es erfahren! Es ist noch viel besser! Besten Dank an die Trailbauer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wir wollen am Sa. die MIL1 mal wieder fahren.
Wie sieht die Strecke aus?
Wird man richtig eingesaut und ....?
Wir wollen auf der Rückfahrt nicht das Auto einsauen.

Danke für die Antwort

Gruss


----------



## Keeper1407 (10. Juni 2016)

War heute rund um die Strecke unterwegs. Der Wald steht voller Wasser. Die Strecke ist bestenfalls feucht, in der Regel matschig und an den bekannten Stellen schlammig. Ich würde, schon alleine um die die Strecke zu schonen, nicht fahren.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (12. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Info.
Wir haben es dann gelassen.

Gruss


----------



## Steppi01 (30. Juni 2016)

Ich habe geplant morgen mal die MIL1 fahren.
Kann wer etwas zum aktuellen Streckenzustand sagen? sollte sich in der Zwischenzeit ja gebessert haben.

Grüße
Steppi


----------



## kreisbremser (30. Juni 2016)

Steppi01 schrieb:


> Ich habe geplant morgen mal die MIL1 fahren.
> Kann wer etwas zum aktuellen Streckenzustand sagen? sollte sich in der Zwischenzeit ja gebessert haben.
> 
> Grüße
> Steppi



das schreibt MTB in Miltenberg:
"
*Herzlich Willkommen auf der Homepage Mountainbike Miltenberg*
* Tobistrail  wieder frei !!!*
*Wir waren heute im Tobistrail unterwegs und haben alle Schäden beseitigt. Beim befahren aber immer noch aufpassen da alles sehr schmierig ist.*
*Auf den anderen Streckenabschnitten der MIL 1 ist aber weiterhin mit Beeinträchtigungen durch Ausspülungen zu rechnen.*
"


----------



## Steppi01 (30. Juni 2016)

Danke, das habe ich gelesen; aber der Eintrag ist auch schon ein paar Tage alt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giesskaennchen (13. Juli 2016)

Grüsst Euch! Wie wars am letzten Wochenende auf den Strecken? Wollte mal kommendes WE vorbei schauen


----------



## Brickowski (13. Juli 2016)

Alles trocken die letzten Tage.


----------



## Giesskaennchen (14. Juli 2016)

Danke, super! 
Ich war das letzte Mal im Mai dort, da wars noch gut, dann hat der massive Regen ja wohl einiges durcheinandergebracht.


----------



## hardtails (14. Juli 2016)

bis auf einen trail der eine leichte regenrinne hatte passte letzte woche zumindest bei den trails alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Juli 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> bis auf einen trail der eine leichte regenrinne hatte passte letzte woche zumindest bei den trails alles


auch nicht schlimmer als die ein oder andere Stelle an denen sich die, die ihre Bremse nicht bedienen können, mal wieder ausgetobt haben


----------



## Arathoernchen (14. Juli 2016)

Zurzeit ist alles soweit in Ordnung. 

Allerdings wird demnächst Abschnitt 3+4 des Quellentrails und Abschnitt 2+3 des Keltentrails durchforstet. Die Arbeiten werden voraussichtlich mit Seilzügen umgesetzt und sind für August festgesetzt, können sich aber nach hinten verzögern. Wie das halt mit Terminen so ist. 

Wir werden Umleitungen ausschildern, diese verlaufen aber großteils auf Schotter. Die Trails bleiben aber sicher bis nächstes Frühjahr gesperrt, da wir vieles neu anlegen müssen. Auf die Wegführung wird lt. Forst bei den Arbeiten kaum Rücksicht genommen werden.

Wenn die Einschneidungen zu groß werden, kann es auch sein, dass wir die MIL1 dieses Jahr aus Sicherheitsgründen auch schon für den Herbst schließen. Durch oben genanntes Gebiet geht nunmal die Hauptachse der MIL1.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Juli 2016)

so mitten in der Saison ist das ja mal richtig sch.... 
Da muss ich in der nächsten Woche noch mal etwas zeitig Feierabend machen und noch mal hin, bevor nach meinem Sommerurlaub vielleicht nix mehr geht.
Für Schotterpisten fahren ist mir das von AB aus unter der Woche als Feierabendrunde dann doch zu weit
hoffen wir mal, dass der Termin sich deutlich verschiebt
Meldet bitte wenn die Arbeiten beginnen.



Arathoernchen schrieb:


> Auf die Wegführung wird lt. Forst bei den Arbeiten kaum Rücksicht genommen werden.


klar, im Harvester fällt das nicht auf ob da ein Weg ist, der rumpelt drüber....
Wenn ich mir bei mir zu hause in der Pfalz so manchen unserer Trails anschaue über den der Forst gewütet ist, befürchte ich das Schlimmste für die betroffenen Abschnitte.


----------



## Steppi01 (16. Juli 2016)

Ich bin dann heute mal dort unterwegs; vielleicht trifft man sich ja


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Das-Licht (16. Juli 2016)

...falls es hier interessiert, mal mein Bildbeitrag aus dem e-mtb-Forum.
http://www.emtb-news.de/forum/threads/der-geo-naturpark-bergstrasse-odenwald.70/page-2




Das-Licht schrieb:


> Die letzten zwei Monate war ich viel anderweitig in Europa mit dem MTP und auch MTB unterwegs. Und eine Woche Ausfall hatte ich auch noch wegen Zahnschmerzen. :-( So blieben mir nun nur wenige Urlaubstage um mich mal an der bekannten MTB-Strecke MIL1 Miltenberg zu versuchen. Ein MTB-Forenmitglied machte mich darauf aufmerksam, dass dort wohl wegen Holzfällung ab August Schluss sei. Und in der Tat fand ich etliche markierte Bäume vor. So fuhr ich dort nun an drei Tagen, und begegnete an zwei Tagen Niemand, und nur einmal zwei MTBlern ohne Trailambition, da diese auf den Forststraßen blieben. Die Strecke selbst, hat im MTB Forum ihren eigenen Thread:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausgeschilderte-mtb-strecke-miltenberg.614915/page-18
> 
> Nun also zu den Bildern der Strecke:
> ...


----------



## darkrider23 (24. Juli 2016)

Frage an die Betreiber: 

Warum steht auf der Geopark Seite nichts von den aktuellen Absperrungen?
Sind heute über 1 Stunde angereist und standen vor "verschlossenen Türen"


----------



## SpessartFuchs (24. Juli 2016)

Ist bekannt gegeben worden, soweit ich weiß auf Facebook und auf deren Homepage...

Bringt euch natürlich im Moment nix..


----------



## hardtails (24. Juli 2016)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Sind heute über 1 Stunde angereist und standen vor "verschlossenen Türen"




was ist den akktuell gesperrt?
wegen den baumfällarbeiten?


----------



## chrisk78 (24. Juli 2016)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Frage an die Betreiber:
> 
> Warum steht auf der Geopark Seite nichts von den aktuellen Absperrungen?
> Sind heute über 1 Stunde angereist und standen vor "verschlossenen Türen"



sry. bevor ich ne std. anreise in kauf nehme informier ich mich erstmal ob alles passt.
den betreiber für deine unfähigkeit verantwortlich zu machen übersteigt meinen allzu beschränkten horizont... aber hey ich bin ein ganz netter --> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mtb+miltenberg für´s nexte mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arathoernchen (24. Juli 2016)

Am alle die es zu spät erreicht, Entschuldigung. Aber wir haben versucht überall unsere Trailsperrung bekannt zu geben. Facebook, Homepage... 

Dieses Forum haben wir leider vergessen und auf die Geopark Seite haben wir keinen Einfluss. 

Nun zu den Fakten.  
Die Mil1 ist nicht gesperrt. Es sind zwei Trails und einige Forststrassen von fällungen uns Rückarbeiten betroffen. 
Der Quellentrail ab dem zweiten Abschnitt und der Keltentrail, ebenfalls ab dem zweiten Abschnitt. Tobitrail, Jägersteig und Akazientrail sind nicht betroffen. 
Die betroffenen Stellen sind mit Umleitungen beschildert. 

Die Arbeiten werden mehrere Monate dauern, auch aufgrund der Größe des Gebiets. 
Also dieses Jahr wird es wohl nix mehr mit den betroffen Trails. 



Die Sperrung ist unbedingt einzuhalten!
Erstens weil mit Seilwinde gearbeitet wird und gefühlt jeder zweite Baum gefällt wird. Was bedeutet das es saugefährlich wird. 
Zum anderen, wenn Biker die Sperrung ignorieren, fällt das auf uns zurück und erschwert uns die Arbeit mit den Behörden.


----------



## darkrider23 (25. Juli 2016)

Danke für die ausführliche Info!

@chrisk78: Schlecht geschlafen? An welcher Stelle hab ich die Betreiber für irgendetwas verantwortlich gemacht?! ist es soweit hergeholt auf der Geopark MTB-Seite, über die ich die Strecke überhaupt erste gefunden hab, unter dem Menüpunkt "Streckenzustand" nachzuschauen?


----------



## hardtails (25. Juli 2016)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> ist es soweit hergeholt auf der Geopark MTB-Seite, über die ich die Strecke überhaupt erste gefunden hab, unter dem Menüpunkt "Streckenzustand" nachzuschauen?






> Zur Zeit keine besonderen Meldungen


----------



## Giesskaennchen (23. August 2016)

Arathoernchen schrieb:


> Nun zu den Fakten.
> Die Mil1 ist nicht gesperrt. Es sind zwei Trails und einige Forststrassen von fällungen uns Rückarbeiten betroffen.
> Der Quellentrail ab dem zweiten Abschnitt und der Keltentrail, ebenfalls ab dem zweiten Abschnitt. Tobitrail, Jägersteig und Akazientrail sind nicht betroffen.
> Die betroffenen Stellen sind mit Umleitungen beschildert.
> ...



Au Kacke 
Biste mal etwas abwesend...und dann musste das lesen.
Sind das gepachtete Waldstücke oder Gemeinde?
Wieder ein Totalausfall dieses Jahr.

Muss dann wohl mal die GH1 oder alternativ Amorbach unter die Stollen nehmen.


----------



## Giesskaennchen (15. September 2016)

Hi da draussen...

gibt es Neuigkeiten - vielleicht sogar positive - zur Nutzbarkeit der MIL1-Trails?
War mal jemand in den letzten 2 Wochen vor Ort?

Grüße. G.


----------



## Tshikey (15. September 2016)

Giesskaennchen schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Muss dann wohl mal die GH1 oder alternativ Amorbach unter die Stollen nehmen.



Eine weiter Alternative wäre ab dem 24.09. in Collenberg:

http://www.tsvcollenberg.de/

Ab dann kann man die neue beschilderte Strecke Co1 fahren, viele neu angelegte Trails warten darauf unter die Stollen genommen zu werden! Die Runde kostet mit fast 1000 Hm auf 34 km schon gut Körner, hat 2 lange Anstiege vom Maintal aus jeweils hoch auf (fast) Geiersberg bzw. Eselsweg. Man kann aber nach knapp der Hälfte wieder im Ort eine Pause einlegen u. z.b. im "Schiff" einkehren. Ich bin die Strecke jetzt ein mal teilweise u. ein mal komplett gefahren und sicher nicht das letzte mal! Dankeschön an alle Collenberger Trailbauer - Top was ihr hier in der kurzen Zeit gebaut und angelegt habt! 

Mein persönliches Ranking hier bei uns somit:
MIL1 - soweit wieder fahrbar
Co1 - ab 24.09.16, die Strecke rockt!
Gh1 - immer wieder gern!
Am1 - + Trails die hier leider nicht aufgenommen werden durften! (Was eine Schande!)

Bis zum 24. Sept. in Collenberg,
Tshikey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (15. September 2016)

In Mil wird noch Holz gemacht, d.h. die Sperrungen sind noch vorhanden! Die alternativen Abfahrten sind aber auf jeden Fall spaßig, zumal Tobis Trail ohnehin komplett frei ist. Eine Runde aus Jägersteig, Kutscherpfad und Tobis Trail ist auf jeden Fall drin, wer mehr möchte kann ja noch die oberen Stücke vom Quellen- und Keltentrail mitnehmen.


----------



## Pusti (26. September 2016)

Tshikey schrieb:


> Eine weiter Alternative wäre ab dem 24.09. in Collenberg:
> 
> http://www.tsvcollenberg.de/
> 
> ...



@Tshikey:
Danke für den Hinweis auf unsere Strecke... Die Eröffnung am 24.09. lief perfekt. Wir haben jedoch festgestellt, dass wir an der einen oder anderen Stelle noch ein paar Schilder anbringen müssen. Vor allem nach dem zweiten Abschnitt der Schneid und zum Beginn der Borderline wurde sich hin und wieder verfahren. Aber ansonsten steht mit der Co1 eine wirklich spaßige Strecke zur Verfügung....

Ihr findet die GPS Tracks auf:
www.tsvcollenberg.de ---> Abt. Mountainbike ---> Co1
und auf der Seite von Bike und Burg:
www.Bike-und-Burg.de --->Co1


----------



## Giesskaennchen (26. September 2016)

War auch dabei und es hat gefallen 
Hut ab vor der Initiative der Macher 
Beschilderung, ja, könnte etwas deutlicher sein, aber beim 2ten Mal sitzt es ja schon...

Ich komme wieder


----------



## Arathoernchen (26. September 2016)

Servus zsamme, 

Ist vielleicht etwas spät, für die wo zwei Monate im voraus planen, aber für kurzentschlossene ein guter Termin. 

Am 16.10. gibt's wieder unser beliebtes *Laubritter*! 

Wie immer geführt von uns Miltenberger Bikern, geht's über knapp 1000 Altimeter auf 36 km verteilt. 

Start ist wie sonst auch um 10:00 am Schützenhaus in Miltenberg. Eintritt ist frei. Spenden immer gern gesehen.

Wie die letzten Jahre auch wird wieder im Massenstart losgefahren und jeder sortiert sich bei dem Tempo ein dass ihm oder auch ihr gefällt.  Ich mach Besenwagen und kehr die letzten zsamme. 

Unsere gute Freundin Marion von Mb-Rad-Sport wird übrigens auch wieder dabei sein und euch das ein oder andere Bike zur Verfügung stellen, welches ihr nach der Tour sicher nicht mehr abgeben wollt.

Wir freun uns schon auf euch, 

MTB Miltenberg


----------



## Keepiru (27. September 2016)

Mit den Sperrungen lohnt sich die MIL im Moment leider nicht. :/
Ist aber nicht schlimm, wir werden am Freitag mal die andere Mainseite erkunden. Da gibts ja auch einiges!


----------



## darkrider23 (17. Oktober 2016)

Ist MIL1 eigentlich wieder komplett befahrbar?


----------



## Keeper1407 (17. Oktober 2016)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Ist MIL1 eigentlich wieder komplett befahrbar?


Nein.


----------



## bernd e (17. Oktober 2016)

Ein Bekannter hat mir erzählt, dass die MIL1 noch bis weit in 2017 in großen Teilen gesprerrt sein wird. Scheinbar soll dort kein Baum mehr stehenbleiben.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Oktober 2016)

bernd e schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat mir erzählt, dass die MIL1 noch bis weit in 2017 in großen Teilen gesprerrt sein wird. Scheinbar soll dort *kein Baum mehr stehenbleiben*.


Macht ja auch Sinn. Was wollen wir mit den blöden Bäumen im Wald 

Mannmannmann, so kann man sich als Gemeinde sein großes Plus bei Leuten unter 60 auch kaputt machen (lassen)


----------



## Brickowski (17. Oktober 2016)

Hier der passende Artikel dazu: http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-miltenberg/art3999,4268834

Wir werden sehen, wann, was, wie. Auf jeden Fall wird es nicht schlechter als vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (17. Oktober 2016)

bernd e schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat mir erzählt, dass die MIL1 noch bis weit in 2017 in großen Teilen gesprerrt sein wird. Scheinbar soll dort kein Baum mehr stehenbleiben.



was zum henker machen die da ?!?!?!


----------



## bernd e (17. Oktober 2016)

Keepiru schrieb:


> was zum henker machen die da ?!?!?!


Keine Ahung. Aber wenn man das verfolgt, sind einige Teile schon länger betroffen. Sturmschaden war aber auch mal dabei (wenn ich mich recht erinnere).


----------



## Athabaske (18. Oktober 2016)

Wieso macht man beim Holzeinschlag eine Winterpause?


----------



## darkrider23 (18. Oktober 2016)

Schade für uns Biker, aber immerhin wird für den ein oder anderen ein neuer X5 rausspringen...


----------



## Micro767 (18. Oktober 2016)

und z.G. läuft es nicht wie auf anderen GEO Park Strecken !
um den Melibocus herrum war zur Eröffung der Strecken mancher Abschnitt noch ein kleiner Trail, nach dem ersten Holzeinschlag war es eine neu aufgeschotterte Waldautobahn ....


----------



## hardtails (18. Oktober 2016)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Auf der MIL1 in Miltenberg sind mal wieder ein paar Steinmännle aufzubauen...
> Anhang anzeigen 537793
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 537794
> ...



@Keeper1407 wohl erst unterwegs, er sollte den aktuellen Stand kennen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-aus-dem-odenwald.463967/page-87#post-14116409


----------



## Keeper1407 (18. Oktober 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> @Keeper1407 wohl erst unterwegs, er sollte den aktuellen Stand kennen
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-aus-dem-odenwald.463967/page-87#post-14116409



Die Sperrungen und Umleitungen sind immer noch da. Bin aber nicht die gesamte Strecke abgefahren. Wohne in der Nähe und fahr halt viel in der Gegend rum. Arathörnchen von den Miltenberger Trailbauern hat hier mit seinen Einträgen #429 und #437 bereits geschrieben, was aktuell Sache ist.


----------



## BenNesta85 (19. Oktober 2016)

Servus Leute.
Mal was ganz anderes hat jmd Erfahrungen mit Bikebrillen die Stärke haben. Habe mich bei einem Opriker informiert, 470€uronen. Gibts da günstigere und gute?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand gute Tipps.
Thx


----------



## Micro767 (19. Oktober 2016)

Alpina hatte da mal ein recht gute im Programm. Kunstoffglässer mit Schliff und darüber eine z.B. selbstönende Scheibe zu wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (19. Oktober 2016)

BenNesta85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja jemand gute Tipps.
> Thx



Die Aufgabenstellung hatte ich auch, schau mal hier https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rbs-19-brillenset/aid:687578 mit zusätlich zu erwerbendem Optikadapter RBS19 für 9,90 Euro. Damit ziehst du zu deinem Optiker und läßt dir zwei Gläser machen.

Ich habe das Vorgängermodell und komme gut damit zurecht. Solltest du mit deutlich unter 100,00 Euronen auskommen.

Gruß, Klaus


----------



## Athabaske (19. Oktober 2016)

Meine Frau trägt Kontaktlinsen unter eine normalen Fahrradbrille, bzw einer Schutzbrille aus dem Arbeitsschutz (Kosten unter 20 €).


----------



## Micro767 (19. Oktober 2016)

qlaus schrieb:


> Die Aufgabenstellung hatte ich auch, schau mal hier https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rbs-19-brillenset/aid:687578 mit zusätlich zu erwerbendem Optikadapter RBS19 für 9,90 Euro. Damit ziehst du zu deinem Optiker und läßt dir zwei Gläser machen.
> 
> Ich habe das Vorgängermodell und komme gut damit zurecht. Solltest du mit deutlich unter 100,00 Euronen auskommen.
> 
> Gruß, Klaus



Die Lösung hatte ich auch schon, allerdings war ich aus 2 Gründen total unzufrieden damit: ich hab ständig mit den Wimpern über diesen Adapter gewischt und die Brille ist überdurchschnitlich viel angelaufen.


----------



## Micro767 (19. Oktober 2016)

die Alpina die ich meine ist wie diese hier nur ohne den Klappmechanismus

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rudy-project-exception-flip-up-brille/aid:108061


----------



## bernd e (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe seit Jahren Adidas mit Clip. Funktioniert gut, kannst die Scheiben wechseln (auch wenn sie mal verkratzt sind) und wenn sich die Sehstärke ändert, brauchst du nur "günstige" Kunststoffgläser.
Wenn fest verglast, hat angeblich Adidas auch etwas im Programm. Hat mir zumindest ein Kursteilnehmer mal gesagt.


----------



## BenNesta85 (19. Oktober 2016)

Das sind ja schon mal ein paar Tipps. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjom (16. November 2016)

Sind die Strecken aktuell wieder fahrbar? 
Laut Homepage immer noch Baumfällarbeiten?
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ind...kenbeitraege/aktuell-mil-1/54-streckenzustand

Darf man die Strecken überhaupt im Winter / bei ggf. feuchtem Boden befahren?


----------



## maxito (16. November 2016)

Auf Facebook schreiben sie:
Die Mil 1 Trails sind noch bis inkl. 27.11. Geöffnet. Danach erst wieder ab Mitte März, je nach Witterung.

Hier ein aktuelles Video:


----------



## hardtails (21. November 2016)

maxito schrieb:


> Auf Facebook schreiben sie:
> Die Mil 1 Trails sind noch bis inkl. 27.11. Geöffnet. Danach erst wieder ab Mitte März, je nach Witterung.



da steht aber auch das den rest der saison auch noch umleitungen gefahren werden.....


----------



## Arathoernchen (26. November 2016)

So, es ist wieder soweit. Die Trails sind wieder mal gesperrt. 
Der Quellentrail ist eh noch nicht wieder hergerrichtet (das können wir in den nächsten Wochen erst angehen, wenn die Holzlose rausgeholt sind). 
Ansonsten alles so wie gehabt. Bis Mitte, Ende März, je nach Witterung, bleiben die Trails zu. In diese Zeit wird nicht von uns geschaut ob Bäume oder Äste rumliegen und es werden auch Reparaturen an allen Trails vorgenommen. Soll bedeuten, da wo gestern noch ein Anlieger oder sonstiges stand, kann heute nix mehr sein. Die Folgen brauch ich nicht zu erläutern...

In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß auf euren Hometrails und bis nächstes Jahr auf der MIL 1. 

No dig, no ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## john_frink (12. Februar 2017)

Servus, 
ist schon absehbar, wie lange die Strecke noch gesperrt ist?


----------



## hardtails (12. Februar 2017)

aufm Zettel steht 15.3.
und ich kann mir vorstellen das der ein oder andere Baum auch drinnenliegt


----------



## Keeper1407 (13. Februar 2017)

Forstarbeiten sind überall im Gange. Und vom Sturmtief Egon liegt auch noch allerhand Klump in der Gegend rum.


----------



## Arathoernchen (24. Februar 2017)

Moin, 
ich meld mich jetzt erst, da noch nicht klar war wie die Arbeiten an den Trails vorangehen. Ein großes Problem das wir haben ist der Windbruch im Bereich Quellentrail III und IV. Egon hat dort, nachdem die Forstarbeiten die den Trail betroffen haben abgeschlossen waren, wieder 6 bis 10 Bäume mittten auf den Trail gelegt. Wir haben die Aussage vom Forst, dass die Bäume in den nächsten Wochen rausgezogen werden. Es kann aber dennoch sein, dass die Bäume auch noch in 2 Monaten liegen. Wir sind halt nicht so wichtig wie wir uns das gerne wünschen würden.
Es sollte also damit gerechnet werden, dass die Umleitung um den Quellentrail noch länger bestehn kann. 

Die anderen Trails sollten fertig werden bis zum 15.3.. Also fahrbar, fertig werden sie nie .


----------



## Athabaske (24. Februar 2017)

Ihr seid grosse Klasse!


----------



## Das-Licht (27. Februar 2017)

Arathoernchen schrieb:


> ...Wir haben die Aussage vom Forst, dass die Bäume in den nächsten Wochen rausgezogen werden. Es kann aber dennoch sein, dass die Bäume auch noch in 2 Monaten liegen.  ...



...dürft Ihr die Trails dort nicht selbst frei machen, oder fehlt Euch da die technische Möglichkeit? 
Ich kenne es von einigen Routen, dass man sich mit dem Geopark und dem Forst abstimmt, und dann das Holz selbst beseitigt. Ist allerdings Hessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arathoernchen (1. März 2017)

Kleinere Sachen machen wir selber. Aber das ist ne Nummer zu groß. Die Bäume liegen wie beim Mikado das ist uns zu heiß. Da soll sich ein Fachmann drum kümmern. 
Außerdem will der Forst auch nicht jeden in seinem Gebiet rumschneiden lassen. 
Auch müssen die Stämme ja irgendwie an den Weg gezogen werden. Geht nur mit schwerem Gerät.


----------



## Das-Licht (1. März 2017)

...Danke für die Info.


----------



## Athabaske (11. März 2017)

Hallo Ihr fleissigen Miltenberger!

Wie ist denn aktuell der Stand der Strecke? Ist wieder alles nach dem Winterschlaf freigegeben? Befahrbar?


----------



## Arathoernchen (12. März 2017)

Gude,

wir müssen euch leider eine schlechte Nachricht überbringen. 
Durch die Sturmschäden der letzten Wochen ist an eine Freigabe der Trails noch nicht zu denken. Im Quellentrail sind noch mehrere Bäume quer überm Trail und auch in Tobitrail und Keltentrail sind noch einige Aufräumarbeiten zu erledigen. Grösste Sorge ist aber wie gesagt der Quellentrail, wobei wir die Aussage vom Förster haben, dass in den nächsten Wochen alles rausgeräumt wird. Dann brauchen wir noch ein, zwei Tage zum drüberkehren.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, wir geben die Strecke erst zum *2. April *frei. 

So leid es uns tut aber dieses Jahr geht´s nicht anders.


----------



## Arathoernchen (31. März 2017)

Servus wieder mal,


ich hab heute zwei Bekanntmachungen für euch.

Die erste ist nicht gerade erfreulich:

Leider hat der Forst uns im Regen stehn lassen. Die Sturmschäden im Quellentrail sind noch nicht behoben und die 6-8 Bäume liegen immer noch da und machen den Trail unfahrbar. Ich hatte Hoffnung in diese Arbeitswoche gesetzt, da ich weiß dass in dem Gebiet gearbeitet wird.

Durch diese Verzögerung kann die MIL1 leider nur über die seit September ausgeschilderte Umleitung befahren werden. Wir bleiben dran und hoffen dass es nicht mehr allzu lange dauern wird bis der Quellentrail wieder frei ist.

Bitte probiert auch nicht den Trail doch zu befahren, da ich nicht sagen kann wo z.Zt. Arbeiten stattfinden und es wirklich nicht geht. Er ist auf locker leicht 150m komplett blockiert, nicht gut für euch und eure Bikes. Des weiteren liegen die Bäume unter Spannung und können sich abrupt bewegen und euch, oder schlimmer, eure Bikes einklemmen!

Wir sind, wie Ihr euch denken könnt, nicht zufrieden mit der Situation, können sie aber leider nicht ändern.

Tipp am Rande, Tobitrail ist super in Schuss.



Die Zweite ist besser:

Seit einigen Tagen steht die Strecke für unsere 4. Auflage von „Trails unlimited“. Wir haben eine schöne Runde mit 38 km und rund 1000 Höhenmetern für euch zusammengestellt.

Start ist um 10.00 Uhr am Schützenhaus in Miltenberg (die Anmeldung ist ab 09.00 Uhr besetzt).

Bitte meldet euch auch wirklich an, oder hinterher nach. Es ist keine Schikane sondern für unsere Statistik, mit der wir den Erfolg unserer Arbeit, falls es einmal Nötig sein sollte, belegen können.

Wie bei uns üblich keine Startgebühr und ein Verpflegungsstop der besonderen Art.



In diesem Sinne, wünsche ich euch ein schönes, sonniges Frühlings-Wochenende aus Miltenberg.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf den Trails (die offen sind).


----------



## kreisbremser (31. März 2017)

wann findet trails unlimited statt?


----------



## SpessartFuchs (31. März 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/events/239616726505057/?ti=icl

23.4.


----------



## ml IX (7. April 2017)

Leider noch im Urlaub, wünsche euch aber gutes gelingen und jede Menge Spaß 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Das-Licht (23. April 2017)

Heute war die Veranstaltung "trails unlimited" der Miltenberger Mountainbiker. 
http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/

In Miltenberg hat man heute eine gelunge Veranstaltung mit abwechsungsreichen und herasfordernden Trails geboten. 







Sehr viele Fahrerinnen und Fahrer nutzten diesen schönen Sonntag um sich mal richtig zu verausgaben. 






Zuerst fuhren Alle geschlossen zum Miltenberger Rathaus, um einfach mal zu zeigen, wieviele Menschen diesem "unsichtbarem" Sport nachkommen. Deutlich über hundert MTBler dürften es gewesen sein. 






Hier das Miltenberger Pflichtpanorama. Die große Gruppe wurde in fünf Leistungsgruppen eingeteilt. Mit meiner noch auskurierenden Bänderzerrung zog ich die sehr kleine Gruppe 2 vor... ...die wohl lediglich den Respektabstand zur 1 hielt, und ansonsten schon sehr stramm unterwegs war. 






Der andere Fotograf, und Guide auf dem Akazientrail. 






Gruppe 1 auf dem Trail dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfällt. 






Fahrtechnik...






...war schon an etlichen Stellen notwendig. 






Verpflegungsstop bei mb-radsport in Amorbach. 






...und danach ging es wieder bergauf um letztlich den Jägertrail zurück zum Miltenberger Schützenhaus zu fahren. 
Vielen Dank nochmal an alle Miltenberger MTBler, die Sponsoren, die für freie Verpflegung sorgte, und die Bergwacht, die für Notfälle bereit stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keller79 (23. April 2017)

Coole Sache...ist die Mil1 nun wieder frei befahrbar?


----------



## jr_hebboch (23. April 2017)

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an alle Organisatoren, Guides und Unterstützer!

Das was eine tolle Veranstaltung heute !!!


----------



## Athabaske (2. Mai 2017)

Ihr habt für diese Saison viel gearbeitet - Herzlichen Dank!!


----------



## Tshikey (2. Mai 2017)

keller79 schrieb:


> Coole Sache...ist die Mil1 nun wieder frei befahrbar?



.. leider noch nicht, wir geben bescheid wenn wieder alle trails offen sind!

mit den ausgeschilderten umleitungen ist's die strecke aber immer noch wert, gefahren zu werden!
der tobistrail ist komplett fahrbar, auch die teutonenschneise, der funtrack, das akazienwäldchen und der jägersteig. einschränkungen gibt es beim quellen- und keltentrail.

hier mal eine übersicht vom letzten streckencheck, der jetzige Streckenverlauf ist blau (Track) die original MIL1 orange (OpenCyclemap)





ihr seht, die unterschiede sind also gar nicht so arg....

den quellentail könnt ihr bis zum 3. abschnitt fahren, ein weg oberhalb weist zwar das umleitungsschild
nach rechts, der kurze abschnitt bis zum nächsten querweg ist aber auch schon wieder frei!





ihr fahrt dann bis zur schutzhütte und hier (die stufen oder daneben) über den kutscherpfad ri. burg hinab. aber nicht bis ganz hinab, sondern einen querweg oberhalb nach links ri. steinbruch.  hier fehlt leider (dauernd wieder) ein schild, anscheinend haben wir hier einen besonderen freund / spaßvogel.....





bei der markierung / wegepunkt geht's also nach links

dann führt die strecke weiter wie gehabt über den steinbruch und das akazienwäldchen die "monbrunner schleife" hoch bis zum keltensteig / keltentrail. dieser ist leider nur im ersten abschnitt frei und die umleitung führt über forstwege abermals vor bis zum kutscherpfad (einen abschnitt höher) und auch nur ein kurzes teilstück hinab.





beim nächsten querweg (markierung im bild) ist unser umleitungsschild an einem baumstumpf, dieses ist "gerne mal" verdreht und weist weiter geradeaus den pfad hinab. das ist aber falsch (danke an den "spaßvogel") und ihr würdet in einer endlosschleife den rest eurer tage auf der mil1 fristen!

hier müsst ihr also, egal wohin dieses schildchen weist unbedingt rechts den forstweg hoch. ihr folgt somit und dann weiterhin dem ursprünglichen verlauf der mil 1 weiter bis zum jägersteig und zum ausgangspunkt oder noch besser - bis zum biergarten am schützenhaus zurück!

lasst euch hier die pizza und ein bierchen o.ä. gut schmecken!
prosit,
tshikey


edit: gpx-track als zip angehängt....
edit2: gpx-track korrektur bei der burg


----------



## Athabaske (2. Mai 2017)

@Tshikey , vielen Dank für die Infos!

In zwei Wochen sind wir wieder da. Es ist einfach toll bei Euch.

Schon die Parkplatzschilder am Schützenhaus sind eine Freude für uns Gäste aus Baden-Württemberg.


----------



## Giesskaennchen (19. Juni 2017)

Servus mitananda 

ich war Ende April auf der Strecke. Tobis war prima, der Rest, wie oben beschrieben, noch ziemlich ramponiert / nicht befahrbar.

Frage an die Locals, hat sich mittlerweile die Lage am Quellen-/Keltentrail gebessert?

Danke für eine Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeKaWe (19. Juni 2017)

Wir waren gestern da und hatten jede Menge Spaß.
Hab zwar die Namen der Trails nicht im Kopf, aber ich glaube bis auf einen war alles befahrbar.


----------



## Tshikey (20. Juni 2017)

PeKaWe schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern da und hatten jede Menge Spaß.
> Hab zwar die Namen der Trails nicht im Kopf, aber ich glaube bis auf einen war alles befahrbar.



... yepp, nur noch der letzte abschnitt vom keltensteig ist gesperrt, der rest (also auch der quellentrail) ist alles wieder frei und mit ein bisschen glück und vielen fleißigen helfern ist die MIL1 ab samstag nachmittag wieder 'tutti kompletti originale' fahrbar! 
wir informieren euch!


----------



## Arathoernchen (23. Juni 2017)

Kurze Info zu den Bedingungen in Miltenberg z.Zt.:

Es sind alle Trails freigegeben. Einzige Ausnahme bildet der 3. Abschnitt des Keltentrails. Hier liegt im alten Einstieg noch ein großes Holzpolter.

Aufgrund dessen haben wir dort versucht einen neuen Einstieg zu schaffen. Dieser ist allerdings zu schwer, für 80% unserer Besucher. Deshalb bleibt dieser Abschnitt auch noch so lange komplett gesperrt, bis wir eine leichtere alternative anbieten können. 

Diejenigen unter euch, die den Einstieg fahren könnten, bitte ich um Nachsicht, dass wir den Abschnitt nicht freigeben können. Es ist unser Anliegen, dass bei uns jeder unbeschadet die Trails befahren kann. Dazu gehört halt auch keine zu schwere Stelle ohne Altenative zu lassen. 

Grüße von der MIL1


----------



## epic-mtb (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo!
Ich habe Euch ja versprochen, dass die Sicherheit auf der Strecke eine große Rolle spielt. Das Rettungskonzept ist nun fertig gestellt. Hier gilt besonderen Dank an Dr. Florian Bofinger von der Bergwacht. Das Rettungskonzept kann eingesehen werden unter
http://www.dr-bofinger.de/mtb/MIL1/Rettungskonzept MTB Trail Miltenberg 1 20170420.pdf
Wie bei den anderen benachbarten Strecken sind die Trails am Anfang mit ihren Namen beschildert, z.B. „Jägersteig1“. Wenn man sich das bei Einfahrt sich das merkt, bitte bei einem Notruf (112) das angeben, sodass die Rettungskräfte den Unfallort eingrenzen können.
Nebenbei kann man auf den Karten die  Gesamtstrecke farbig und natürlich auch die einzelen Trailabschnitte gut erkennen.
Ich hoffe, dass wir nur üben müssen, kein Ernstfall eintritt, wünsche immer viel Spaß 

Walter


----------



## epic-mtb (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo!
Ab 31.07.2017 bis in den September wird die Staatstraße 2309 zwischen Miltenberg und Wenschdorf saniert, d.h. voll für den Fahrzeugverkehr gesperrt. Für uns eigentlich uninteressant, wir fahren ja im Gelände. Jedoch gibt es leider ein paar Berührungspunkte:


Teutonensteig = Aufwärtstrail, wird zweimal die gesperrte Straße überquert. Hier besondere Aufmerksamkeit auf Baumaschinen, notfalls umgehen (siehe Bild) 



	  Akazientrail und Uphill Richtung Keltentrail/Monbrunn
Um den Rettungsdiensten im Ernstfall eine weite Anfahrt z.B. über Amorbach zu ermöglichen, wurden Forstwege als Rettungswegen (Schilder) markiert. Die Strecke trifft nach dem Akazientrail auf einen Rettungsweg und man muss auf ihm nach oben pedalieren. Gerade bei der Ausfahrt aus dem Akazientrail, aber auch noch später, auf Fahrzeuge (gerade Feuerwehrfahrzeuge brauchen den gesamten Weg) achten und dann sofort runter vom Weg (schließlich sind wir ja geländegängig). Wer heute schon aufwärts durch die Monbrunner Siedlung unterwegs war, hat die Schilder schon bemerken müssen. Hier war heute um 12 Uhr  erstaunlich viel los. 
Grüße an alle, die uns Hebbocher (wir war abwärts unterwegs) begegnet sind. 


 

Gruß
Walter


----------



## Knacki1 (22. August 2017)

Hallo Leute, war heute das erste Mal da.

Tolle Strecke, gute Arbeit!

Leider hab ich mich beim letzten Abschnitt Keltentrail total verfahren. Die Umleitungsschilder ergaben keinen Sinn, bzw. waren nicht vorhanden. Ich wurde bis runter zu den ersten Häusern am "Panoramaweg" geführt. Dort fehlte dann scheinbar ein Anschlussschild?!

Ich hab's dann trotzdem mit Umweg wieder auf den Trail geschafft und konnte den Jägersteig noch mitnehmen


----------



## AllmountainAndi (27. August 2017)

Waren gestern dort. Es war super. Endlich mal eine Tour aus dem Internet die Ihr Beschreibung gerecht wird und diese sogar noch übertrifft. Sehr sehr geil. Vielen Dank an die Erbauer.


----------



## Arathoernchen (21. September 2017)

Moin, 

Ich hab noch ein kleines Schmankerl zum Ende der Schönwettersaison.

Am 15.10. findet wieder unser Laubritter statt. Unsere Art in die dunkle Jahreszeit zu starten. 
Diesmal wird es das erste mal die Wahl zwischen zwei Strecken geben. Einmal 35km und 1000 hm und einmal 40 km und 1200 hm. Nicht viel Unterschied, aber für viele vielleicht auch das Zünglein an der Waage. 


Anmeldung ist ab neun Uhr, Start um 10:00 Uhr. Zur Verpflegung gibt's wie gewohnt was gscheit's. 
Alle Infos auf mountainbike-miltenberg.de

Freu mich auf euch....


----------



## Athabaske (21. September 2017)

Wie schnell sind die Laubritter dabei unterwegs? Ist das auch für eher kontemplativ hochfahrende etwas?


----------



## Mirror78 (22. September 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wie schnell sind die Laubritter dabei unterwegs? Ist das auch für eher kontemplativ hochfahrende etwas?



Beschaulich bzw. besinnlich eher nicht, eine gewisse Fitness sollte bei den "Laubrittern" schon da sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jr_hebboch (22. September 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wie schnell sind die Laubritter dabei unterwegs? Ist das auch für eher kontemplativ hochfahrende etwas?



Das letzte mal wurde glaube ich in 6 Gruppen eingeteilt. In der letzten war das Tempo moderat. Es ist keine Rennveranstaltung.


----------



## Sherwoodski (25. September 2017)

War erst gestern auf der Strecke unterwegs und war unangenehm überrascht, dass auch an ganz anderen Stellen Ungemach droht. Direkt im ersten Uphill Richtung Tobis Trail ist absolut kein Durchkommen. Da scheint es wohl erst in jüngster Zeit einiges an Bäumen zerkracht zu haben. Ist der Teil zwischen der Start-Forstpiste und Trail-Uphill. Da liegen auf einigen 100m sehr viele Bäume quer und das drüberklettern dauert ewig, ist super anstrengend und nicht ungefährlich. Sinnvoller war es, links oder rechts neben dem Weg zu schieben. Wesentlich einfacher wie über den Weg zu kraxeln...

Dummerweise habe ich und eine Gruppe vor mir unabhängig voneinander den Abzweig auf den Uphill-Trail verpasst. Haben uns dann irgendwie den Hang hoch durchgeschlagen und waren dann auf dem Trail bzw. der MIL 1. Unten im Gehölz hat es dann einen weiteren Fahrer erwischt, der sich sehr unglücklich den Fuß verstaucht hat. Einer hat ihm das Bike rausgezogen, aber für ihn war der Bike-Tag nach 10min Fahrt dank dickem Knöchel vorbei...

Frage an die Einheimischen:
Wie kann man die Stelle am einfachsten umgehen? Wird hier auch eine Umgehung ausgeschildert?

Fazit zu den restlichen ehemals gesperrten Teilen:
Quellentrail war komplett fahrbar, auch keine Sperrschilder gesehen, super. Der Keltentrail hat einen für mich gefühlten neuen Verlauf und ist ab dem ersten Abschnitt größtenteils eher eine Rinne/Bremswellen-Ansammlung. Dies ist sicherlich den Aufräumarbeiten geschuldet. Wahrscheinlich wird sich hier aber mit der Zeit eine neue, spannende Strecke ergeben...


Ansonsten nochmal vielen Dank für die ganzen, aufwendigen Streckenarbeiten dieses Jahr! Euch hats ja leider gleich mehrfach erwischt...


----------



## Sherwoodski (25. September 2017)

Achja und vl. noch ne Info für die Streckenmacher (falls noch nicht bekannt):
Entweder bin ich blind oder es fehlt an nicht unwichtiger Stelle ein Wegweiser. Nach dem Keltentrail kreuzt man im Uphill den Quellentrail. Kurz danach kann man entweder links oder rechts auf Forstweg weiter bergauf fahren. Links sieht man irgendeine Hütte, der richtige Weg geht aber rechts weiter... Also entweder hab ich das Schild nicht gesehen oder es ist tatsächlich keins da...

Ansonsten hingen vor dem Akazientrail glaube ich (ziemlich weit unten mit freier Sicht auf den Main usw.) noch lauter "Umleitungsschilder". Ist das nicht seit jeher die normale Strecke?


----------



## Stefanambass (25. September 2017)

Sherwoodski schrieb:


> Frage an die Einheimischen:
> Wie kann man die Stelle am einfachsten umgehen?



Wenn man die Straße zum Schützenhaus hoch kommt, kann man kurz vor der Rechtskurve den Schotterweg geradeaus weiter fahren. Diesem folgt man auch an der ersten Wegkreuzung weiter (links halten). An der nächsten Abzweigung folgt man rechts dem Weg, der dann um eine Rechtskurve führt (würde man hier links abzweigen kreuzt nach einigen Metern der Tobis Trail). In der nächsten Kurve kommt der versperrte Weg von rechts. Ab diesem Punkt ist man also wieder auf der MIL1. 

Das ist keine offizielle Umleitung, sondern nur der Weg, wie ich es umfahren würde bzw. umfahre. Theoretisch könnte man auch auf Wanderwegen abkürzen. Da ich aber nicht weiß ob das erwünscht ist, denke ich die Waldautobahn ist für das kurze Stück die beste Alternative.


----------



## Arathoernchen (26. September 2017)

Moin,  

Wir haben leider vom Forst keine Informationen über Holzarbeiten im Bereich unserer Strecke bekommen. Der Förster hatte uns einfach vergessen. 

Am Sonntag Mittag war ich zufällig auf der Mil 1 und hab das Maleur gesehen. Eine Umleitung hab ich dann abends noch ausgeschildert. 
Das kam für die, die sonntags unterwegs waren natürlich zu spät. Entschuldigung dafür.

Der Jägersteig ist auch von den arbeiten betroffen und wird auch umgeleitet. Die Schilder hängen noch nicht, aber spätestens am WE ist alles klar ersichtlich. Bis dahin ein bisschen Vorsicht auf dem Jägersteig. 

Danke 

Tobi


----------



## Athabaske (26. September 2017)

Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr der Wurm (aka Forst) in der Strecke - mag man Euch da nicht?

Das wäre schade, bei dem vorbildlichen Engagement.


----------



## jr_hebboch (26. September 2017)

Das ist schon ne Sauerei vom Forstbetrieb, die Bäume über ca. 150 Meter einfach quer über dem Weg liegen zu lassen. Das war ne ganz schöne Plackerei, das Bike da drüber/untendurch/aussenrum zu schaffen.


----------



## bernd e (27. September 2017)

War den Weg nicht vom Forst gesperrt!? Normal stellen die Schilder auf damit keiner das Gebiet betritt und zu Schaden kommt.


----------



## Sherwoodski (27. September 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> War den Weg nicht vom Forst gesperrt!? Normal stellen die Schilder auf damit keiner das Gebiet betritt und zu Schaden kommt.


Am oberen Ende des Uphilltrails hängt was, unten nix... D.h. das Schild bringt nur was für Fussgänger, Biker sehen es erst, wenns zu spät ist ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2 wheel drive (29. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Wir wollen übernächstes WE die MIL fahren, hab ich es richtig verstanden, dass aktuell alle Trails bis auf den Jägersteig fahrbar sind und ansonsten, zumindest im Moment, nur noch das oben gezeigte umfahren werden muss?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Infos


----------



## kreisbremser (30. September 2017)

gruß nach mil. schöne sache da, mit eurer jugend und natürlich die trails. auf bald mal wieder. wie waren die weitern empfehlungen noch gleich für längere aufenthalte?


----------



## Sherwoodski (1. Oktober 2017)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Wir wollen übernächstes WE die MIL fahren, hab ich es richtig verstanden, dass aktuell alle Trails bis auf den Jägersteig fahrbar sind und ansonsten, zumindest im Moment, nur noch das oben gezeigte umfahren werden muss?
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal für Infos


Richtig


----------



## Giesskaennchen (3. Oktober 2017)

Vorletzte Woche waren die Strecken o.k., der Keltentrail im mittleren Abschnitt allerdings ordentlich rumpelig.
Nach dem suuper Regen möchte ich mir nicht ausmalen, wie es aktuell aussieht.


----------



## Arathoernchen (8. Oktober 2017)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Wir wollen übernächstes WE die MIL fahren, hab ich es richtig verstanden, dass aktuell alle Trails bis auf den Jägersteig fahrbar sind und ansonsten, zumindest im Moment, nur noch das oben gezeigte umfahren werden muss?
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal für Infos


Wenn ich richtig liege, wollt Ihr am 14.-15.10. bei uns sein. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust bei unserer Veranstaltung mitzufahren. Start ist am 15.10. um 10:00 Uhr am Startpunkt MIL1/Schützenhaus. 

Infos auch über Mountainbike-Miltenberg.de


----------



## 2 wheel drive (9. Oktober 2017)

Arathoernchen schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig liege, wollt Ihr am 14.-15.10. bei uns sein. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust bei unserer Veranstaltung mitzufahren. Start ist am 15.10. um 10:00 Uhr am Startpunkt MIL1/Schützenhaus.
> 
> Infos auch über Mountainbike-Miltenberg.de



Vielen Dank für die Einladung, sind am 14. da, am Sonntag müssen meine Gäste leider wieder abreisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (16. Oktober 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-aus-dem-odenwald.463967/page-94#post-14841134

...ein Paar Bilder vom Sonntag gibt´s hier.


----------



## jr_hebboch (16. Oktober 2017)

Laubritter 2017:


Wieder einmal ein grosses Lob und Dankeschön an die Miltenberger Mountainbiker und alle Beteiligten.

Hat richtig Spass gemacht !!!


----------



## midige (29. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

war zum ersten Mal bei eurer Laubrittertour dabei, tolle Sache.

Dankeschön für die Mühe, natürlich auch bei Trailbau- und pflege.

Bei der Tour hat doch jemand Drohnenvideos gedreht, kann man die irgendwo anschauen?
Gibts auch Fotos von den "hinteren Gruppen" ab Nummer 3?


Happy Trails und immer genug Luft unter den Felgen

Grüße

Michael


----------



## jr_hebboch (21. November 2017)




----------



## kreisbremser (21. November 2017)

schade das es auf dem keltentrail so dunkel war. den bin ich bisher nicht gefahren.


----------



## Giesskaennchen (27. Januar 2018)

Grüsst Euch!

War schon mal jemand nach dem Sturm vor 2 Wochen wieder im Bereich Mil1?

Gabs wieder so drastische Schäden wie letztes Jahr?


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Januar 2018)

aktueller stand laut: http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de
"*Streckensperrung MIL 1*
*In der Zeit vom 21. November 2017 bis zum 31. März 2018 bleibt die MIL 1 gesperrt. In diesem Zeitraum werden wir einiges an Reparaturen und Verbesserungen an den Trails durchführen. Wer uns dabei unterstützen möchte ist gerne eingeladen, wir können immer fleißige Helfer brauchen.*"


----------



## Giesskaennchen (27. Januar 2018)

Na ja, klar, die Strecke ist ja jedes Jahr im Winter gesperrt.
Ich erhoffe mir eine Info aus Sicht eines 'Wanderers' im Revier.


----------



## Keeper1407 (28. Januar 2018)

Giesskaennchen schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus...kagge...und dazu kommt noch, dass die Rückemaschinen im super aufgeweichten Boden sich tief eingraben



Im Odenwald sieht es auch nicht anders aus als im Spessart. Land unter. Du weißt Bescheid.


----------



## Matse20 (9. April 2018)

Hallo Miltenberger!
Wie ist denn der Zustand der Trails momentan...schon fahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (9. April 2018)

Ich war am Donnerstag fahren. Nur oben vor dem Quellentrail musst du stabil schlittern können. 
Der Rest war ok. AM1 war am Freitag besser fahrbar.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (9. April 2018)

Wir waren am Sonntag dort, fanden alles wunderbar.. den Quellentrail sind wir 2x gefahren.
Der eine Abschnitt wurde zwischenzeitlich etwas umgelegt, was uns beim 2.run etwas verwirrte..
Macht aber auch Spaß...


----------



## Matse20 (9. April 2018)

Cool, danke für die Info!
Ich bin vorraussichtlich am Mittwoch in der Gegend am späten Nachmittag.
Hat jemand Lust auf eine gemeinsame Runde?


----------



## Arathoernchen (9. April 2018)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> Wir waren am Sonntag dort, fanden alles wunderbar.. den Quellentrail sind wir 2x gefahren.
> Der eine Abschnitt wurde zwischenzeitlich etwas umgelegt, was uns beim 2.run etwas verwirrte..
> Macht aber auch Spaß...



Ich wollte dich nicht verwirren. Sorry! 
Aber das Ding muss eingefahren werden.


----------



## Arathoernchen (9. April 2018)

Bevor ichs vergesse,

Am 29.4. steigt wieder unser Event:
TRAILS UNLIMITED

schon zum,  keine Ahnung wie often mal.

Seid dabei, wird wieder eine leckere Strecke. Klaus hat extra eine Schneise in die Hecken gehackt.

Start ist um 10:00 Uhr am Schützenhaus. Anmelden geht schon ab neun.

Wie immer keine Voranmeldung und kein Startgeld. Nur freiwillige Spenden wenns gefallen hat.

Verpflegung wird traditionell herzhaft und ist gesponsert von Marion und ihrem Team von MB-Rad-Sport und der Kelterei Dölp mit ihren geilen Öpplern!
Mercie vielmals schonmal dafür...


----------



## SpessartFuchs (9. April 2018)

Arathoernchen schrieb:


> Ich wollte dich nicht verwirren. Sorry!
> Aber das Ding muss eingefahren werden.


Passt scho...

Wenn man im Run ist, und dann etwas „unvorhergesehenes“ kommt ist man etwas aus dem Konzept..
Aber auch das ist schön gemacht, und man sieht wieviel
Mühe ihr euch gebt, die einzelnen Steinplatten passend zu legen..
Bin immer gern bei euch, jedoch am 29.4 wird’s nix, da bin ich ne Woche auf Tour im Osten... Parks und Trails erkunden.


----------



## Das-Licht (30. April 2018)

Trails Unlimited vom 29.4.18.


----------



## Keeper1407 (17. Mai 2018)

Gibt es von der 2018ér "Trails Unlimited" Ausfahrt in Miltenberg einen GPX-Track?
Ich würde die Tour gerne einmal nachfahren. Dankeschön!


----------



## Tshikey (17. Mai 2018)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Gibt es von der 2018ér "Trails Unlimited" Ausfahrt in Miltenberg einen GPX-Track?
> Ich würde die Tour gerne einmal nachfahren. Dankeschön!



... hab's dir geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeStorch (19. Mai 2018)

Bin morgen das erste mal auf dem mil1.  Bin mega gespannt!!! Das Video von Leo Kast macht ja schonmal richtig Lust auf die trails.


----------



## Arathoernchen (19. Mai 2018)

DeStorch schrieb:


> Bin morgen das erste mal auf dem mil1.  Bin mega gespannt!!! Das Video von Leo Kast macht ja schonmal richtig Lust auf die trails.


Und ich bin gespannt wie's dir dann gefallen hat.


----------



## FramecrushR (31. Mai 2018)

Eure Meinung? Miltenberger wie habt ihr  das aufgezogen mit euren strecken? Brauch da mal Infos


----------



## reblaus_MSP (31. Mai 2018)

Scheint zumindest ein Freund des Mountainbikens zu sein, sonst wäre der Trail sofort zerstört/zugelegt worden


----------



## bobbycar (31. Mai 2018)

DeStorch schrieb:


> Bin morgen das erste mal auf dem mil1.  Bin mega gespannt!!! Das Video von Leo Kast macht ja schonmal richtig Lust auf die trails.


Und? Wie ist es?


----------



## qlaus (31. Mai 2018)

Bin zwar nicht aus MIL, aber meine 5 Cent: der Revierleiter signalisiert Gesprächsbereitschaft und streckt ganz weit die Hand aus. Und nicht den Knüppel. Bauchgefühl: da geht etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (31. Mai 2018)

FramecrushR schrieb:


> Eure Meinung? Miltenberger wie habt ihr  das aufgezogen mit euren strecken? Brauch da mal Infos




kleiner Tipp
Ruf die Nummer an und sprich mit ihm was und wie er sich das vorstellt.


----------



## Tshikey (31. Mai 2018)

FramecrushR schrieb:


> Eure Meinung? Miltenberger wie habt ihr  das aufgezogen mit euren strecken? Brauch da mal Infos



.. bei uns handelt es sich nicht (nur) um angelegte Trails sondern um eine ausgewiesene Rundstrecke mit entsprechenden Trails. Damit hat es zum einen in das touristische Konzept der Region als auch des Geo-Naturparks Odenwald-Bergstraße gepasst und  wir haben zum damaligen Zeitpunkt fast schon offene Türen eingerannt. 

Und gaanz wichtig: Miltenberg liegt in Bayern!  Wir haben hier keine 2MR und keinen grünen Ministerpräsidenten!  

Weitere Infos z.b. auf unserer hp: http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/rundstrecke-mil/bautagebuch/
Da sieht man auch, dass es schon etwas länger gedauert hat von der ersten Planung bis zur fertigen Strecke.

.. zu dem Hinweiszettel: das liest sich doch sehr positiv, ich würde da auf jeden Fall anrufen oder, falls das von Kids angelegt wurde einen Elternteil darum bitten. Ob's dann im Endeffekt etwas nützt wird sich zeigen, ist schließlich in BW.....  

Drücke den Erbauern von hier aus auf jeden Fall fest die Daumen!!


----------



## Lamima (4. Juni 2018)

Wir waren über das lange Wochenende in Miltenberg und sind 1,5 mal die Rundstrecke gefahren nd hatten dabei viel Spaß. Vielen Dank an die Erbauer und Pfleger der Strecke!
Einen kleinen "Kritik"punkt gibt es aber dennoch: Wir empfanden die Farbwahl der Beschilderung (dunkelgrüne Pfeile auf hellgrünen Schildern) etwas suboptimal. Zusammen mit der aktuell üppigen Vegetation war das ein oder andere Schild fast nicht zu sehen.


----------



## huzzel (8. Juni 2018)

Eine Frage:
Hat es in Miltenberg die Tage viel geregnet, sprich, ist die Strecke gut befahrbar?
Bin am Überlegen, dieses Wochenende mal vorbeizuschauen.

Danke schon mal

Peter


----------



## Arathoernchen (8. Juni 2018)

Bei uns ist soweit alles im guten Zustand. Musst bloß auf die Gewitterwarnungen achten. Kann sein das es am Wochenende mal kracht.


----------



## huzzel (10. Juni 2018)

Schö war's 

Man, ist es bei Euch trocken . Die Gewitter der letzten Tage sind wohl komplett an Euch vorbei gezogen.

Eine Fichte liegt am Eingang vom Keltentrail2 ( ? bin mir nicht sicher)

edit: war glaub ich doch der Keltentrail


----------



## Arathoernchen (10. Juni 2018)

Bei uns hats nur heute Nacht etwas geregnet. Heute sind die Trails perfekt...

Die Beschilderung ist extra dezent gehalten um nicht zu grell im Wald zu wirken. Ich finde es selbst als störend wenn zu viel Beschilderung zu sehen ist oder in Farben die normal nicht im Wald vorkommen.
Und wenn man weiß worauf man achten muss, findet man sich ja doch meistens zurecht.


----------



## Yoshimura (27. September 2018)

Hallo, wollte dieses Wochenende mal wieder nach Miltenberg und den MIL1 fahren.
Wie sieht es da aktuell aus. Gibt es irgendwelche Sturmschäden?
Wäre Super, wenn ich auf dem Weg ne Info bekomme. Danke !!!!


----------



## Arathoernchen (28. September 2018)

Nach Aussage meiner Kollegen waren ein paar Äste quer gelegen. Die wollte aber der Kollege im laufe der Woche entfernen. Sollte also frei sein. 
Ich selbst war schon länger nicht mehr im Wald und kann leider keine genauere Aussage treffen.


----------



## Yoshimura (28. September 2018)

Trotzdem erstmal Danke. 
Hört sich ja ganz gut an.
Ich denke ich probiers....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (29. September 2018)

Gibt's den Treffpunkt am Samstag um 14 uhr noch....

Will ungern allein fahren


----------



## Arathoernchen (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich habs ganz vergessen, am nächsten Sonntag, den 14.10.2018 ist bei uns zum 6. mal unsere Laubritter - Saisonabschlussfahrt.

Wieder mal großes Halli-Galli mit dem Testfahrrad-Truck von TREK. Aktuelle und neue Bikes direkt auf unseren Trails testen. Besser geht nicht.

Fürs leibliche Wohl ist auch gesorgt. Unsere mittlerweile legendäre herzhafte Verpflegungsstation und Pizza /Pasta im Anschluss beim Antonio.

Wichtig!! Bei uns kostet es keine Startgebühr. Wer zufrieden war schmeißt was ins Glas und wer's scheiße fand halt nicht...

Bis zum 14. dann. 

Tobi


----------



## qlaus (14. Oktober 2018)

War eine tolle Tour! Danke an alle Helfer und Guides.


----------



## Das-Licht (17. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Arathoernchen (14. Januar 2019)

Bei uns wird wieder Material verbaut. Unser Filmtechniker Elias hat mal was zusammengebastelt...


----------



## Tshikey (28. April 2019)

Am kommenden Sonntag, 05.Mai findet unser 6. Trails Unlimited 
in Miltenberg am Schützenhaus statt und Ihr seid recht herzlich eingeladen!

 
(klick mich groß!)


----------



## Das-Licht (29. April 2019)

...bin leider nicht dabei, da ich kurzfristig eine Sonntagsschicht übernehmen muss. 
...also muss mal jemand Anderes ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## Arathoernchen (7. Mai 2019)

War wieder mal Top!

Vielen Dank an alle Besucher und MB-Rad-Sport für die Maultaschen und Kelterei Dölp für den Schoppe Schorsch (Sogar heiß, für die Frostbeulen unter euch...)

Danke,

Tobi (im Namen von www.Mountainbike-Miltenberg.de)


----------



## Jockel2 (5. August 2019)

Hatte gestern seit langem mal wieder die Gelegenheit die Mil 1 zu fahren. Kam aus dem Grinsen nicht mehr raus. Die schwarze Variante am Keltentrail ist große Klasse. Ihr habts echt raus.

LG Jockel von den Mümlingtalradlern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (19. August 2019)

Ein Hallo aus dem Spessart, 

Will morgen die mil1 Abrollen. Wollte mal fragen wie der Zustand nach dem gestrigen Sturm ist oder ist Miltenberg davon verschont geblieben? 

Schon mal vielen Dank vorab für eine kurze Rückmeldung. 

Ride On 
Marc


----------



## Sandheide (19. August 2019)

ml IX schrieb:


> Ein Hallo aus dem Spessart,
> 
> Will morgen die mil1 Abrollen. Wollte mal fragen wie der Zustand nach dem gestrigen Sturm ist oder ist Miltenberg davon verschont geblieben?
> 
> ...


Hier war kein Sturm. Nur bissl Regen.


----------



## emic (22. August 2019)

Ich will morgen nach Feierabend ab ca. 15°° Uhr die MIL1 zum ersten mal fahren.
Sonntag vormittag das gleiche mit einem Kumpel.


----------



## Arathoernchen (20. September 2019)

Ihr seid alle eingeladen....


----------



## Tshikey (20. September 2019)

hier noch ein paar zusätzliche infos zu laubritter 2019:

 

jpg-bildchen zum vergrößern oder pdf im anhang,
gruß, tshikey


----------



## Deleted 7157 (26. Oktober 2019)

Ist dieses Wochenende befahren noch okay? Oder war mit den Laubritterevent offiziell Schluss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arathoernchen (26. Oktober 2019)

Dieses Wochenende geht noch. Sperrung der Strecke ist ab 1.11.2019 bis 31.3.2020.


----------



## Deleted 7157 (26. Oktober 2019)

Danke ?


----------



## Boris73 (29. Oktober 2019)

In den letzten Jahren war die Strecke aber erst ab Ende November gesperrt - ist das jetzt geändert worden?


----------



## Keepiru (29. Oktober 2019)

Vermutlich werden die das auch ein bischi von der Witterung abhängig machen....


----------



## Arathoernchen (29. Oktober 2019)

Letztes Jahr haben wir aufgrund des schönen Wetters erst ab 11.11. die Strecke geschlossen. Vorgabe vom Geo-Naturpark ist November bis März.


----------



## Boris73 (30. Oktober 2019)

ok, wäre nur gut, wenn das auf der Webseite vom Geonaturpark, FB, o.ä. verkündet würde, damit man sich nicht umsonst auf den Weg macht...ich habe über ne Stunde Anreise....


----------



## Keepiru (30. Oktober 2019)

Boris73 schrieb:


> ok, wäre nur gut, wenn das auf der Webseite vom Geonaturpark, FB, o.ä. verkündet würde, damit man sich nicht umsonst auf den Weg macht...ich habe über ne Stunde Anreise....



Es gibt da nicht nur die Mil, weisst du....?


----------



## Boris73 (30. Oktober 2019)

Klar, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, da es aber recht weit von meinem "Heimatrevier" entfernt ist, kenne ich nur die offiziellen Trails der Mil...


----------



## Sandheide (30. Oktober 2019)

Boris73 schrieb:


> ok, wäre nur gut, wenn das auf der Webseite vom Geonaturpark, FB, o.ä. verkündet würde, damit man sich nicht umsonst auf den Weg macht...ich habe über ne Stunde Anreise....


Die letzten Jahre wurde es immer auf Seite vom Geo-Naturpark verkündet. Wird mit Sicherheit auch so sein sobald die Strecke gesperrt wird.  Falls de trotzdem in die Gegend kommen willst die Gh1 ist ganzjährig befahrbar.


----------



## chrisk78 (31. Oktober 2019)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Falls de trotzdem in die Gegend kommen willst die Gh1 ist ganzjährig befahrbar.


vergleichst hier äpfel mit birnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (1. November 2019)

chrisk78 schrieb:


> vergleichst hier äpfel mit birnen


Der Vorteil ist halt das man sich die Birnen in der Jahreszeit nur anschauen darf und den Apfel darf man auch essen ?


----------



## kreisbremser (1. November 2019)

geht bitte radfahren.


----------



## Das-Licht (30. Januar 2020)

...in der neuen BIKE 03/2020 ist ein Bericht über die Strecken rund um Miltenberg und über den Verein https://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/


----------



## Sherwoodski (31. Januar 2020)

Hoffe, der Bericht taugt was! Habe dem Reporter auf dem Deutschland Trail von den Strecken vorgeschwärmt. Hat vom Wegverlauf leider nicht gepasst, aber er hat dann seinen Reisereporter im letzten Juni hingeschickt... ;-)


----------



## Das-Licht (31. Januar 2020)

Sherwoodski schrieb:


> Hoffe, der Bericht taugt was! Habe dem Reporter auf dem Deutschland Trail von den Strecken vorgeschwärmt. Hat vom Wegverlauf leider nicht gepasst, aber er hat dann seinen Reisereporter im letzten Juni hingeschickt... ;-)



...meine Meinung... ...wie Vieles in diesem und ähnlichen Magazinen; sehr unpräziese. Es wird über die Miltenberger und die MIL geschrieben. Der geschilderte Streckenverlauf umfasst jedoch nur am Rande die MIL1. Man befuhr auch die BÜ1 Bürgstadt und CO1 Collenberg. Weiter fließen noch textliche Hinweise zur AM1 Amorbach und GH1 Groß-Heubach ein. Alles schön durcheinander. Als Auswärtiger bekommt man so einen falschen Eindruck, bezüglich der diversen Strecken. Grundsätzlich positiv finde ich die Berichterstattung über den Verein, und die Arbeit die dahinter steckt. Das findet man in dem Magazin viel zu selten. Ebenso, dass es abseits der Alpen auch noch schöne Gegenden gibt.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Februar 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...meine Meinung... ...wie Vieles in diesem und ähnlichen Magazinen; sehr unpräziese. Es wird über die Miltenberger und die MIL geschrieben. Der geschilderte Streckenverlauf umfasst jedoch nur am Rande die MIL1. Man befuhr auch die BÜ1 Bürgstadt und CO1 Collenberg. Weiter fließen noch textliche Hinweise zur AM1 Amorbach und GH1 Groß-Heubach ein. Alles schön durcheinander. Als Auswärtiger bekommt man so einen falschen Eindruck, bezüglich der diversen Strecken. Grundsätzlich positiv finde ich die Berichterstattung über den Verein, und die Arbeit die dahinter steckt. Das findet man in dem Magazin viel zu selten. Ebenso, dass es abseits der Alpen auch noch schöne Gegenden gibt.


Die Frage ist, ob der Autor die Strecken überhaupt selbst kennt/gefahren ist.
Gab schon Fälle, da wurde das aus diversen Quellen zusammengestückelt ohne eigenes Erleben.


----------



## Sandheide (6. Februar 2020)

So heute mal die Bike aus Neugier über den Artikel gekauft. Der Anfang ist ja noch recht interessant aber dann endet das ganzen in einem Geschichts Exkurs über Miltenberg..  
Übernachtungsempfehlung in einem der teuersten Läden in der ganzen Gegend.. usw. usw.  
Meiner Meinung nach ist auf der einen Seite so ein Bericht gute Werbung für die Gegend aber die Dinge auf die es ankommt (Trails) kommen hier einfach zu kurz.


----------



## Sherwoodski (7. Februar 2020)

ich finde auch, dass der mann sich zu sehr an irgendwelchen mittelalter-stories aufhängt... was mir auch viel zu kurz kommt, ist die tatsache, dass es ja im odenwald usw. diese doch sehr hohe anzahl an genehmigten, legalen strecken mit hohem trail-anteil gibt. ich würde mal stark vermuten, dass dagegen in der masse auch die so gehypete (wie schreibt man das?;-)) pfalz nicht ankommt... das müsste man doch mal klar herausstellen. gerade gegenüber irgendwelchen zig kilometern offiziellen strecken, die dann keinen einzigen trail enthalten und von touri-verbänden groß beworben werden (z.b. schwarzwald o.ä.).

was ich als "auswärtiger", regelmäßiger besucher aus frankfurt so spannend finde, sind speziell bei der MIL1 die Trails über die Sandsteine... schreibt er nichts von. und hotels sollte es auch durchaus einige geben, da miltenberg durchaus touristisch ist. da hat er schlecht recherchiert!

Aber für mich persönlich ist es trotz allem super. von den 3 strecken kenne ich mind. 1 noch gar nicht. somit ist der tourenkreis auf jeden fall schon wieder etwas erweitert...


----------



## Sandheide (7. Februar 2020)

Sherwoodski schrieb:


> und hotels sollte es auch durchaus einige geben, da miltenberg durchaus touristisch ist. da hat er schlecht recherchiert!


Da ist Miltenberg wirklich nicht gut aufgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (27. März 2020)

Wer Lust hat den Artikel zu lesen die Bike gibt es derzeit online Kostenlos.








						Gratis: "Bike" Magazin März 2020 - MyTopDeals
					

Bike-Fans aufgepasst. Da der Aufenthalt im Freien derzeit leider sehr beschränkt ist könnt ihr euch jetzt wenigstens etwas mit der kostenlosen Ausgabe



					www.mytopdeals.net


----------



## Keepiru (31. März 2020)

Es gibt mehr als genug Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten JEDER ART in der Region.
Ich weiss beim besten Willen nicht wie solche Aussagen wie "es gibt keine Hotels" zustande kommen.


----------



## Sandheide (3. April 2020)

Falls jemand in nächster Zeit plant die Strecke zu fahren. Die Info war gestern bei uns in der Zeitung gestanden.


----------



## CGMTB (13. April 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Falls jemand in nächster Zeit plant die Strecke zu fahren. Die Info war gestern bei uns in der Zeitung gestanden.




Bin dann weiter auf der MI1 unterwegs


----------



## Diablokg (6. Mai 2020)

CGMTB schrieb:


> Bin dann weiter auf der MI1 unterwegs


Darf man die jetzt wieder befahren? Möchte dort am Samstag mal hin.

Danke.


----------



## hardtails (6. Mai 2020)

Diablokg schrieb:


> Darf man die jetzt wieder befahren? Möchte dort am Samstag mal hin.
> 
> Danke.



ich glaub das weiß nur der heilige markus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diablokg (6. Mai 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> ich glaub das weiß nur der heilige markus.


Naja vielleicht weiss ja einer Bescheid, der dort regelmäßig ist oder dort wohnt?


----------



## Sandheide (6. Mai 2020)

Diablokg schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht weiss ja einer Bescheid, der dort regelmäßig ist oder dort wohnt?


Soweit ich weiß ist die immer noch gesperrt.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. Mai 2020)

Waren / sind dort eigentlich Schilder? Hatte es mit jemanden darüber der meinte nein. Wunderte sich auch über meinen Hinweis dass diese gesperrt ist mit den Hinweis auf einen Artikel.


----------



## mw.dd (6. Mai 2020)

Da weder auf der HP noch auf der Website eine Bitte zu finden ist die Strecke nicht zu befahren würde ich davon ausgehen das niemand etwas dagegen hätte.
"Sperren" dürfte eh nur die zuständige Behörde.


----------



## bernd e (6. Mai 2020)

Flowtrails sind zum Teil gesperrt und auch unser Bikepark in Frammersbach. Die gelten aber auch als Sportstätten. 
Die MIL ist je eigentlich ein ausgeschilderter Radweg der halt modifiziert ist und hat dadurch vermutlich andere Regeln was Corona betrifft. 
Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Wenn aber auf der MIL Seite nichts steht, würde ich es als geöffnet sehen.


----------



## mw.dd (6. Mai 2020)

bernd e schrieb:


> Die gelten aber auch als Sportstätten.


Das trifft vielleicht auf ein Dirtareal zu; auf Waldwege zum Radfahren (ein Flowtrail oder Bikepark ist nichts anderes) wohl kaum.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. Mai 2020)

Tjoa.... Viel Interpretation für Leute die da ohne Background hinfahren. Stand in der Lokal Zeitung halt auch das gesperrt ist. Aber die hat ein auswärtiger nicht.


----------



## Diablokg (6. Mai 2020)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Tjoa.... Viel Interpretation für Leute die da ohne Background hinfahren. Stand in der Lokal Zeitung halt auch das gesperrt ist. Aber die hat ein auswärtiger nicht.



Wär halt dann auch schön, wenn es auf der Homepage stehen würde.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. Mai 2020)

Schau mal hier:






						Start
					

Mountainbike-Projekt des Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald mit ausgeschilderten Mountainbike-Rundstrecken und Verbindungsstrecken.




					www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de
				




Ohne Schilder vor Ort bzw auf der verlinkten Seite dort ist es halt verwirrend.

Aufgehoben ist bisher nichts geworden und Schilder wohl nie vor Ort gewesen.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen wie man zu der aktuellen Zeit dazu steht. Das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Diablokg (6. Mai 2020)

Dort steht halt nur vom Saisonstart 31.03.20 dass der ausfällt. Aber wir haben ja jetzt Mai? 

Hab mal auf der FB-Seite mal ne Nachricht hinterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. Mai 2020)

Dort steht "bleibt gesperrt". Aber jo fragen kostet nichts


----------



## Sandheide (6. Mai 2020)

Diablokg schrieb:


> Dort steht halt nur vom Saisonstart 31.03.20 dass der ausfällt. Aber wir haben ja jetzt Mai?
> 
> Hab mal auf der FB-Seite mal ne Nachricht hinterlassen.



Das steht auf der Seite von MTB Miltenberg


----------



## Diablokg (6. Mai 2020)

Hm ok, ist das bei der MIL1 so, weil diese von einem Verein betreut wird?

Die anderen Strecken auf https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ sind ja frei befahrbar.

Welche Strecke könnt ihr als Alternative vorschlagen?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. Mai 2020)

Das Risiko sich dort zu verletzen ist wohl höher als bei den anderen geopark Strecken (Oberflächlich ausgedrückt).

Wegen so etwas ins Krankenhaus dann zu müssen war / ist halt aktuell blöde.

Mutmaßung, das dies mit ein Grund ist.
Wundert mich dann trotzdem wenn keine Schilder (sei es als Empfehlung) vor Ort sind.


----------



## Sandheide (6. Mai 2020)

Diablokg schrieb:


> Hm ok, ist das bei der MIL1 so, weil diese von einem Verein betreut wird?
> 
> Die anderen Strecken auf https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ sind ja frei befahrbar.
> 
> Welche Strecke könnt ihr als Alternative vorschlagen?


Woran das liegt kann ich ach net sagen. Meine Vermutung ist das es offiziell eine Vereinsstrecke ist und deshalb die Nutzung aktuell verboten ist.. 

Michelstadt, Collenberg, Amorbach oder Großheubach kann ich dir empfehlen. Je nachdem auf was du mehr Lust hast.


----------



## bernd e (6. Mai 2020)

Also der Flowtrail Bad Orb hat Schilder stehen und die Eingänge sind mit Flatterband gesperrt.

Nach der gestrigen Info sollten die Trails aber bald geöffnet werden.
In Frammersbach wird der Bikepark ja auch vom Verein geführt und da wird aktuell an der Eröffnung gearbeitet.
Sobald da grünes Licht vom LRA kommt, geht es da auch los (Insiderwissen ).

Bei anderen LRA und Bundesländer wird es ähnlich sein.


----------



## Diablokg (6. Mai 2020)

So, ich habe eine Antwort auf FB erhalten: "Moin, der TV Miltenberg und die Stadt als Grundstückseigentümer sehen die Strecke als Sportplatz/Spielplatz  und deswegen ist sie offiziell gesperrt. Falls du stürzen solltest und Rettungskosten auflaufen, könntest du eventuell in Regress genommen werden. Befahrbar wäre sie."


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. Mai 2020)

Najut...
Dann sollte man es auch vor Ort erkennen können.


----------



## mw.dd (6. Mai 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist das es offiziell eine Vereinsstrecke ist und deshalb die Nutzung aktuell verboten ist..


Der Verein kann darum bitten, die Strecken nicht zu befahren - sonst nichts.
Ich würde mich an eine solche Bitte auch halten.


bernd e schrieb:


> In Frammersbach wird der Bikepark ja auch vom Verein geführt und da wird aktuell an der Eröffnung gearbeitet.
> Sobald da grünes Licht vom LRA kommt, geht es da auch los (Insiderwissen ).
> 
> Bei anderen LRA und Bundesländer wird es ähnlich sein.


Eine behördliche Sperrung kann natürlich auch nur von der Behörde aufgehoben werden.


Diablokg schrieb:


> Moin, der TV Miltenberg und die Stadt als Grundstückseigentümer sehen die Strecke als Sportplatz/Spielplatz und deswegen ist sie offiziell gesperrt. Falls du stürzen solltest und Rettungskosten auflaufen, könntest du eventuell in Regress genommen werden. Befahrbar wäre sie.


Dann viel Spaß. Das mit dem Regress ist m.E.n. Quatsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. Mai 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß. Das mit dem Regress ist m.E.n. Quatsch.



Sehr ich auch so


----------



## bernd e (6. Mai 2020)

Was halt ärgelich ist, das man auf unterschiedlichen Quellen unterschiedliche Infos bekommt. Wenn ich eine solche Strecke auf unterschiedlichen Portalen bewerbe und informiere, muss ich auch auf allen die Info verteilen und das auch sofort und unmissverständlich erkennen.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## maxito (6. Mai 2020)

Geduld, wird doch vermutich jetzt sehr bald alles aufgehoben und solange gibt es genug naturtrails. Hier im Taunus wurde das Flatterband und die Hinweisschilder an den Vereinsstrecken schnell von anderen Radlern entfernt. Wer die Nachrichten schaut sollte eigentlich genug informiert sein. Das ist jetzt nicht wirklich Aufgabe der Vereine, oder sollen sie sich davor stellen und jeden einzelnen lieb darum bitten dort nicht zu fahrenß


----------



## bernd e (6. Mai 2020)

maxito schrieb:


> Geduld, wird doch vermutich jetzt sehr bald alles aufgehoben und solange gibt es genug naturtrails. Hier im Taunus wurde das Flatterband und die Hinweisschilder an den Vereinsstrecken schnell von anderen Radlern entfernt. Wer die Nachrichten schaut sollte eigentlich genug informiert sein. Das ist jetzt nicht wirklich Aufgabe der Vereine, oder sollen sie sich davor stellen und jeden einzelnen lieb darum bitten dort nicht zu fahrenß



Nein, aber wenn ich etwas "anbiete" oder bewerbe, muss auch die Information dazu kommen.
Trails die es, wie du richtig feststellst, genug gibt und dann meist Wanderwege sind, darf man fahren. Flowtrails und Bikeparks werden anders eingestuft.
Eine MIL ist eigentlich ein Zwischending und hat def. Spielraum für Interpretationen. Für einen Ortsfremden ist also nicht ersichtlich ob es als Sportgelände eingestuft ist oder nicht. Also schaut er auf die Webseite. Dort steht das die eine Veranstaltung abgesagt ist, also fährt er hin.
Das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen.

Bad Orb, Frammersbach und andere haben es klar auf den Infokanäle angegeben.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (6. Mai 2020)

In Sachen aktuelle Informationen und zeitnahen Antworten/Anpassungen machen sie in Miltenberg leider seit Jahren keine so gute Figur. Anders als die coolen Strecken dort  
Ich hoffe die Strecken dort sind bald ohne Zweifel geöffnet, dann fahre ich da auch wieder mal hin.


----------



## hardtails (6. Mai 2020)

bernd e schrieb:


> Was halt ärgelich ist, das man auf unterschiedlichen Quellen unterschiedliche Infos bekommt. Wenn ich eine solche Strecke auf unterschiedlichen Portalen bewerbe und informiere, muss ich auch auf allen die Info verteilen und das auch sofort und unmissverständlich erkennen.
> Meine Meinung.





skwal83 schrieb:


> ich glaub das weiß nur der heilige markus.



Deshab diese Antwort, und nein das war kein Scherz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (6. Mai 2020)

bernd e schrieb:


> Eine MIL ist eigentlich ein Zwischending und hat def. Spielraum für Interpretationen. Für einen Ortsfremden ist also nicht ersichtlich ob es als Sportgelände eingestuft ist oder nicht. Also schaut er auf die Webseite. Dort steht das die eine Veranstaltung abgesagt ist, also fährt er hin.
> Das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen.


Auch auf der Webseite steht das sie gesperrt ist. Hab doch vorhin den Screenshot hier reingestellt ?‍♂️


----------



## mw.dd (6. Mai 2020)

bernd e schrieb:


> Flowtrails und Bikeparks werden anders eingestuft


Nein.


----------



## bernd e (6. Mai 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Auch auf der Webseite steht das sie gesperrt ist. Hab doch vorhin den Screenshot hier reingestellt ?‍♂️



Ja, nach dem 5. Besuch der Seite habe ich dann den kleinen Link entdeckt. Gut, die Bildzeitungsüberschrift darunter und deren Text zu Trials unlimited war sehr dominant. 
Sorry, für mich nicht selbsterklärend und als MIL-Besucher wäre ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen auf die abgesagte Veranstaltung zu klicken (da nicht interessant für mich).

Aber egal, der Spuk wird vermutlich bald rum sein und es darf wieder gefahren werden. Hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## Diablokg (9. Mai 2020)

Folgendes kam heute auf der Facebookseite. 

Somit ist die MIL1 auf offiziell wieder offen. 

Bin heute gleich gefahren ☺️


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Mai 2020)

Gab es da gestern irgendetwas umsonst, auf der MIL1?

Parkplätze rund ums Anfahrts- und Schützenhausareal brechend voll, Radanhänger an der Autos, von überall her. Der Beliebtheitsgrad der Strecken ist ja schön, aber aus Ludwigsburg, Mannheim, ... Gottweiswoher anzureisen?

Auf den Trails war es aber immer noch erfrischend frei; vermutlich saßen dann schon einige im Biergarten.

Wandergruppe am Eingang zum Quellentrail konnte ich überreden, da nicht runterzulaufen, es sei denn, sie wollen ein Vorderrad im Kreuz.

Großes Lob an die Streckenorganisatoren und Pfleger: alles im Top Zustand.


----------



## Stephan1970 (14. Juni 2020)

Habe gestern Nachmittag auf der Straße unterhalb vom Schützenhaus Miltenberg ein Paar Handschuhe gefunden. Der Verlierer kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## Pommes01 (9. Juli 2020)

Möchte hier den Thread mal kurz missbrauchen für meine Kaufberatung:

Für die Trails der MIL1 eher ein Bike mit 150mm Federweg oder sind 120mm ausreichend?


----------



## mw.dd (9. Juli 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Möchte hier den Thread mal kurz missbrauchen für meine Kaufberatung:
> 
> Für die Trails der MIL1 eher ein Bike mit 150mm Federweg oder sind 120mm ausreichend?


Wenn man die Grundfahrtechniken beherrscht, reicht ein Hardtail.


----------



## bernd e (9. Juli 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Möchte hier den Thread mal kurz missbrauchen für meine Kaufberatung:
> 
> Für die Trails der MIL1 eher ein Bike mit 150mm Federweg oder sind 120mm ausreichend?


Kommt auf die Leidensfähigkeit der Bandscheiben an 
Fährst du schnell und willst mehr Komfort => 150 mm
Fährst du eher langsam oder technisch => HT oder 120 mm

Je mehr geboller, desto mehr FW


----------



## Athabaske (26. Juli 2020)

Oder Fahrtechnik anstatt Fahrwerkstechnik - jeder wie er mag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ameise (10. April 2022)

Also die MIL1 ist wegen der Sturmschäden unfahrbar  ( oder nur mit viel Geduld halt🤣)


----------



## Sven_85 (10. April 2022)

Ameise schrieb:


> Also die MIL1 ist wegen der Sturmschäden unfahrbar  ( oder nur mit viel Geduld halt🤣)


Aktuelle Infos von den Jungs gibt's auf ihrer Facebook-Seite, dort wurde auch von den Sturmschäden berichtet:






						Zum Anzeigen anmelden oder registrieren
					

Sieh dir auf Facebook Beiträge, Fotos und vieles mehr an.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Keepiru (11. April 2022)




----------



## Tshikey (30. April 2022)

Wir hatten heute einen größeren Einsatz.....

Die MIL1 ist wieder frei und befahrbar! 
Halt Augen auf u. Ob8!


----------



## Jockel2 (30. April 2022)

Ihr seit die Helden vom Main.


----------



## huzzel (30. April 2022)

Tshikey schrieb:


> hatten heute einen größeren Einsatz.....
> 
> Die MIL1 ist wieder frei und befahrbar!
> Halt Augen auf u. Ob8!


Könnt ihr nächste Woche Mal zu uns kommen?
Wir sind heute im Wald mit dem Schneebruch leider nicht fertig geworden 😉.


----------

